#ubuntu-no 2010-11-29
<cederlov> hei, jeg har installert Docky i 10.10, men jeg finner ikke NetworkManager docklet'et. Noen som har erfaringer med dette?
<SlimG> cederlov: Ser ut til at du må legge til pakkekilden ppa:docky-core/ppa for å få fikset docky
<SlimG> !ppa
<lubotu3> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<jo-erlend_> er det bare meg, eller ble ARM-møtet annonsert flere timer etter at det ble holdt? 
<jo-erlend_> Tuesday 2010-29-11 at 13:00 UTC. <-- uh.. Det er _mandag_ 29. November idag, er det ikke det? Kanskje møtet er i morgen. :)
<geirha> Tviler på at møtet var veldig vellykket hvis det da faktisk var i dag :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg har fått bekreftet at det er i morgen og han skal sende ut en rettelse. :)
<jo-erlend_> det er ingenting innen IT som er så spennende for meg som kombinasjonen ARM og GNU/Linux. Jeg gleder meg som et lite barn til kort med ARMADA XP kommer på markedet. 
<jo-erlend_> maneatingduck*: og ellers har du det fint, eller? :)
<jo-erlend_> ække så lett å være menneske når "services" er ute etter deg. 
 * Malin_ er tilbake for å hjelpe store og små, samt spørre om det ene og det andre osv :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-30
<SlimG> Jeg har et nettverk med 14 hp procurve svitsjer, hvilken service bør jeg titte på om jeg vil se samlet SNMP informasjon fra alt utstyr?
<SlimG> et levende webinterfjes hadde vært å foretrekke
<xt> kva meiner du med "SNMP informasjon" ? Munin er fin for porttellar, t.d.
<SlimG> Jeg kan sette opp alle svitsjene til å sende SNMP til en server, så noe som kan samle og konvertere dette til noe synlig i nettleseren tenkte jeg på
<SlimG> noe som kan samle feilmeldinger i tillegg til ytelse
<xt> ah, SNMP traps, det er noko anna
<xt> då er du prisgitt kva svitsjane gir traps for
<xt> men link-brot og slikt er jo vanleg
<SlimG> ah, takk for oppklaring xt
<xt> SNMP (GET) er innsamling av info, du er jo prisgitt produsent der òg, men pakketeljarar er rimelig standard på alt nettutstyr
<xt> eg trur cacti er populær òg
<molven> Sånn sett bort frå at det er alt for omfattande så har du jo NAV
<molven> https://nav.ntnu.no/about/
<xt> molven: vil du han verkeleg så vondt? (:
<molven> xt: Eg hadde disclaimer fyrst!
<SlimG> :)
<SlimG> hva er disse .mib filene som blir nevnt i ny og ne rundt emnet?
<xt> SlimG: tenk xls for xml (:
<xt> ikkje heilt
<xt> men det er definisjon av kva som finst, og kva det betyr
<xt> og så er det gjerne ulike mibs for snmp get og snmp traps
<SlimG> ah, ok
<SlimG> finnes det noe cli verktøy for å gi en grei oversikt på en SNMP trap?
<Berge> Du har han snmpwalk.
<Berge> Ah, du sa traps?
<Berge> tcpdump? (-:
<xt> SlimG: ein snmp trap er berre UDP-pakke sendt frå ei maskin til ei anna
<xt> ca
<Berge> (Om du ikke er happy med snmpd, altså.)
<SlimG> ah, da har jeg misforstått, tenkte snmp trap var den maskinen som var satt opp som snmp server på alle svitsjene
<xt> snmptrapd finst
<xt> eg har brukt den i samspel med http://www.snmptt.org/ for å logge traps til fil/mirk t.d.
<Berge> Kanskje jeg burde se på det.
<Berge> Jeg har jo satt opp alle Windowsmaskinene til å sende SNMP-traps når de feiler i pålogging.
<xt> snmptt funker ålreit. Kan oversette oid til tekst, og logge til div. backends
<xt> eg logger til sql, og poller derfrå
<xt> det fine/viktige er at du får den fint til å ignorere traps som er slitsomme
<xt> er mange av dei. (:
<Berge> SQL er jo nesten kjekt.
<Berge> Så kan man spørre seg frem til ting.
<jo-erlend_> jeg har kikket litt på couchdb i det siste. Det virker jo nesten enda kjekkere.
<Berge> …enn?
<jo-erlend_> sql.
<xt> apples..melons
<Berge> Nei, eid.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: CouhDB er ikke en relasjonsdatabase.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, jeg vet jo det?
<Berge> Hvordan kan du da si at den er kjekkere enn SQL?
<jo-erlend_> tja. Språket virker mye mer fleksibelt, for eksempel. Det finnes helt klart situasjoner hvor SQL er bedre egnet.
<Berge> Du gir ingen mening.
<jo-erlend_> neivel? 
<Berge> CouchDB representerer data på en helt annen måte enn en SQL-database.
<jo-erlend_> nettopp. 
<Berge> Det er to forskjellige måter å tenke datalagring på. Med sine fordeler og ulemper.
<jo-erlend_> ja? Hva er det du vil frem til?
<Berge> Om du har data som passer fint i en relasjonsmodell, vil du antagelig komme best ut av det med SQL, eksempelvis.
<Berge> Jeg ser ikke hvordan SQL kan være mindre fleksibelt?
<jo-erlend_> du kan presse alt inn i en relasjonsmodell. Men hvis du snur på det; hvis du _ikke_ er avhengig av kaskader og slikt, så kan dokumentmodellen gjøre ting veldig mye enklere. 
<Berge> Og mye vanskeligere (-:
<Berge> Avhengig av problemet.
<jo-erlend_> hæ? Hvordan det?
<jo-erlend_> åja, sånn. Ja, i noen sammenhenger, så kan det det.
<jo-erlend_> spørsmålet er jo om han trenger støtte for svære kaskader for bruken sin da.
<Berge> For øvrig er vel ikke CouchDB kjent for ytelse?
<jo-erlend_> jojojo.
<jo-erlend_> folk snakker jo om å bytte ut MySQL for CouchDB nettopp for å få større ytelse og bedre skalering. 
<Kagee> "folk"
<Berge> «MySQL»
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke jeg kjenner noen som har couchdb i produksjon (-:
<jo-erlend_> jaja. Alt er relativt. Og hvis du trenger svære kaskader, så er nok en god SQL server et bedre valg. 
<jo-erlend_> Berge, Ubuntu One?
<Berge> Jeg kjenner ikke dem som driver Ubuntu One.
<jo-erlend_> neinei. Jeg misforsto visst. Jeg trodde han snakket om en helt enkel database.
 * virtuelv ser couchdb-diskusjonen i backloggen og klukkler
<xt> virtuelv++
<virtuelv> http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/1016320617/mongodb-is-web-scale
<jo-erlend_> virtuelv, hehe
<jo-erlend_> jeg mener jo fremdeles at javascript er et mer fleksibelt språk enn SQL. Det er litt mer behagelig også. Men det er lov å være uenige, såklart. 
<xt> huuuh?
<jo-erlend_> hva?
<xt> sense you are not making
<jo-erlend_> SQL er ett språk. JavaScript er et annet språk. Jeg liker bedre å jobbe med sistnevnte enn førstnevnte.. Hva er vanskelig?
<xt> ja, og eg likar betre å jobbe i nynorsk enn å jobbe i perl
<jo-erlend_> hmm? 
<xt> that's what I was thinking!
<kjes> :-D
<jo-erlend_> jeg visste ikke at hverken perl eller nynorsk ble brukt for å jobbe med data i en database.. :)
<kjes> xt: var noe sånn jeg tenkte her og
<xt> jo-erlend_, du endra uanset argument frå "mer fleksibelt" til "bedre å jobbe med"
<xt> begge argument er verdilause i mine auge
<xt> hehe
<jo-erlend_> endret? Nei. Jeg har ikke endret noen ting. 
<xt> bedre å jobbe med = subjektivt, mer fleksibelt = so?
<jo-erlend_> JavaScript er et mer fleksibelt språk enn SQL. Det kan du nesten ikke være uenig i? Når du snakker om databasene, så er det noe annet. 
<xt> Eg sa aldri at eg var uenig
<xt> eg sa det ikkje ga meining.
<jo-erlend_> jeg synes couchdb er mer praktisk enn å jobbe med en sql database. Det er selvsagt forutsatt at du ikke bevisst prøver å finne et eksempel hvor en SQL database er det eneste som virkelig funker. 
<jo-erlend_> en relasjonsdatabase, mente jeg å si.
<jo-erlend_> <xt> eg logger til sql, og poller derfrå <-- det der så ikke ut som en situasjon hvor du virkelig trenger mange relasjoner. Det var altså i den sammenhengen at jeg veldig kort nevnte at: <jo-erlend_> jeg har kikket litt på couchdb i det siste. Det virker jo nesten enda kjekkere.
<xt> sånn bortsett i frå at ca ingenting støtter det
<jo-erlend_> hva mener du med det? 
<xt> om det var min spesifikke case du ville løyse
<jo-erlend_> ville egentlig ikke løse noe som helst. Det var bare en kort kommentar. Men hva mener du med at ingenting støtter det?
<virtuelv> jo-erlend_: poenget er at å sammenlikne javascript og sql er som å sammenligne sportsbiler med tankskip
<jo-erlend_> hvorfor det? JavaScript er spørringsspråket i couchdb, mens SQL er spørringsspråket i SQL-databaser. Da blir det jo temmelig merkelig å ikke sammenlikne språkene hvis du skal sammenlikne bruken av databasene. 
<jo-erlend_> og jeg mente ikke å si at SQL er et dårlig språk, på noen som helst måte. Det får jobben gjort. Men det er ikke et behagelig språk å jobbe med, spør du meg. 
<xt> komfort er ikkje eit teknisk argument
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Jeg synes SQL er kjempegreier.
 * xt likar nynorsk, og sportsbiler, og tankskip
<jo-erlend_> Berge, jeg skjønte det. Og i mange sammenhenger er det vel nærmest uslåelig. I endel andre sammenhenger, gir en SQL database deg mer kompleksitet og dårligere ytelse, uten at du egentlig tjener noe som helst. 
<Berge> Det er uslåelig når du skal, eh, spørre en SQL-database.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn utover det er det ganske ubrukelig.
<Berge> Og, vel, overhodet ikke sammenlignbart med Javascript. (For øvrig, jeg trodde man spurte mot couchdb med noe JSON-greier over HTTP?)
<xt> Berge: JSON er per def javascript :D
<xt> men ikkje eit språk, iofs
<xt> JSON er kun "objekt"
<xt> men det gyldig js-syntaks
<Berge> xt: en representasjon, ja?
<Berge> Du kan jo jokke med JSON fra perlen din.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn om du vil.
<Berge> JSON er gyldig js-syntaks, men tolkes ikke som javascript.
<Berge> SÃ¥nn iofs.
<jo-erlend_> du bruker javascript for å definere visninger. Men Couchdb er jo mye mer enn bare en database. Du kan kjøre programmet ditt direkte på databasen. 
<Berge> jo-erlend_: I den grad du vil det.
<xt> Du kan sikkert definere javascript-view i andre db-produkt òg
<xt> det har framleis ikkje noko med SQL å gjera, imo
<Berge> xt: Sant, sant.
<jo-erlend_> ja, det er jo tydelig at dere går inn for å misforstå. :)
<xt> nei, du
<jo-erlend_> altså, hvis to språk brukes på samme måte for å gjøre de samme tingene, så er vel de to språkene sammenliknbare? Spørsmålet er om du har behov for en relasjonsdatabase eller ikke. 
<Berge> (For øvrig kan du selvsagt vippe inn JSON i Postgresen din, og du kan kjøre perl i den om du føler SQL ikke er tingen for deg.)
<xt> jepp, så då blir alle jo-erlend_ sine poeng ugyldige,
<xt> lett!
<xt> bra, Berge 
<Berge> \o/
<jo-erlend_> Berge, du behøver ikke å definere datatyper og slikt i PostgreSQL? Jeg trodde det var absolutt nødvendig. 
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Klart. Datatypen JSON.
<xt> just så
<Berge> I disse dager kan planneren planlegge spørringer inn  i XMLen og JSONen og greier, dog.
<jo-erlend_> ja, det er mange som snakker varmt om postgres. 
<xt> men det er jo SQL, så er nok lite komfort og/eller fleksibilitet :D
<xt> og praktisk
<xt> som var dei tre argumenta dine for couch
<Berge> <3 Postgres.
<Berge> (Min store, gylne hammer.)
<xt> ♥ MySQL 
 * Berge kaster en MyISAM-tabell på xt.
<jo-erlend_> xt, du har selvsagt lagt merke til at jeg aldri har sagt at couchdb var bedre? 
<Berge> En tung.
<xt> jo-erlend_, jepp. Og du la sjølvsagt merke til at eg aldri hevda at "SQL" var betre?
<xt> Berge, My ISAM is bigger than yours
<Berge> xt: Godt, godt.
<maneatingduck3> Hehe, fin diskusjon. Min oppfatning: 1) velg teknisk løsning ut fra behov. Dette kan innimellom være så enkelt som en flat fil. 2) Lær deg å bruke den tekniske løsningen du har valgt. Om man må bruke SQL eller Javascript bør komme laaaaangt ned på kriteriumslista :)
<xt> maneatingduck3: altfor sakleg, vonar du angrar no.
<jo-erlend_> maneatingduck3, enig.
<jo-erlend_> det var jo ikke det diskusjonen handlet om heller. Spørsmålet var om couchdb er mer praktisk hvis du skal ha en liste du henter elementer fra. I sånne sammenhenger, for min del, er det ingen tvil om at couchdb virker mer praktisk. 
<maneatingduck3> xt: Jau, angrar som ein hund
<xt> jo-erlend_, søte argument
<xt> relevant? nei
<jo-erlend_> er det ikke? 
<maneatingduck3> http://www.google.com/search?q=couchdb+data+loss
<xt> jo-erlend_: kva som _for deg_ virker meir praktisk, er ikkje relevant, nei
<maneatingduck3> /dev/null er det raskeste stedet å sende data dersom du ikke bryr deg om å få dem tilbake :)
<jo-erlend_> maneatingduck3, jeg er klar over det. Det er en umoden teknologi. Jeg har heller aldri anbefalt den løsningen for noen. Jeg synes likevel at løsningen er lovende, praktisk og behagelig. 
<xt> handlelister er lovende, praktisk og behagelige
<xt> kan hente elementer frå den lista òg
 * Berge henter xt fra en liste
 * Berge relaterer xt til nynorsk.
<jo-erlend_> heh, det er forøvrig veldig merkelig hvor mye som kan komme ut av en så liten og ubetydelig kommentar. 
<xt> jo-erlend_, nei, det er ikkje pga av den eine
<xt> er summen
<xt> KASKADER
<xt> av rare argument
<xt> som relaterer til kvarandre
<jo-erlend_> ja, dere er flinke til å misforstå.
<jo-erlend_> Berge har jo gjort det til en kunst. 
<xt> eg føler det som om det er du som misforstår
<xt> Berge misforstår ikkje meg, virker det som, heller
<Berge> xt og jeg forstår hverandre ganske godt, egentlig.
<Berge> Tross språkbarrieren!
<jo-erlend_> Berge, ja, kanskje dere ikke vrir like mye på ordene til hverandre.
<xt> vrir på ord? gjorde me det, Berge ?
<Berge> xt: Jeg tror ikke jeg vridde på dine ord, i alle fall.
<si-m1> Wrt ieve nyyr zvar beq 13 unxx
<si-m1> noen ganger 26 også
<maneatingduck3> Selv benytter jeg alltid rot26 for dobbel sikkerhet
<xt> I see what you did thar
<jo-erlend_> jeg leste igjennom backloggen en gang til. Det var vel feil å si at dere vridde på ordene. Det var vel heller sånn at jeg overvurderte dere litt og at det skapte misforståelser. Beklager. 
 * Berge undervurderer xt litt for å veie opp.
 * xt overvuderer seg sjølv litt for å vege opp
<jo-erlend_> hehe, det skjer skikkelig rare ting med ubuntu om dagen. Spesielt Totem. 
<jo-erlend_> nå tok plutselig filmområdet i totem over en fane i firefox, helt uten videre..  Hørt om noe sånt før, eller?
<jo-erlend_> ah. Nevermind... Jeg må ha klikket og dratt. Visste ikke om den funksjonen jeg. 
<SlimG_> Jeg har en bunch med openwrt kapable rutere, hvilken programvare bør jeg ha om jeg ønsker å ha et sentralt lager med brukere, og WPA2 Enterprise?
<SlimG_> Jeg er sett meg litt blind på RADIUS, LDAP, databaser og EAP
<SlimG_> noen som er interessert i å hjelpe meg å flytte brikkene på plass? Laptop <--WPA2Ent@802.11G--> openwrt med ? <--?@ethernet--> Ubuntu server med ?
<xt> SlimG_: windows 2003? :p
<xt> windows 2008, kanskje
 * SlimG_ holder seg for ørene
<SlimG_> Funker dårlig i textchat :)
<SlimG_> Prøv å glem at jeg nevner WPA2Enterprise, jeg er bare interessert i at wifibrukere må autentisere seg med brukernavn+pass for å få koblet til openwrt ruteren, så får openwrt ta spørringen videre til en server med en brukerbase på
<SlimG_> Jeg har kun vært borti wifi rutere med PSK til nå
<SlimG_> Jeg får anbefalt å bruke radius med openldap som backend, men er det nødvendig å bruke radius når man har openldap? i min teori virker radius som en omvei
<xt> SlimG_: hm.. det vanlege er at AP-en spør ein radius-server
<xt> kanskje du kan jukse sidan du kan køyre autentisering lokalt på AP
<xt> men har ikkje testa noko slikt personleg
<xt> bør jo vera gode howtos på dette for wrt? bruker å vera mykje info (:
<SlimG_> det er veldig mange gode howtos som nevner radius, eg må berre bli litt meir klok på kva alt er, så eg veit kva eg vil ha og kan sjå etter riktig howto
<SlimG_> takk for info xt
<xt> npn
<xt> SlimG_: kvifor vil du har user/pass ? er jo stress
<xt> lettere å sette opp hotspot, hehe
<xt> med webside-autentisering
<xt> også støtta på wrt
<SlimG_> Regner med det fungerer dårlig når man vil koble til hodeløse enheter
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-01
<SlimG> Noen som har satt opp HP's DevMan (UPS Agent) på linux som vet forskjellen på DevManBE og DevManRA? teorien min er at RA er for nettverk, og BA er for serieport, men finner ikke noe dokumentasjon på emnet
<SlimG_> Noen tips til hvordan jeg kan dumpe all aktivitet på en serieport i terminalen? jeg forsøker å finne riktig /dev/navn på serieporten som er tilkoblet
<xt> ttyS0 er god gammaldags COM1
<xt> spørs litt kva utstyr du har der, kanskje cat /dev/ttyS0 funker
<xt> dd if=/dev/ttyS0
<xt> kanskje du må opp med minicom, eller liknande
<SlimG_> ah, takk xt
<xt> for å sette paritet/data/speed
<molven> hexdump er jo og ein mulighet
<SlimG_> det er seriekabel fra en ups, skal forsøke å sende signaler fra upsen og se om jeg får noe i andre enden
<SlimG_> tester dd
<SlimG_> ser ikke ut til at upsen lar meg manuelt sende shutdown signal heller *sukk*
<SlimG_> tror kanskje totalt sett det vil ta mindre tid å sette seg inn i kvm, sette det opp med nut, konvertere og flytte over gjestene fra esx.
<SlimG_> går det greit å bruke "dd if=dev/ttyS0" samtidig som en nisse bruker porten?
<xt> ikkje veldig
<xt> veldig ikkje.
<SlimG_> mkay, så plutselig at upsen sendte data på /dev/ttyS0 alikevell, ser ut som den spør etter enheter på intervall
<SlimG_> jeg tenkte at enheter introduserte seg, får se om upsen plutselig oppdager klienten sin
<SlimG_> Hjalp veldig å bruke dd og lsof til feilsøking, lsof avslørte at agenten ikke lyttet til /dev/ttyS0
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-02
<superos> Noen som kan Joomla her inne? Får denne feilen og vurdere å slette alle forekomster i tabellen jos_session.
<superos> http://dpaste.org/SMUK/
<superos> Fix var en 'repair table jos_session'
<SlimG> Dagens program for meg: enscript, herlig enkel CLIsak for å skrive ut tekst med syntaksfarging
<SlimG> Eksempel: enscript -E bash --color script.sh -Pskriveren_i_gangen
<Berge> Det er et behov jeg tror jeg aldri har hatt (-:
<SlimG> 728 linjer med brannvegg konfig jeg tenkte å prøve å forstå, da liker jeg papir
<xt> papir
<xt> w t f 
<xt> 1980 called, etc
<si-m1> sett nye tableten fra microsoft?
<si-m1> håndskrift iz back in apparently
<si-m1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmIgNfp-MdI
<si-m1> er vel bare concept men
<Malin_> åj, jeg syntes det så rått ut jeg :)
<jo-erlend_>  tja.. Fint med "runde menyer". Jeg husker ikke hva de kalles. HÃ¥ndskrift? Veldig skeptisk. 
<Kagee> når jeg kjøper meg en tablet skal den skinnes med LCARS som noe av det første jeg gjør :)
<si-m1> hehe.. så noen fine LCARS-apps til iPad.. bare synd de var kun for show
<si-m1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXqMKLOk1qo
<si-m1> men denne var mer imponerende
<si-m1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vOvDFxn76g
<si-m1> har laget hele greia selv
<si-m1> så den er funksjonabel også
<Malin_> jo-erlend_, er du skeptisk til at det virker så elegant som i videoen? I såfall. Ja, det virker nesten for godt til å være sant. Virker det, så er det kult
<Malin_> Det syntes i alle fall jeg
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> jeg har fått laget en deb-fil av google-earth 6 i 32 +64-bit
<Malin_> var ikke noe tilgjengelig i noe repoer så
<Malin_> og kun .bin-fil fra googleearth-sida
<Malin_> men er det ulovelig det jeg har gjort, å legge de her? http://malinkb.dyndns.org/deb/googleearth/
<Malin_> åj. jeg skrev feil gitt: http://malinkb.dyndns.org/deb/GoogleEarth/
<Malin_> var med digre bokstaver og sånt :p
<Malin_> får endre det siden
<Malin_> får sette meg inn i hvordan jeg lager en repo eventuelt :p
<Malin_> men neppe mer ille enn at medibuntu har google earth men kun for versjoner opp til lucid, maveric får den ikke og ikke noe googleearth 6 har jeg sett enda
<jo-erlend_> Malin_, jeg er skeptisk til håndskrift på tavler og i datasystemer generelt. Det virker som en klumsete omvei. 
<jo-erlend_> men jeg er enig i at det så kult ut. Man får bare så veldig sjelden et ordentlig inntrykk av hvordan det er å faktisk jobbe med sånt av sånne videoer. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend_, ja, sånnsett. Slik at pc-en må tolke håndskrifta?
<Malin_> og ja, en video der, det sier jo som du sier ikke noe om hvordan det faktisk vil være å jobbe slik :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-03
<SlimG> Hva er en korrekt metode for å få sshd til å starte _etter_ nettverksoppsettet ved boot? Hvorfor: Hvis jeg setter ListenAddress i /etc/ssh/sshd_conf, så starter ikke sshd
<Berge> Det er vel standard at den gjør det?
<Berge> Men jeg vet ikke med disse upstart-tingene. (Jeg like sysv-init.)
<Berge> Det er noe avhengighetgreier i init-skriptene, ser jeg.
<Berge> Og om du bruker n-m, taper du vel uansett.
<SlimG> det er ubuntu-server 10.10, ingen n-m
<Berge> Hva står det øverst i /etc/init.d/ssh, da?
<SlimG> Provides:             sshd
<SlimG> Required-Start:       $remote_fs $syslog
<SlimG> Required-Stop:        $remote_fs $syslog
<SlimG> Default-Start:        2 3 4 5
<SlimG> dvs. at den starter etter filsystem?
<SlimG> ah, remote_fs
<Berge> Og sshd er ikke lur nok til å lytte på nye IP-adresser når de kommer til?
<SlimG> Det skal visst fungere om du bruker ListenAddress 0.0.0.0, men ikke om du setter en adresse
<Berge> Ev. 
<Berge> Ev. *, helst.
<Berge> Vil du ikke ha sshd på alle adressene?
<SlimG> jeg vil kun ha ssh på management nettverket
<Berge> ah
<Berge> Du kan alltids få den til å lytte på *, og bruke /etc/hosts for å begrense tilkobling.
<Berge> Men den vil likevel lytte på alle adressene, iofs.
<Berge> Men det der er antagelig en bug.
<SlimG> Hmm.. finner ikke eksisterende bug som ligner, skummelt
<SlimG> #216847
<xt> SlimG, bruk vel heller iptable
<xt> lytte kun på ei IP-adresse er meir sårbart..det krever at interfacet er oppe osv
<SlimG> du mener å bruke "ListenAddress 0.0.0.0" og blokkere port 22 på det ene interfjeset?
<Berge> ListenAddress *, helst
<Berge> Så lytter den på IPv6-link-local-adresser og slikt også.
<SlimG> me føler seg som en ipv4 gamling
<SlimG> høres igrunn ut som en grei løsning
<xt> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<xt> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp  --dport 22 -j DROP
<Berge> Ev. -j REJECT
<xt> gitt at eth1 er mgmt
<Berge> SÃ¥ er du hyggelig.
<SlimG> ser iptables er for ipv4, er det noe nytt verktøy for ipv6?
<xt> ip6tables
<Berge> SlimG: Og sett opp IPv6 på boksen når du er i gang (-:
<Berge> Om ikke ISPen din gir det v6, får du tunneler fra SixXS og HE.
<Berge> (Helt gratis.)
<SlimG> det er en boks på et skolenettverk, jeg må lese meg klok på ipv4 og ipv6 før jeg starter det prosjektet for hele nettverket
<Berge> Tenk på IPv6 som IPv4, bare med annen notasjon for adresser.
<Berge> Det er et tankesett som bringer deg veldig langt (-:
<Berge> Og husk at det ikke rutes mindre nett enn /64.
<SlimG> det rekker jo helt greit ... :)
<Berge> /64 er nok for SLAAC - altså stateless address auto configuration.
<SlimG> så s/ipv4/ipv6 s/dhcp/slaac/ ?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Det finnes også DHCPv6.
<SlimG> mkay, som sagt, det er et kapittel i ccna jeg ikke har kommet til
<Berge> CCNA, scmchcana.
<Berge> SLAAC funker slik: En enhet kommer på nettverket. Den sender ut en neighbour discovery-pakke til en kjent multicastadresse som tilsvarer broadcast for det nettsegmentet.
 * SlimG henger med
<Berge> PÃ¥ ff02::1.
<Berge> Alle rutere på det nettet svarer da med en Router Announcement-pakke, en RA-pakke.
<Berge> Den kommer fra en unicastadresse og har et prefiks, som er den første delen av IPv6-adressen for klienten.
<Berge> Så tar klienten MAC-adressen sin, enkoder den som en IPv6-adresse og padder på prefiksen, og setter det som IP-adresse.
<Berge> Så om en node kommer på nettet 2001:700:300:1800::, vil den f.eks. få en RA-pakke fra fe80::21e:13ff:fef9:4b00 (som er link-local-adressen til ruteren), som inneholder prefikset 2001:700:300:1800::
<Berge> Og da vil klienten f.eks. ta seg 2001:700:300:1800:226:18ff:fe3a:8008, fordi :226:18ff:fe3a:8008 er MAC-adressen, representert som en v6-adresse.
<Berge> Og siden den så at RA-pakken kom fra en ruter, vet den også default gateway.
<Berge> (Dvs, RA-pakker kommer alltid fra rutere.)
<Berge> Kjekt, no? Popquiz: Hva mangler klienten så?
<SlimG> dns
<Berge> Jepp. Derfor har man utvidet spesifikasjonen for RA-pakker, så ruteren kan også hive inn informasjon om såkalt RDNSS, som er en rekurserende DNS-tjener.
<Berge> (Det er ikke så mange som støtter mottak av det ennå, dog.)
<SlimG> er det dhcpv6 sin jobb å generere RA pakker?
<Berge> Nei.
<SlimG> ser ikke helt behovet for dhcp her
<xt> SlimG: radvd
<SlimG> Entusiasmen min er iallefall tent på IPV6 nå :)
<SlimG> Hjertlig takk for tutorial Berge, ipv6 er jo ikke skremmende i det hele tatt :)
<Berge> DHCPv6 er generelt ikke så mye i bruk. (Jeg kommer ikke på noen som bruker det sånn fra toppen av hodet.)
<Berge> IPv6 er din venn!
<Berge> Du får en /48 av HE, ser jeg, så det er bare å hive seg på og leke.
<SlimG> Er det nødvendig å sette opp ACCEPT med iptables, blir ikke all innkommende trafikk sluppet gjennom pr. default?
<xt> policy styrer det
<xt> default policy er ACCEPT
<xt> iptables -L viser
<xt> det er gunstig å bruke default policy DROP, dog
<xt> (eller REJECT)
<Berge> pfft
<Berge> ACCEPT er fint.
<xt> DROP er fint.
 * Berge DROPer xt.
<Kagee> hahaha
<Berge> ACCEPT > REJECT > DROP
<Berge> DROP er jo bare teit, da blir jo TCPen hengende i luften.
<si-m1> hengende tcper har blitt et større og større problem
<xt> Berge: TARPIT
<xt> ftw
<xt> iptables -I INPUT -s Berge -j TARPIT
<xt> f t f w
 * Berge ruller xt i tjære i et hull i bakken.
<si-m1> -j RETURNTOSENDER
<xt> iptables -I INPUT -s Berge -j DNAT --to-destination RICKROLL
<Berge> !
<xt> DNAT i input-chain, nei nå tuller jeg fælt
<Berge> Ja, jeg skulle til å kommentere det (=
<Berge> Skal du POSTRUTE meg?
<Kagee> jeg lurer på hvorfor jeg fortsatt blir overrasket over å finne noe i apt når jeg lurer på om jeg må kompilere det
<kjes> fordi du aldri lærer
<xt> enig
<SlimG> skal policies tre i kraft umiddelbart når jeg legge dem inn med iptables kommandoen?
<xt> veldig
<xt> men dei virker kun på nye pakker
<xt> eg bruker å ha -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<xt> så då dropper den aldri connections som allerede er etablert
<SlimG> smart
<Sakarias> Kagee: hvis jeg ikke finner det jeg leter etter i pakketreet, så installerer jeg det ikke :P
<calle> noen som kan hjelpe med et bash script?
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> omfg
 * Kagee bitchslaps calle
<Kagee> jeg har 250 filer med 3 lydspor (det dukker opp 3 i vlc)
<Kagee> nummer 1 er russisk og nummer 2 er engelsk
<Kagee> er det mulig å bytte plass på strømmene (avi-filer) eller få VLC til altid å velge strøm 2 ?
<Malin_> bra spørsmål. Prøvde å sjekke i vlc, men fant ikke noe, men ser jo absolutt nytten av en sånn mulighet
<Kagee> instillinger->inndata/kodekar->Audio track: 2
<Kagee> det fungerte, men skulle gjerne gjort det permanent på alle filene
<Malin_> ah.. ja
<Malin_> f.eks. en slags forhåndsinstallasjon. Velg lydspor2 som standard f.eks. ;)
<Kagee> næææ
<Kagee> det er det det valget gjør
<Kagee> men det stemmer jo ikke for alle filer
<Malin_> Hvordan kommenterer mag egentlig på Wikipedia? Jeg skrev denne korte artikkelen, som har et helt klart utvilkngspotensiale og vips ble den nominert for sletting, men jeg skjønner ikke hvordan i alle dager jeg skal svare en gang jeg. http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Øygunn_Mediå
<Malin_> nei.. ;) noen filer vil du kanskje ha lydspor 3 osv
<Kagee> Malin_: http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Sletting
<Kagee> les introduksjonen på starten, les om malene, og så velger du artikkelen din under innhold i menyen til høyre og klikker "Rediger"
<Kagee> Malin_: er du Esandaas eller er ip'en din 84.48.196.164 ?
<Malin_> nei, jeg er ikke Esandaas :) hehe
<Malin_> hm.. tror ikke det er ip-en min, men kan sjekke....
<Malin_> nix, ikke min ip :)
<Malin_> men tror Esandaas er en jeg jobber med
<Jadajaha> Hei : ) noen som kunne hjulpet meg med web-cam min ? 
<Kagee> Jadajaha: maybe, maybe not
<Kagee> men hva er problemet?
<Jadajaha> altså det funker ikke 
<Kagee> vi trenger litt mer enn det.
<Kagee> hva slags kamera? dersom det er intert i en pc, hva slags pc? hvordan har du sjekket at det ikke fungerer?
<Jadajaha> det er Packard Bell easy note mx 36 . Har prøvd skype, Amsn. emesene og Cheese -  ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera . er innebyd
<Malin_> ja, ellers blir det litt. hei, jeg har en bil, den virker ikke, hva er galt? :)
<Jadajaha> ja sant . det er bare jeg har ikke noe spesielt peil på linux. heller ubuntu . 
<Malin_> Jadajaha, kunne du kjørt lsusb også? for å få ut mer info om webcammen?
<Malin_> om vi trenger det da Kagee 
<Malin_> kan jo prøve å google cammen jeg
<Jadajaha> jeg har brukt lsusb i terminalen og fikk opp  ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controler
<Malin_> okey ;)
<Malin_> om du skriver gstreamer-properties
<Kagee> ALi Corp M5602
<Malin_> så skal det være noe videtab
<Kagee> Status
<Kagee> A driver is currently in development.
<Malin_> finner noe her: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321368
<Malin_> hm... ah, så det er ikke driver tilgjengelig?
<Kagee> Malin_: usikker. siden er dårlig oppdatert
<Kagee> Jadajaha: har du en tastatursnarvei eller noe slik for å skru på kameraet?
<Jadajaha> nei ? 
<Jadajaha> trur ikke det 
<Kagee> Fn + F10 ?
<Kagee> eventuetl, hva er det bilde av på den knappen ?
<Jadajaha> det er bare for og mute lyden 
<Malin_> om du starter sype på denne måten: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Malin_> hva skjer så?
<Malin_> tihi, jeg har cammen min på f10 ;)
<Malin_> men savner et lite nusselig lys eller noe som kan lyse når cammen erp å da
<Kagee> Malin_: hmm hvorfor bruke v4l1 og ikek 2 ?
<Malin_> aner ikke
<Malin_> sorry, men jeg bare kopierer fra den lenka jeg fant
<Malin_> hvor det er snakk om samme cam
<Malin_> så er vel for å sjekke om noen av tipsene derifra kan funke
<Malin_> men tja, hvorfor ikke prøve 2 ja
<Malin_> den er jo nyere driver
<Jadajaha> skjønte ingenting jeg nå . 
<Malin_> nei
<Kagee> det ser ut som om utviklingen av driveren er i live iallefall...
<Malin_> du kan jo eventuelt bare prøve å starte skype med den der lange kommandoen og se om det virker. eventuelt starte opp gstreamer-properties og velge video-fanen og sjekke med forkskjellige drivere og test-knappen der
<Jadajaha> å hvordan i , ska jeg klarer det ? 
<Malin_> terminal og skriv: gstreamer-proerties
<Malin_> ehm
<Malin_> gstreamer-properties
<Kagee> det virker som om du må kompilere driveren selv
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> hvilken side er du på Kagee ?
<Kagee> hø?
<Malin_> Hvilken side du finner info om kompilering osv? ;)
<Malin_> av driveren til den webcammen....
<Kagee> godt spm
<Kagee> jeg fant ikke
<Malin_> å
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-04
<Malin_> trodde du mente en slags manuell installering og patche kernel og sånt jeg nå :p
<kjes> Sakarias: Husk å gå på posten i dag!
<Malin_> noen flere her som ikke får opp skandiabanken?
<Malin_> sin bank-id
<Sakarias> kjes: hehe, yes
<kjes> :-D
<Sakarias> har lyst til alt annet enn å gå ut i kulden
<Malin_> noen andre her som har problemer med bank-id/innlogging i skandiabanken for tida?
<Malin_> kan det være den icedtea-oppdateringa som kom for noen dager sida, eventuelt trøbbel hos skandiabanken kanskje?
<Malin_> nå er jeg masete :(
<citoyen> Malin_: Jeg får ofte trøbbel med bankid etter javaoppdateringer, siden sunjava er det eneste som funker med bankid
<citoyen> men oppdateringer legger ofte icedtea som plugin selv om man har valgt sunjava
<Malin_> citoyen, sun-java er ikke det eneste som funker med bank-id lengere, har brukt icedtea en stund jeg nå
<Malin_> men kan se ut som det er noe teknisk hos skandiabanken
<Malin_> for jeg for opp dette: En teknisk feil har oppstått. Vennligst prøv igjen senere. Dersom problemet vedvarer, ta kontakt med oss på 810 01 001.
<Malin_> passer i grunn temmelig dårlig å få feilmelidnger akkurat nå :S
<Malin_> ah.. nå har de kommet med noe tekst på sidene sine
<Malin_> Innlogging
<Malin_> Vi opplever for øyeblikket problemer med innlogging og tjenester i nettbanken. Vi jobber med å rette feilen, og beklager den ulempe dette medfører
<Malin_> så det er hos skandiabanken
<Malin_> hm... håper de retter det raskt
<citoyen> Malin_: ok, jeg fikk trøbbel med icedtea og bankid for bare noen måneder siden
<Malin_> okey
<Malin_> hm.. syntes det stadig er tekniske problemer hos skandiabanken, men gjerne på tjenester jeg ikke bruker
<Malin_> hei martindm1993 
<Malin_> ble seint i går/natt... hehe
<martindm1993> ja hehe 
<kjes> Sakarias: var du med videre i går eller?
<Malin_> martindm1993, det finnes en terminalskole på de svenske ubuntu-sidene, men jeg kan jo lage en guide basert på den eller noe?
<Malin_> Ka du trur
<Malin_> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan
<martindm1993> da burdet du jo lage en på norsk 
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> kunne jo spurt om jeg kunne fått lov til å kopiere den som er der + oversette til norsk
<Malin_> da kan vi jo oversette sammen eventuelt
<martindm1993> ja :  )
<Malin_> litt usikker på hvem som har skrevet den da
<Malin_> svensk er jo morsomt. Hva er: Rörmokeri
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> og jeg kjenner ei som er svensk og nå fikk jeg høre et ord jeg sikkert har hørt før, men som var tja.. litt ukjent likevel
<Malin_> forvonade eller noe sånt
<Malin_> det er visst overasket :p
<citoyen> förvånad
<Malin_> ah.. takk :)
<Malin_> hm.. kanskje jeg får spørre inne på svenske-kanalen, for jeg finner ikke noe kontaktsak hos ubuntu-se
<Malin_> liker å spørre først jeg :)
<Malin_> eventuelt lage en norsk versjon av den
<kjes> "# Generell kanal: #ubuntu-se "
<kjes> det er nok stedet å spørre ja
<kjes> evt ubuntu-se@lists.ubuntu.com
<Sakarias> kjes: stakk hjem ved to tiden, fant noe som kunne frakte meg hjem ved 3 tiden :P
<Malin_> ja, jeg spør der nå kjes 
<Malin_> da har jeg fått e-post til rette person, så da sender jeg og spør :)
<Malin_> så får han avgjøre hvordan vi får bruke den osv :)
<kjes> sier han nei så tror jeg han missforstår poenget med FOSS litt ;-)
<Malin_> hehe ja :)
<Malin_> men han har jo brukt eksempler hvor det står at: hos meg ser det sånn og slik ut :)
<Malin_> uansett er det en god ide å spørre først osv :)
<kjes> jepp
<Malin_> og litt enklere enn å lage en selv, når den der virker så bra :)
<kjes> så lenge du har med at du har oversatt hans, med link så skal det nok gå grei
<Sakarias> kjes: det stinker gammal fyll og råtten avacado på kontoret gitt
<kjes> Sakarias: hvorfor har du forvilla deg ned dit?
<Sakarias> kjes: hente laptopen min, sidne jeg skal jobbe i morgen natt
<Malin_> ja, tenkte å ha med link til orginalen + skrive en kort innledning på norsk hvor det står at den er oversatt fra en den svenske osv :)
<kjes> Sakarias: ah.. ja, vi starter 00:00 i morgen?
<Sakarias> kjes: yes
<Sakarias> og jeg må være på ip-only 0900... så det blir en artig mandag igjen
<kjes> auch.. 
<kjes> hvor mye har ud å gjøre i service vinduet?
<Sakarias> skal bare restarte en kontroller
<kjes> ah ok
<Sakarias> så 30-ish minutter
<Sakarias> men multipath ser ikke tu til å være satt opp korekt på nodene, så tipper de feiler da ene kontrolleren forsvinner i noen sekunder
<kjes> 6 installasjoner, fire servere, og to vm, kjørende på en server.
<kjes> så vil ta litt tid for min del
<Sakarias> start alt på en gang og se på en tv-serie mens du venter :P
<kjes> blir nok begge vmene, de tre dedikerte mens de kjører, så siste, fyre opp VM igjen og se de feile totalt, sende mail til Alex og så legge meg ;-)
<Sakarias> haha
<Sakarias> urk... skulle bare innom og hente laptopen min, også var downloaden ferdig, så skulle jeg bare pakke ut fila, og lese readmen i noen sekunder...
<Sakarias> så her sitter jeg å installerer møkka :P
<kjes> skriv overtid!
<Sakarias> skal det
<Sakarias> startet det i screen denne gangen :P
<kjes> hehe, smart!
<Sakarias> hmm, lurer på om festkomiteen har tenkt seg hit i dag for å rydde opp
<Sakarias> det kan virkelig ikke stå slik til mandag
<Kagee> Maskin uten X: Dersom jeg har ett eller tastatur koblet til en maskin, er det mulig å: 
<Kagee> 1. la et program startet fra f.eks ssh å ta imot tastetrykk derfra?
<Kagee> 2. La et program motta tastatrykk fra et av tastaturene, ikke det andre?
<Kagee> Jeg ønsker å bruke et numerisk tastatur som en egen "fjernkontroll/keypad"
<Kagee> *ett eller to
<Malin_> hm.. er det ikke ca sånn x2go virker?
<Kagee> Er det noen som har erfaring med og vet hvordan internettdeling i Ubuntu fungerer? (via n-m)
<Kagee> jeg har forsøkt å bruke det et par ganger i 10.04, men det har fungert dårlig (nå har jeg 10.10)
<jo-erlend_> heh, har n-m det? :)
<Kagee> ja?
<jo-erlend_> gått glipp av det jeg. Du mener at andre pcer på nettverket får tilgang til internett via den pcen? 
<Kagee> slik jeg skjønner det, ja
<Kagee> IPv4-instillinger -> Del med andre maskiner
<Kagee> men jeg har aldri helt fått det til
<jo-erlend_> man skulle jo egentlig tro at det var en nokså enkel ting å få til.
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> ser på instaillingene nå
<Kagee> *finne strømforsyninga til testpcen*
<Kagee> jeg kunne godt gjort dette i en vm, men siden det er hardware vil jeg gjerne ha en feilkilde mindre (eller mere for de som syntes motsatt)
<jo-erlend_> jeg gjorde det samme :)
<Kagee> dvs, grunnen til at jeg skal ha internett på en ekstra pc er fordi jeg skal kombinere noe hardware
<jo-erlend_> men jeg forsto ikke helt innstillingen der... "Delt med andre maskiner" ser ut til å stå i kontrast med dhcp eller statisk ip. Jeg forstår ikke helt grunnen til det. 
<jo-erlend_> åja, ok. Så tanken er at du skal sette opp eth0, for eksempel, mot internett og så sette opp eth1som "delt med andre maskiner". Da skal network-manager ha satt opp en dhcp server på eth1 så andre maskiner automatisk får riktig konfigurasjon. Men det fungerer ikke i praksis? 
<Kagee> eyh
<Kagee> it works
<Kagee> internett inn på eth1
<Kagee> satt eth0 til deling
<Kagee> og kobla eth0 til en annen maskin
<Kagee> fikk hva heter det ... natadresse? på maskin nr to (10.42.x.x.)
<Kagee> dns og alt
<jo-erlend_> så bra :)
<jo-erlend_> så er jo spørsmålet hvordan man eventuelt får videresendt tilkoblinger til den maskinen, men det er kanskje ikke så viktig?
<Kagee> ikke for meg akkurat nå
<Kagee> jeg trenger bare en maskin for å replikere maskina systemet skal på, en maskin med Lenny
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Morsomt. Det funka glimrende med ad hoc trådløst også. 
<jo-erlend_> lenge siden jeg har brukt n-m, så det har visst skjedd endel siden sist. 
<Kagee> :)
<jo-erlend_> det der var vel faktisk en av grunnene til at jeg kuttet det ut, selvom det finnes et par andre grunner også. 
<jo-erlend_> det der var litt artig. Deling av mobilt bredbånd fungerer også bra. Så er spørsmålet om det vil fungere å først sette opp mobilt bredbånd, så sette opp kablet for så å sette opp deling på en tredje tilkobling. Hvis da den første tilkoblingen skulle falle ned.. Vil mobilt bredbånd ta over automatisk da? 
<Kagee> this i do not knwo
<Kagee> høø
<jo-erlend_> this I will find out. :)
<Kagee> jeg har et webcamera som funker helt fint .. men med en gang det filmer noe som er belyst av en usb-laptopled så klikker det helt...
<jo-erlend_> hehe, hva sa du for noe nå? :)
<Kagee> jeg har en http://www.clasohlson.no/Product/Product.aspx?id=155162111
<Kagee> når et av kameraene filmer en strekkode opplyst av den så går brightnessen i en up-down-loop
<kjes> jepp, hørtes ut som at det funker helt fint
<jo-erlend_> det funka bra det... Med tvillingsim, kan jo det der kanskje være en morsom måte å sørge for at nettverket hjemme alltid er tilgjengelig. 
<Kagee> hyggelig å høre
<jo-erlend_> javisst. Sist jeg gjorde det der, så var det ganske mye jobb. Nå var det jo helt rett frem. Det er bra.
<jo-erlend_> ser ikke ut til at man kan sette opp broer enda, men det er vel ikke akkurat første prioritet heller. Noen som har prøvd å sette opp internettdeling over bluetooth med nyere versjoner av n-m?
<jo-erlend_> uh... Ser ikke dette litt _vel_ billig ut? http://www.amentio.no/datautstyr/Kabinett/Rackskap/APC/APC-Netshelter-VL-Enclosure-with-Sides---AR2900-1014339.aspx
<Malin_> tenker du å ha nettverket koblet til internett via et slags mobilt bredbånd, eller at det mobile bredbåndet tar over automtaisk i fall det vanlige detter ut?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: vil tro bare metallet som er brukt koster mer enn 189,- kr :P
<jo-erlend_> Malin_, du har to LAN-enheter og en dings for mobilt bredbånd. Først setter du opp deling på den enheten du vil. Så kobler du til mobilt bredbånd. Så kobler du til den vanlige internettlinjen din på vanlig måte. Nå vil automatisk maskinene i nettverket ditt hoppe over fra adsl til mobilt bredbånd hvis strømmen går, for eksempel. Det hjelper vel ikke stort hvis bare linjen til nettleverandøren din faller ned, men. :)
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, jeg og. ;)
<Malin_> ah :)
<jo-erlend_> tror det er noe i kjøpsloven som sier at man kan kreve å få kjøpt varen til annonsert pris. :>
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: vi bruker apc skap på jobben, de begynner på 12K pluss mva før jeg har fått hevet på det jeg trenger av 0PDU osv.
<Malin_> hm.., men hva mente du om bare linjen til nettleverandøren detter ut? Vil den da ikke hoppe over på mobilt bredbånd?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: er der for i reklame fra f.eks elkjøp så står det at de tar forbehold om trykkfeil osv :P
<Sakarias> derfor*
<Malin_> Sakarias, det stemmer... hm.. men vil det da si at de bare kan skylde på det om de har pria feil også da?
<Kimmono> jo-erlend_: billig pris på over 100kg
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, gjør det det fremdeles? Trodde det ble ulovlig etter at Expert misbrukte det i markedsføringen sin? 
<Malin_> kom til å tenke på han jeg kjenner som kjøpte bærbar på elkjøp
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: usikker... jeg har søppeldunk vedsiden av postkassa, så jeg tar ikke med reklamen inn
<Malin_> tror det var en asus eller ace eller noe, hvor vifta gikk på full fart uten at det avr annen aktivitet enn paint
<jo-erlend_> Malin_, det spørs på om linjen din faller ned eller ikke. Hvis du for eksempel har en router i mellom, så vil den lokale nettverkstilkoblingen fremdeles være oppe, så det mobile vil ikke ta over.
<Sakarias> trigg med med ping ut av "huset"
<jo-erlend_> ja, det måtte eventuelt gjøres noe manuelt. 
<Sakarias> automatiserer det jo med skripts/deamon
<jo-erlend_> ja, det er ikke så mye som skal til.
<Malin_> jo-erlend_, sånn sett ja. Er vel i grunn oftere at nettet detter ned her, enn at strømmen går.
<Sakarias> if ! ping 8.8.8.8 ; wudial broadband :P
<Malin_> det er jo ip-en til google dns
<Sakarias> jepp... utrolig grei å skrive :P
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, mja, men da blir vel ikke den tilkoblingen automatisk delt med andre pcer i nettverket ditt?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: tror ikke "skriptet" mitt fungerer heller :P
<Sakarias> må jo seff noe mer logikk til
<Sakarias> nett nede = lese bok
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, jo, men det er litt kjipt hvis boka ligger på ditt lokale nettverk og du er langt borte. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: meh... bøkene mine ligger i sekken min
<Sakarias> og sekken er bestandig der jeg er
<jo-erlend_> høres ut som en skikkelig behagelig sekk. Jeg måtte alltid drasse med meg min da jeg gikk på skolen. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: hørt om kindle? :P
<jo-erlend_> ja, du mener at nyere versjoner av kindle teleporterer sekken din dit hvor du er? :)
<Sakarias> tenkte på bøkene jeg
<Sakarias> alt som er i ryggsekken er en kindle, noen ledninger og en laptop
<jo-erlend_> hehe, ok. 
<Sakarias> jo, og en paraply
<Malin_> Om det fortsetter slik vil vel kiroprakterne sette ned foten?
<Sakarias> uh?
<Malin_> ja... bøker på kindle = ikke flere tunge sekker = færre med ryggproblemer
<Malin_> skulle man tro
<Sakarias> tror man heller bør starte med å få folk til å kjøpe riktig typesekk
<Sakarias> tror det løser mer
<Malin_> er kindle så tung? :p hehe
<Malin_> men joda, ser den :)
<Malin_> faktisk kunne det vært kjekt å hatt en sånn kindle eller lignende... :)
<citoyen> Kindle er fine greier
<Malin_> ja
<jo-erlend_> Et sånt skap som dette for eksempel, finnes det noen lydisolasjon i det?  http://www.amentio.no/datautstyr/Kabinett/Rackskap/Deltaco/Deltaco-Veggskap,--12U,-600x450x634-19-6412-901769.aspx
<Sakarias> tror ikke det
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: listes ikke "lydisolert" https://www.elprice.no/elprice/default.asp?page=vare&ProdusentID=19-6412
<Sakarias> ei heller på http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=517860
<jo-erlend_> finnes det altså sånne skap som _er_ lydisolerte?
<Sakarias> du får spesialskap som er det ja
<Sakarias> kunne ha tenkt meg et slik skap under trappa, men de er for stutte for boksene mine... bare 600mm dype, ene boksen min er 750mm dyp
<Sakarias> sorry, bare 450mm dyp
<Sakarias> fint til switcher og telco stuff da
<jo-erlend_> åh. Ja, der sa du noe. :)
<Sakarias> hjemme rack http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=611197 :P
<jo-erlend_> haha, nice. :)
<Sakarias> prisen var dog litt ikke mye "hjemmevennelig" :P
<jo-erlend_> ikke så veldig. :)
<Malin_> nei, det var ikke noe hyggelig pris :p
<jo-erlend_> hehe, i hvertfall ikke sammenliknet med annonsert pris på de 42U skapene :)
<Hans_Henrik> annoying problem: the pxelinux.0 file in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz has 0 bytes, while its supposed to be equal to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/pxelinux.0
<Hans_Henrik> hvor burde dette raporteres? :p
<comradekingu> Til PXE folkene tror jeg, de har en kanal her på freenode.
<comradekingu> Hva var det i pxelinux.0 igjen?
<jo-erlend_> bbl
<Hans_Henrik> orignalt skal det være en PXE netverks-bootbar binær fil (eller hva det heter), men er bare 0 bytes tom fil
<Hans_Henrik> (pxe: system for og starte pcen fra en netværks-kabel :p)
<Sakarias> Preboot Execution Environment
<Hans_Henrik> Sakarias: er du seriøs?
<Hans_Henrik> wow du er
<Hans_Henrik> hvorfor heter det ikke PEE da?   nå er det vel Preboot eXecution Environment
<Hans_Henrik> (noen likte ikke det piss-navnet? eller noe sånt? :p)
<Malin_> hm.... Noen som veit hvordan jeg redigerer poster jeg har postet i ubuntu.no-forumet? Jeg har jo gjort det før, men finner ikke noe edit-knapp jeg
<Malin_> finner dog rediger på en ny post jeg nettopp skrev :S
<geirha> tråden er sikkert låst eller arkivert da
<Malin_> ah... :(
<Malin_> kan jo forstå det med tanke på at den er i fra februar, men siden det er en guide, burde den jo kunne redigeres når det skjer nye ting, endringer osv
<geirha> Du får vel høre med noen av administratorene, så åpner de sikkert.
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-05
<Malin_> ja, hadde vært kjekt :) kan spørre pent :)
<Malin_> ser ikke ut som en kan sende pm på forumet?
<Malin_> men SlimG er vel en av adminene der?
<Malin_> SlimG, Har du noen mulighet til å åpne mine poster under guider for redigering? Jeg trenger å oppdatere noen av de
<geirha> Hm. [code] fungerer ikke helt bra på ubuntu.no. Legger til <br> på slutten av hver linje.
<Malin_> ah
<jo-erlend> er det bare noe jeg innbilder meg, eller husker Firefox zoom for forskjellige hjemmesider? Det virker nesten sånn. Ganske kult, det der. Gjør andre nettlesere også det, eller?
<Malin_> hm.. tror ikke Opera husker zoom for en bestem nettside.., men kan jo sjekke om det går an å justere det?
<Sakarias_> chrome husker
<jo-erlend> kult.
<Malin_> ser ut som Opera husker også
<Malin_> men ikke helt sikker
<Malin_> skal teste ved å åpne siden i en annen fane
<Malin_> nei, den husker ikke hehe
<Hans_Henrik> bugs in the 10.10 netboot installer, configuration "Ubuntu Desktop" does not install ubuntu-desktop, or even xinit! same with Xubuntu Desktop config btw.  could someone report this?
<jo-erlend> du kan vel rapportere det som en bug for Ubuntu, men uten noen spesiell pakke? 
<Kagee> xinit?
<Kagee> ahh
<Malin_> wb martindm1993 
<Malin_> var litt treg jeg :p hehe
<Malin_> hm.. i dag er det støvsuge og vasking som en bør bedrive her :p
<Malin_> hm.. har ikke fått noe svar fra han terminalskolan-duden heller :(
<Malin_> noen som har fått denne eller lignende feilmelidng i google-chrome? http://pastebin.com/eTkDgvHD
<Malin_> ikke en nettleser jeg bruker mye, men ikke så rart når jeg ikke får starta den en gang :p
<Malin_> er vel heller litt nysgjerrig på den bare
<geirha> Hm. Finnes fila den klager om? ls ~/.config/google-chrome/
<geirha> Og så ser det ut til at den prøver å laste in en firefox-plugin ... og feiler. Rart.
<Malin_> nei, kan ikke si jeg ser den fila eller mappa i katalogen der
<Malin_> den finner kun dette: Default  First Run  SingletonCookie  SingletonLock  SingletonSocket
<Malin_> geirha, rart den ikke lager en ny preference-fil om den ikke finner den gamle
<Malin_> prøve nemlig på en nyinstallasjon da jeg installerte, men kanskje det var noe conig-greier igjen
<Malin_> jeg kan prøve å fjerne den helt og så fjerne alt config greiene
<geirha> Kan hende det ikke var skriverettigheter på katalogen
<Malin_> mulig
<Malin_> martindm1993 foreslo at jeg kunne lage Ubuntu-guider på youtube, så kanskje noe jeg kan fikle med når jeg får tida :)
<Kagee> hmm, youtubeguides kan være fint som et tillegg.. men selv fortrekker jeg absoullt tekstguider
<dhean_diana> best script ever http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0TG2MUHF/psyBNC2.3.2_0.rar
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-28
 * RoyK satte opp ubuntu på laptoppen til ei venninne (den har fremdeles vista med dual-boot) og hun ble bare helt paff for plutselig ble maskinen hennes 5-10x så rask :P
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nice. Vista-folk er kule å vise frem Ubuntu til :)
<RoyK> :)
<jo-erlend> for et par uker siden var jeg ute og tok en pils og skrev litt. Kom i prat med en fyr som spurte om jeg kunne hjelpe ham med å avinstallere Norton antivirus eller noe sånt. Gadd ikke det, men jeg spurte litt om hva han brukte PCen til og sånt. Det var helt enkle ting, så jeg spurte om han ville prøve Ubuntu.
<RoyK> hehe
<jo-erlend> endte med at han ba meg fjerne hele Windows og bare kjøre Ubuntu. Hele greia tok tjue minutter omtrent. "Like lang tid som jeg brukte på å starte internet", som han sa :)
<RoyK> lol
<jo-erlend> har mange sånne historier. Lønner seg å ha Ubuntu på nøkkelknippet. :)
<RoyK> jau
<jo-erlend> fikk gratis taxi hjem fra byen engang. Det var seks hundre spenn, så det var jo behagelig. Han hadde bare borka Windowsen sin også hadde han de eneste kopiene av bryllupsbildene sine eller noe sånt. Bare gikk inn og henta en tom DVD, boota Ubuntu og brant dem ned. Ti minutter. Alright. :)
<RoyK> og super-grub - grei å ha den når dritten treffer vifta...
<RoyK> den taxituren var søt :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja. Han virket litt skeptisk med en gang. Trodde sikkert at jeg skulle prøve å stikke fra regningen eller noe sånt. :(
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> og her om dagen kom det ei annen med en 20" iMac G5 som var litt trist og lei seg ... 256MB minne og hun som likte den maskina så godt
<RoyK> men - det er jo plass til 2GB der, og OS X 10.5 funker jo på den... og 2GB til den kom på knapt 150 spenn over ebay
<RoyK> så trenger jeg bare en ny disk, ettersom den tryna etter litt fikling
<geirha> Hvis du skal imponere med "hacker"-ferdigheter, åpner du http://hackertyper.com/ i fullskjerm (F11) og trykker tilfeldige knapper på tastaturet.
<Berge> geirha: Den brakk med vimium!
<geirha> Du trenger en smule javascriptstøtte :P
<Berge> Det har jeg.
<Berge> vimium er vim-tastebindinger til chromium.
<geirha> Åh, tøft. Den må jeg prøve
<jo-erlend> haha, den var morsom :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, "Access denied"?
<jo-erlend> Berge, alt+klikk for å flytte ting og super+alt+klikk for å konfigurere... Da får du de samme greiene som før.. Det er sånt som er litt vanskelig å oppdage :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvor er vi nå?
<jo-erlend> Berge, Gnome Panel 3.
<Berge> Jeg har alt glemt hva som er hva.
<Berge> Dette er relevant om jeg bruker fallback?
<Berge> Jeg har byttet til xfce, dog /-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, Gnome Panel er det folk kaller "fallback".
<jo-erlend> samme som i tidligere versjoner av Ubuntu, bare oppgradert til Gnome 3.
<jo-erlend> det fungerer veldig fint.
<Berge> Nei.
<jo-erlend> jo, når du oppdager alt+klikk og super+alt+klikk så. :)
<Berge> Jeg vil ha ett panel, med vindusknapper og system tray (eller hva det heter) og whatnot.
<jo-erlend> ja, det er jo det.
<Berge> Vel, jeg kan prøve.
<Berge> ah, ja, det hjalp litt.
<Berge> Det _ser_ litt jalla ut.
<Berge> Men det går greit.
<Berge> Ryktet forteller at fallback også skal forsvinne, dog /-:
<jo-erlend> mer eller mindre nøyaktig likt Lucid, bare at System-menyen er fjernet fordi vi nå har "kontrollpanel" i brukermenyen.
<Berge> Jeg vil ikke at den skal vise navnet mitt, egentlig.
<Berge> Jeg vet jo hva jeg heter.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg skal prate med vuntz i morgen om det der. Jeg liker ikke rykter. Det er sannsynligvis det at Gnome vil ha Gnome Shell som standard, uavhengig av maskinvare. Det behøver ikke å bety at Gnome Panel forsvinner.
<Berge> vuntz vet jeg ikke hvem er.
<jo-erlend> Vincent Untz er en av hovedutviklerne av Gnome Panel... Lurer på om han kanskje er vedlikeholder også.
<jo-erlend> altså, upstream.
<Berge> Jeg kan tydeligvis ikke flytte notification-ikonet.
<jo-erlend> joda. alt+mellomklikk.
<Berge> Da skjer ingenting.
<jo-erlend> alt+mellomklikk+dra rundt.
<Berge> Vel, ja, jeg prøvde det, altså.
<jo-erlend> flytt noe annet isteden da. :)
<Berge> Alt-høyreklikk gir meg en meny med Flytt som valg på alle de andre ikonene.
<RoyK> alt+shift+space+sysrq+venstreklikk+høyreklikk+tegn et opp-ned frp-symbol
<Berge> RoyK: Påkaller jeg ikke mørke krefter da?
<RoyK> sikkert Siv Jensen eller noe annet forferdelig :P
<Berge> (=
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men takk, jeg ble vesentlig lykkeligere nå!
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om Gnome Panel støttet å ha paneler på forskjellige skjermer før? Altså, sånn som jeg gjør nå, for eksempel, at jeg har Unity-greiene på venstre skjerm og Gnome Panel på høyre?
<jo-erlend> det er en ganske behagelig løsning.
<Berge> Aner ikke, aldri brukt.
<Berge> Jeg liker å ha panelene på én skjerm.
<jo-erlend> alle?
 * RoyK har powerbook og pc på jobb, pc med to skjermer, ubuntu på den store og win7 på den lille skjermen
<jo-erlend> kan du dra vinduer fra skjerm til skjerm? :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vel, ett panel på laptop og to på ordentlige skjermer.
<RoyK> heh - ikke mellom win/ubuntu, nei :P
<Berge> Panel != vindu.
<jo-erlend> «ubuntu på den store og win7 på den lille skjermen»
<jo-erlend> dessuten jeg er ganske sikker på at et panel teknisk sett, er et vindu :)
<Berge> Jeg har da ikke Windows noe sted.
<Berge> Hvorfor skulle jeg ha det?
<Berge> Ja, alt i X er et vindu.
<jo-erlend> har du RoyK på ignore eller noe sånt? :)
<RoyK> Berge: det var jeg som skrev om win7...
<Berge> Jeg skjønte ikke det RoyK skrev (-:
<Berge> iofs. ikke heller det jo-erlend skriver.
<jo-erlend> heh... Altså.. Jeg vet at man kan ha Ubuntu på én skjerm og Windows på en annen. Spørsmålet er om man kan dra vinduer i mellom dem eller ikke. :)
<jo-erlend> Synergy med en sånn funksjon, hadde vært litt alright.
<Malin> jo-erlend: åj, om det går, det høres jo magisk ut
<jo-erlend> det går an, men da må programmene lages for det.
<jo-erlend> tror de kaller det "continuous applications" eller noe sånt.
<RoyK> jeg bruker bare windoze når jeg absolutt må likevel...
<jo-erlend> altså; du kjører programmet på begge pcene samtidig og de kjører synkront når nødvendig. Hvis du da flytter vinduet ut av skjermen, så trekker du det inn på den andre. Jeg vet ikke om noen programmer som gjør det i praksis, men det burde være mulig.
<jo-erlend> burde være mulig for enkle ting, i alle fall, sånn som nettlesere, terminaler og sånt.
<jo-erlend> lagde screenshot av GP3-desktopen, komplett med brunt bakgrunnsbilde og alt (: http://ubuntuone.com/1LjAMTsvApITscaUGxWNp1
<Berge> Ok, hvordan får jeg gnome fallback til å ikke sovne maskinen når jeg lukker lokket?
<Berge> Jeg vil at den skal låse skjermen men ikke noe mer.
<jo-erlend> hva mener du?
<Berge> Dette er en laptop.
<Berge> Når jeg lukker lokket nå, går den i sovemodus.
<Berge> (Standby på nynorsk)
<Berge> Men det vil jeg ikke. Jeg vil at den skal låse skjermen i stedet.
<jo-erlend> ah. Systeminnstillinger > Strøm.
<Berge> Nei.
<jo-erlend> nei?
<Berge> Der er det bare hva den skal gjøre om jeg trykker soveknappen eller power-knappen.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Tøyeblikk.
<Berge> Det finnes sikkert en obskur gconf2-something-something-kommando jeg kan kjøre!
<jo-erlend> Berge, dconf-editor og se etter /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/lid-close-ac-action
<Berge> Som sagt!
<jo-erlend> ja, det finnes en kommando, men hvordan det der er med dconf er jeg ikke stødig på enda.
<Berge> Register, altså.
<Berge> Veldig Windows 95.
<jo-erlend> Gnome har alltid vært det. :)
<Berge> Jge vet.
<Berge> Derja, der kan jeg ha blank
<jo-erlend> GSettings bruker vel automatisk winreg når du kjører dem i Windows nå, tror jeg.
<Berge> Lurer på active bør være på eller av.
<jo-erlend> det er noe av poenget, i hvertfall, at Gnome apps skal kunne bruke "riktig" konfigurasjonssystem rundt om kring.
<jo-erlend> aner ikke. :)
<Berge> Hvorfor vil jeg ha gnome på Windows?
<blaamann> Berge: Du finner kanskje noe vha gsettings list-keys org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power
<Berge> blaamann: Alt funnet!
<blaamann> flott
<Berge> Virker gjør det også.
<jo-erlend> Berge, programmer som er laget for Gnome bruker ikke DConf, men GSettings. Det innebærer at programmet lagrer innstillingene sine i DConf hvis du kjører det i Gnome, i hva det er KDE bruker når du kjører det i KDE og i winreg hvis du kjører det i Windows, etc.
<jo-erlend> de gjør med andre ord sin egen plattform mer plattformuavhengig. Det er bra.
<jo-erlend> så... Hvis du lager et program for Unity, vil programmet automatisk kjøre riktig på alle plattformer, inkludert innstillinger, indicators, etc.
<Berge> Flott. (Jeg trodde dette var det man hadde fdo til, men.)
<jo-erlend> mhm... Meldingene mellom program og backend bør standardiseres.
<jo-erlend> dconf bruker XDG BDS, men et problem med at alle verdens småprogrammer lagrer ting i en egen fil, er at login og sånt blir mye treigere enn det behøver.
<Berge> Jeg som liker konfig i filer.
<jo-erlend> mhm. GSettings støtter det også :)
<jo-erlend> det er ikke påbudt, med andre ord.
<jo-erlend> da lagres det i ~/.config/appnavn i systemer hvor det gjelder, i C:\Programfiler\appnavn i Windows, etc... Hvis jeg har forstått riktig. Jeg har ikke gjort det i GSettings enda.
<Malin> burde det ikke være en måte å ha standard snarveier i programmer når en kjører Ubuntu? Ser jo for meg det er en utfordring med mye tredjepartsprogrammer men
<jo-erlend> Malin, hva tenker du på, konkret?
<Malin> at F11 f.eks. alltid er for å få et program i fullskjerm
<Malin> osv
<Malin> uansett program
<jo-erlend> mhm... er det ikke det?
<Malin> tror ikke det
<jo-erlend> det er ikke alle programmer som støtter fullskjerm, men jeg tror at de aller fleste som gjør det, gjør det ved å bruke F11.
<Malin> ja, det er vel kanskje dårlig eksempel, men det er i alle fall en gjenganger at noen programmer har alternative shortcuts
<RoyK> (evt snarveier)
<jo-erlend> Malin, lag en liste etterhvert som du finner dem? Det kan være en bug rapport i det.
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/sprakrad.html :P
<Malin> jo-erlend: det er jo et poeng :) Jeg skal lage ei liste etterhvert som jeg finner avvik jeg :)
<jo-erlend> det finnes nødvendige unntak. Gnome-terminal støtter for eksempel ikke ctrl+c og sånt.
<Malin> ja, det er logisk, terminalen holder jeg vel utenfor, men i terminalen er f11 fullskjerm
<jo-erlend> mhm.
 * RoyK lurer på hvorfor folk på død og liv skal ha alt i fullskjerm
<RoyK> det eneste jeg har kjørt i fullskjerm de siste fire åra eller så, er photoshop lightroom
<jo-erlend> ikke video? :)
<RoyK> alt annet kjører i små vinduer
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jo, men det er jo spesielt...
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> men terminal i fullskjerm??
<RoyK> eller nettlesere?
<jo-erlend> synes det er alright når jeg leser noe langt.
<Malin> RoyK: jeg prater ikke om at jeg må ha noe i fullskjerm, bare at det bør være samme keybinding i hvert program for de samme tingene
<Malin> laga et nytt inbox-filter i gmail, men så får jeg det visst ikke opp i evolution, bruker å være knot det der
<jo-erlend> Malin, Evolutions filtere kjører på klienten. GMails filtere kjører på serveren og dukker opp som mapper i Evolution.
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg har flere slike mapper i evolution, men den siste jeg laget, dukker enda ikke opp, har startet evlution på nytt et par ganger og kjørt send/motta en del ganger
<jo-erlend> Malin, du laget det filteret på gmail.com, ikke sant? Ikke i Evolution?
<Malin> stemmer
<jo-erlend> har du noe i den mappen?
<Malin> i gmail så er filteret aktivt og fungerer
<Malin> ja, i gmail.com så er det noe i mappen
<jo-erlend> mulig at det hjelper å restarte e-d-s.
<Malin> e-d-s?
<jo-erlend> evolution-data-server. Beklager.
<jo-erlend> ... bare logg ut og inn igjen. :)
<Malin> men jeg har avsluttet evolotion helt
<Malin> men kanskje det hjelper å logge ut i stedet
<jo-erlend> Evolution er GUI og sånt. Evolution-data-server kjører i bakgrunnen og avsluttes ikke med Evolution.
<Malin> aha
<Kagee> update imap folder?
<Malin> finner ikke noe e-d-s i /etc/init.d
<jo-erlend> det er ikke en system-tjeneste. Det er en personlig tjeneste. Den kjøres når du logger inn.
<jo-erlend> mulig den aktiveres via DBus nå. Jeg er ikke sikker. Det er lenge siden jeg drev noe særlig med evo.
<Malin> ah
 * RoyK har 17" MBP og synes fullskjerm bare blir kløn, og på en stor skjerm, type 24" eller så, er det jo bare tull
<Malin> hehe ja
<jo-erlend> programmet heter forøvrig ikke e-d-s, men evolution-data-server. Det er bare vanlig å forkorte det sånn når man snakker om det, på samme måte som når man sier sånt som u-d@l-u-c istedenfor ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com.
<Malin> ser ikke ut som noe slikt kjører
<jo-erlend> «BREKTE SEG ETTER FILMVOLDTEKT» <-- vg.no. Hva innebærer det å breke seg? "Ånei, noen blir voldtatt! Må gjøre noe: Bæææææææ"
<lnostdal> hum, najs .. plymothd kjører i bakgrunnen og spiser CPU, og restartes av seg selv automagisk etter jeg har kill'et den ..... *sigh*
<lnostdal> hva er alt dette greiene? .. ser det er noe som heter plymoth-update-bridge, også
<jo-erlend> plymouth viser pen bootskjerm og logger bootmeldinger, såvidt jeg vet. Mulig den gjør noe mer nå. Skjønner ikke hvorfor den skulle kjøre før du kjører ned systemet.
<jo-erlend> gjør ikke det her. Er det 11.10 du er i?
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det er ikke "plymouth-upstart-bridge"?
<lnostdal> husker ikke, mye mulig, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> den tar imot meldinger fra upstart sånn at den kan logge, hente input fra brukeren når det er nødvendig, etc.
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor den fremdeles kjører etter at systemet er ferdig boota da.
<lnostdal> ikke jeg heller .. :> ..   apt purga, og killet alt .. ser ut til at den ikke starter opp igjen nå
<hjd> I morgen åpnes muligheten for å oversette Precise http://blog.launchpad.net/translations/launchpad-translations-disruption-10-00-utc-2011-11-29 hurra! :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, takk for at du minner oss på det der! Jeg glemmer hele tiden oversettelse :)
<jo-erlend> Berge, finnes det noe norsk speil for daglige bilder eller?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Av hva?
 * jo-erlend ser seg litt rundt. 
<jo-erlend> Berge, Ubuntu?
<Berge> Bilder?
<Berge> ISOer?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Berge> Aner ikke. Hvem installerer nå med ISOer? (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg gjør. :)
<Berge> Hvorfor gjør du nå det?
<Berge> Men nei, det er ikke noen offentlige speil av cdimages som jeg vet om.
<Berge> Du vil ha http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<Berge> Er den så treig?
<Berge> Jeg får 50MB/s fra den.
<Berge> Altså rundt 600Mbit/s.
<RoyK> Berge: ikke ISDN dialup, med andre ord?
<Berge> RoyK: Nei, med vagt tøffere rør enn det.
 * Kagee liker tøffe rør
<Malin> nå har jeg reboota men evolution vil ikke finne den mappa fra gmail
<Malin> ser ut som den mappen var skjj
<Malin> *skjult eller noe, for jeg trykka litt i evolution og fant den som ikke markert :|
<jo-erlend> Berge, forholdsvis treig.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Mulig det er på denne siden.
<jo-erlend> haha... VirtualBox skiftet til Linux i det jeg ga VMen navnet "Precise Pangolin" :)
<jo-erlend> oioioi.. VirtualBox har en type som heter "Linux 2.6" :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er litt talentløst da. :)
<Berge> Er det?
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-29
<jo-erlend> synes det... Det er litt varierende støtte for maskinvare i "Linux 2.6", for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> åja, ok. Nå er jeg i hvertfall sikker på at U1DB ikke er for meg... Nå diskuterer de hvorvidt en database skal kunne brukes av  flere programmer i det hele tatt. Jeg fatter bare ikke den beslutningen der...
<lnostdal> hvilket problem er det de forsøker å løse egentlig? .. heh :>
<jo-erlend> først og fremst er det vel støtten for enorme mengder med databaser. De slet med å få CouchDB til å funke og det var neppe særlig mye mer enn en million eller kanskje to.
<lnostdal> greia er å kunne arbeide offline, sync mellom egne maskiner og til servere/nettskyene? ..   virker håpløst så lenge "høynivåting" i programvaren vår ikke er bygget for conflict resolution mellom brukere (eller ens egne kopier av et dokument)..
<jo-erlend> hva mener du egentlig?
<lnostdal> mulig jeg misser noe .. *shrug*
<lnostdal> åssen skal en greie å gjøre en merge basert på f.eks. et libreofficedokument f.eks.?
<lnostdal> det eksisterer vel ikke verktøy for dette? .. eller hva med andre filer?
<geirha> er ikke det tekstformat da? (xml)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, joda.
<lnostdal> hmjo, det er det vel .. eller det er vel komprimert, men jo ..   men uansett; åssen skal en "dum" passiv løsning for syncing av filer greie å forholde seg til dette?
<jo-erlend> dvs; filsynkroniseringen sammenlikner bare dokumentet. Enten er det en konflikt, eller så er det ikke en konflikt. Hvis det er en konflikt, så tar den vare på alle relevante kopier og gir dem spesielle navn. Så det er greit nok.
<lnostdal> ..og presentere valg m.t.p. konflikthåndtering? .. og videre ta vare på endringer fra to brukere som stepper på tærne til hverandre? ..
<lnostdal> synes liksom poenget blir vekke ..   filsystemene våre har allerede datostempling
<lnostdal> altså poenget med å bruke alskens db-greier for lagring ..     mulig jeg misser noe ..
<jo-erlend> databaser og filer er forskjellige ting da.
<lnostdal> ok, ja
<RoyK> jo-erlend: en million eller to *hva*?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, databaseservere.
<RoyK> eh - nå aner jeg visst ikke hva du snakker om, men en million databaseservere virker litt - vel - merkelig
<jo-erlend> alle brukere av Ubuntu One fikk en egen CouchDB server med 5GB plass som kunne brukes til hva som helst, inkludert webapps. De slet med å få det til å bli stabilt og når de snakker om å nå 200 millioner brukere som alle skal ha sin egen server, så begynner det å bli komplisert for dem. Jeg tipper at det handler om nettverk.
<RoyK> det hadde kanskje vært greit å ha en felles, partisjonert database eller noe?
<RoyK> evt bare en sqlite-base som slenges et sted :P
<jo-erlend> det er mye som tyder på at det er det de gjør nå.
<RoyK> 1M x 5G = 5P ~ mye
<jo-erlend> men det vil antakelig bli begrenset størrelse på databasene.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, og minst tre tilkoblinger per database.
 * RoyK lurer av og til litt på hva canonical lever av
<jo-erlend> de selger blant annet konsulenttjenester. De har endel store oppdrag hva angår migrering.
<jo-erlend> så har de Landscape og sånt for større organisasjoner med mange maskiner å drifte. Så er det Ubuntu One, selvom det neppe er noen enorm inntekstkilde i seg selv. Det er god markedsføring i det og det kommer nok endel penger inn også. 5GB gratis er ganske mye, men når du bruker det aktivt, så bruker du det nokså fort opp.
<jo-erlend> så har de jo streaming av musikk til Android og Iphone, liknende Spotify, bare at du eier musikken selv. Det bør jo være ganske populært.
<jo-erlend> 20% av salget av programvaren i Ubuntu Software Center. Sikkert ikke enorme summer det heller, foreløpig, men det har potensiale til å bli bra. Mulig OEMs betaler for sertifisering av maskinvare og sånt. Så de har i det minste mange potensielle inntekstskilder, men jeg tror de er fornøyde hvis de går i null foreløpig.
<jo-erlend> heh, men det er veldig mange som har et veldig overdrevent syn på hva Canonical er. Folk sammenlikner dem med Apple og Microsoft og sånt. Men Canonical har et 3-400 ansatte eller noe sånt, så det er ingen gigant.
<RoyK> at det er "veldig mange" som sammenlikner canonical med apple og gjengen, høres litt overdrevent ut
<RoyK> ser forresten ut til at flere og flere får opp øya for ubuntu også blant de kommersielle aktørene
<RoyK> M$ vurderer ubuntu-støtte for hyper-v
<RoyK> og for dem av oss som sitter med hyper-v i fanget, hadde det vært greit om det kom noe annet enn bare "brukt redhat"-meldinger fra M$
<xt> jo-erlend: er då relevant å samalikne canonical med apple og ms
<RoyK> xt: er kanskje mer relevant å sammenlikne dem med redhat
<xt> såklart.
<xt> men dei er alle saman tilbydarar av OS
<RoyK> og redhat er jo nesten 10x størrelsen av canonical
<RoyK> xt: microsoft og apple leverer *litt* mer enn bare OS
<xt> RoyK, no shit :)
<xt> er framleis relevant å samalikne, is just what I'm saying
<xt> er bare å trekke tidslinja bakover, t.d.
<xt> MS var også ein gong også kun leverandør av OS
<RoyK> ja, men det er ikke egentlig relevant
<xt> men om brkarane ikkje skal kunne still Canonical til ansvar for produktet..
<xt> kven skal dei då henvende seg til?
<RoyK> xt: you get what you're paying for and it's free!
<xt> RoyK: ikkje om du kjøper enterprice support
<RoyK> sant nok, men det har jeg ikke prøvd ;)
<RoyK> enterprise, forresten...
<xt> ja
<xt> enter price
<RoyK> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/enterprise
<RoyK> :þ
<jo-erlend> xt, Canonical og Ubuntu er jo to forskjellige ting. Veldig mange av Ubuntu utviklerne har ingenting med Canonical å gjøre. Jeg vil vel si at det er flesteparten.
<xt> and..?
<RoyK> stokkand...
<jo-erlend> xt, det blir ikke riktig å kalle Canonical leverandør av operativsystem på den måten som RedHat, Apple eller Microsoft er.
<xt> Så ubuntu har ingen leverandør, er det du seier
<xt> som tar ansvar for kvaliteten på produktet, eller leveransen, osv
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg sier at Ubuntu er sin egen leverandør.
<xt> ja, men du vil vel neppe samalikne ubuntu med MS ?
<jo-erlend> riktig.
<SlimG> Er det gitt at en PC med HDMI utgang også sender lyd via den porten? eller kommer det an på produsenten av skjermkortet?
<RoyK> canonical eier vel ubuntu som navn
<xt> SlimG: ikje gitt.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja.
<SlimG> akk, takk xt
<RoyK> SlimG: hdmi-porten har lyd, så pc-en kan sende lyd over hdmi
<SlimG> vet den kan, håpte det var et krav
<RoyK> det er veldig få krav - bare muligheter :)
<SlimG> bærer hdmi kabelen lyden analogt eller digitalt?
<Malin> jeg ville tippet digitalt
<RoyK> fra http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdmi: Audio signal LPCM, Dolby Digital, DTS, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio, DTS-HD Master Audio, MPCM, DSD, DST
<Malin> Fungerer det med lyd + bilde i Ubuntu? Jeg har pøvd hdmi ut her, men da med adapter til dvi-d
 * RoyK har ikke prøvd hdmi med ubuntu
<RoyK> men med dvi-d får du jo uansett ikke så mye lyd gjennom...
<jo-erlend> Malin, det funker.
<jo-erlend> brb
<malin_> jo-erlend: nice :)
<malin_> RoyK: nei, det erj o derfor jeg spør, siden jeg koblet via dvi-d ;)
 * RoyK peller fortran
<jo-erlend> fortran, faktisk :)
<RoyK> prøver å forstå noe skrevet for MPI og OpenMP og nå er det skrevet i F90, så da er et ikke stort å gjøre med språkvalg...
<jo-erlend> nei.
<RoyK> men, nei, FORTRAN er ikke mitt førstevalg :þ
<RoyK> tror nesten alt kommer foran det
<RoyK> QBASIC inkludert
<jo-erlend> fortran er et ganske ryddig språk da, er det ikke deT?
<jo-erlend> ja, litt sånn QB-aktig?
 * RoyK synes C er oversiktlig helt til folk begynner med objektorientering
<Berge> FORTRAN er … ikke som BASIC. På noe som helst plan.
<RoyK> nei... men det irriterer meg åkke som
<Berge> joda, joda (-:
<Berge> Det er jo bare fysikere og andre som liker å piske seg selv med piggtråd som bruker FORTRAN.
<RoyK> http://pastie.org/2939126
<RoyK> når funksjonsdeklarasjonen går over 70 linjer...
<jo-erlend> hehe...
<jo-erlend> jeg husket tydeligvis feil. Jeg har ikke akkurat hatt særlig mye med det å gjøre. Mye mulig at jeg bare hadde fått med meg et veldig enkelt program med SUBROUTINE, IF og END IF :)
<RoyK> og parameternavnene er jo også velvalgt og fremstår klrt&tdlg hv d btr tn vdr frk
<Malin> jo-erlend: det virker som de kan ha byttet skjermen på telefonen min, for de har nå sendt den tilbake, så da regner jeg nå med det betyr at alt er i orden
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-30
<jo-erlend> Godt eksempel på Canonicals kommunikasjon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKBpYwuk1Uw
<Berge> Mac 250 <3
<Malin> jo-erlend: fikk igjen telefonen, de hadde tilogmed byttet den "glass"skjermen også
<Malin> men :S den var det stripe i, så jeg skal levere inn og de skulle ordne det
<jo-erlend> Malin, ah, det er kjipt. Men du fikk i alle fall igjen riktig telefon da. :)
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> canonical-kommunikasjon? :) hehe. tja trodde vi skulle få se en diger logo jeg nå :(
<Malin> hvor ligger canonical-kontoret?
<jo-erlend> de har flere. Det der var vel i London, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> poenget mitt er at de hele tiden løfter forventningene altfor høyt opp. Det gjør at folk blir skuffet over ting som egentlig er ganske kule.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> ja, det så jo ikke så aweseom ut som jeg trodde......
<Malin> Er det bare jeg som mister meldinger som kommer på facebook? Jeg bruker facebook via alternativ klient
<Malin> samme problemet i både bitlbee og i empathy
<RoyK> og derr hadde man MPI kjørende...
 * RoyK syr sammen minitungregnemaskin med 136 kjerner
<RoyK> hadde vært kjekt med et rack med 1U-bokser med 4x16-kjerner opteron... :D
<jo-erlend> til...? :)
<Sakarias> bruke opp strøm :P
<RoyK> jo-erlend: klimamodeller og sånt
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hjemme i kjelleren eller? :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei.. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: på jobb... vi har så vi klarer oss så langt, og så skal vi kanskje inn på titan.uio.no etter hvert, men når det koster under 3 mill å sette opp en maskin tilsvarende Titan (gitt ikke altfor mye krav til I/O), så kan det kanskje være økonomisk gunstig å sette opp en sjøl :P
<jo-erlend> for ikke å snakke om at det antakelig er veldig mye morsommere. :)
<jo-erlend> spennende å se hvordan disse nye ARM-greiene vil klare seg i konkurransen på sånne områder. De snakker om å kunne levere 500 kjerner på 2U snart.
<Malin> 500kjerner ?! åj, men jeg vil tippe at man vil få like mange kjerner som en har antall transistorer i dag...
<Malin> altså noen milliarder :) hehe
<jo-erlend> Malin, man bruker sånne prosessorer som er i moderne mobiler. Lett å glemme at de har blitt temmelig kraftige etterhvert.
<jo-erlend> et eksempel her: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/02/hp-and-calxedas-moonshot-arm-servers-will-bring-all-the-boys-to/
<jo-erlend> åja, hvis de har 288 CPUer á 4 kjerner, så har de jo passert fem hundre med god margin allerede. :)
<jo-erlend> ah, men det der er 4U ja.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: fremdeles litt dårlig båndbredde mot minne og sånt
<RoyK> og så tar vel opencl over snart
<RoyK> får en håpe...
<RoyK> litt mer guff i GPU-er enn CPU-er for vektormatte
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> Malin, det er i hvertfall lenge til veksten stanser, med tanke på at bare ca 30% av befolkningen er på nett. Men på et tidspunkt begynner det å bremse opp, sånn som det gjør for video og laptoper, etc.
<RoyK> heh - vi har mer co2 i atmosfæren nå enn noen gang siden forrige masseutslettelse, dvs for noen hundre millioner år siden...
<RoyK> og fremdeles nekter folk å tro at vi kan ha skyld i at det blir varmere rundt oss...
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er skremmende.
<RoyK> og da var 2x24 kjerner sydd sammen med mpi...
<jo-erlend> hva er mpi egentlig?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: multiprocessing interface eller så
<RoyK> openmpi er vel den som brukes mest av litt større maskiner sånn som K computer
<RoyK> MPI == Message passing interface
<Malin> jo-erlend: hva tenker du med at det bremser opp slik det gjør med video og laptoper? at det vil begrense seg hvor raske de blir, eller at det er begrenset hva som er hensiktsmessig oppløsning for video?
<jo-erlend> begge deler, forsåvidt. Men først og fremst det siste.
<jo-erlend> jeg ser ingen grunn til at jeg noen gang vil bli interessert i 4k video.
 * RoyK mumler noe om 640k
<RoyK> en fyr på jobb er kjent for et utsagn "Det skal ALDRI installeres noe LYDKORT i noen PC hos NILU!"
<jo-erlend> vesentlige forskjeller. Kvaliteten på lyd og bilde er i ferd med å matche menneskenes sanser.
<jo-erlend> høyere oppløsning for skjermer er ikke negativt, men jeg ser ikke noe behov for det pga video.
<jo-erlend> eller for å si det sånn; buray er vesentlig mindre tiltrekkende i forhold til dvd enn dvd var i forhold til vhs. 4k vil være vesentlig mindre tiltrekkende i forhold til hd.
<blaamann> Installerte 11.10 på ny pc på jobb i dag men fikk aldri GUI opp via display port, kun dvi. Noen som kjenner til det problemet?
<blaamann> For prøve med en annen driver i morgen og se om det fungerer da.
<RoyK> 16:56 < jo-erlend> for ikke å snakke om at det antakelig er veldig mye morsommere. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja... for all del :D
<RoyK> så lenge det bare er cpu og en feit minnebuss som trengs, så klarer vi oss lenge, men det kommer nok en dag at de trenger mer på i/o mot disk også...
<jo-erlend> «– Det er «Berit» som har sendt prisene til himmels. Etter stormen har det kommet vann inn på hovedkortet og dermed står det ekstreme priser på skiltet.» <-- NRK.
<Berge> Prisene på hva?
<jo-erlend> bensin.
<jo-erlend> http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/nordland/1.7897299
<Berge> Hvilket hovedkort?
<Berge> ah
<jo-erlend> hovedkortet for bensinpriser vel!
<Berge> (-:
<jo-erlend> kommentarene handlet naturligvis ikke om det rare i at vann på hovedkortet skulle forårsake noe sånt, men om at det ikke hadde vært rart om det var SV og regjeringen som sto bak :>
<jo-erlend> er det bare noe jeg innbilder meg, eller var folk mindre tjukke i huet før?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det er nok noe du innbiller deg...
<jo-erlend> skjønner ikke hvorfor det skrives sånn. :)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> inn|bille (fra ty., lty)
<RoyK> dvs fra tysk, lavtysk
<RoyK> (lty inbilden, ty. einbilden)
<RoyK> så vi burde kanskje hatt den d-en der :P
<jo-erlend> jeg har det. :)
<RoyK> ja, men det er jo feil....
<RoyK> FEIL FEIL FEIL! DU TAR FEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIL
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin> blæh, ikke nok med at det er stripe i nye "glasset" på telefonen, men er jaggu en død pixel i nye skjermen også, så da får jeg si i fra om det også. :S
<Malin> N900-en altså
<RoyK> Malin: så du fikk ny^Wbrukt telefon?
 * RoyK gir Malin en Nokia 1611 som reserve
<RoyK> fin kombinasjonstelefon - du kan snakke, tekste og slå med den :D
<lnostdal_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/876387 ... serriøøst
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 876387 in psmisc (Ubuntu) "fuser forking uncontrollably in cron job" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RoyK> lnostdal_: oneiric?
<lnostdal_> RoyK, yupp
<RoyK> så littegranne stygg ut, den der...
<lnostdal_> not fun.. har vært på tur et par dager, og jeg har ikke fattet hvorfor ..  så forbasket flaut; spesielt når jeg forsøker å forklare naboen at php på linux er solide greier (han har brukt det på windows..)
<Berge> PHP er utrolig lite solide saker uansett OS, altså.
<lnostdal_> jeg jobber på JVMen med andre verktøy og språk, men php, som liksom skulle være enkelt å sette opp har vist seg å være et rent helvette "administrasjonsmessig" ..  prosesser som henger seg og krasj og bare drit
<RoyK> er det nå egentlig så ille?
<Berge> RoyK: Ja.
<lnostdal_> ja, og ikke bare php som språk .. men hele run-timen og alt rundt er gjennområttent, Berge
<Berge> lnostdal_: jepp
<lnostdal_> kunne like gjerne brukt bash-script .. er jo fader meg mer solid enn dette .. x)
 * RoyK har aldri skjønt hvorfor folk på død og liv skal bruke php til sånn skripting når shellskripting eller perl eller python eller noe fungerer så bra
<Kagee> de kan php ?
<RoyK> ja, eller de tror de kan php :P
<Kagee> og ikke sh, python eller perl ?
<RoyK> å bruke sh til databasetilkoblinger er ikke akkurat noe du vil gjøre
<Kagee> det var du som sa shellscripting, ikke jeg
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> det var vel en korreksjon til @self
<RoyK> men om ikke php har klart å bli stabilt etter 16 år, så er det kanskje på tide å finne på noe annet :P
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer ikke å forstå hvorfor php er så populært.
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri likt det.
<lnostdal_> ja, jeg ville i hvert fall sterkt vurdert noe annet enn php .. selv om php var det eneste jeg kunne :>
<RoyK> jeg har begynt å se mer på python
<Berge> perl <3
<jo-erlend> Python er deilige greier.
<RoyK> joda, men perl er og blir et hack
<Berge> Python er treige greier.
<Berge> RoyK: Å?
<RoyK> pathologically eclectic rubbish lister
<Berge> Python er treige greier med litt haltende webkjøresystemer.
<RoyK> Berge: sett på django?
<Berge> RoyK: Ja, dessverre /-:
<jo-erlend> mange år siden jeg så på Django. På den tiden var det ganske alright. Kanskje litt mye rammeverk.
 * RoyK fikk litt overdose perl etter å ha prøvd å implementere RT i et nytt miljø
<Berge> Implementere?
<Berge> RT er ikke spydspissen av vakker perl, altså.
<Berge> (Men det funker og kan hackes på til det gjør det du vil, og det er fint.)
<RoyK> sant ... vi fikk opp RT og sånn, men noen andre tok over og la inn noe annet ræl (som forøvrig fungerte dårligere, men den windows-nissen som la det inn, tok ansvaret, så da var det i det minste ikke mitt problem)
<Berge> aptitude install request-tracker3.8
<Berge> Ganske greit, egentlig d-:
<RoyK> det var ikke fullt så greit på hardy, og jeg måtte få til AD-integrasjon og sånt i tillegg
<RoyK> AD som i ldap auth
<Berge> Det er vel knappest perls skyld? (-:
<Berge> I hardy måtte du gjøre aptitude install request-tracker3.6
<RoyK> jeje - det var uansett nok av andre ting
<jo-erlend> Berge, når du sier at Python er treigt... Er det språket eller runtimen du snakker om da?
<RoyK> og perl er og blir noe grisete
<Berge> jo-erlend: cpython
<Berge> RoyK: Det er programmerere som gjør kode grisete, mest (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, at programmene kjører tregt, altså? Er perl så mye raskere?
<lnostdal_> noen testet jython og slikt? .. kanskje jeg får han phpfjompen til å migrere over til noe sånt :>
<Malin> RoyK: såvidt jeg veit, har jeg fått tilbake min gamle med "ny" skjerm
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, perl og PHP er raskere. Funksjonskall er treigt i python, f.eks.
<Malin> RoyK: men jeg kunne dobbetlsjekket imei-nummeret
<RoyK> Berge: ja, det er sant, ikke for å skryte, men 80% (eller mer) av min perl-kode kan faktisk leses av folk som bare kan C
<Berge> Noe av det fine med perl, er dog CPAN.
<RoyK> Malin: heh - gjør det ;)
<RoyK> Berge: sant, og noe av det fine med python er easy_install
<RoyK> :þ
<Berge> Det vet jeg ikke hva er.
<Berge> (Og det er ofte ikke et godt tegn.)
<RoyK> tilsvarende cpan
<Berge> Tviler.
<Berge> (-:
<jo-erlend> tanken er vel i det minste liknende.
<Berge> CPAN er laget eksplisitt for at det skal være lett å integerere med og ikke minst pakke for alskens pakkesystemer.
<Berge> Og ca. alle problemer er løst før, og ligger i moduler på CPAn.
<RoyK> noe av det fine med perl er CPAN, men noe av det virkelig irriterende med perl, er fillete avhengigheter i CPAN...
<RoyK> det vil si, om du bare bruker CPAN er det sikkert greit, men hvor lang tid tar det å bygge alt fra CPAN?
<Berge> Bygge?
<Berge> Ikke så lang, egentlig?
<Berge> Du bruker gjerne dh-make-perl, dog.
<Malin> RoyK: jo, det er samme imei-nummer
<Berge> Nå har perl masse annen fin kjærlighet også.
<Berge> Som taint mode. Fint for web-ting.
<Berge> Og perl -e, såklart.
<RoyK> Malin: brukt skjerm, da, kanskje :P
<Berge> There's more than one way to do it!
<RoyK> Berge: jada :)
<Malin> RoyK: ikke utenkelig nei :S
 * Malin har en helt ny skjerm liggende i fall de nekter å fikse den pixelgreia
<RoyK> Malin: jeg gjetter på at du har fått en brukt skjerm...
<Malin> RoyK: ikke utenkelig...., pixelfeil wtf, det oppdaga jeg nå etter jeg kom fra skolen, så får skrive det når jeg får innsendingskonvolutten også
<Malin> ringte jo moobi i dag, og da hadde jeg ikke oppdaga noe pixelfeil
 * RoyK oppgraderer zimbra ... ttt!
 * RoyK vurderer sterkt å oppgradere til en Xperia Arc
<Malin> ja.. alle viet jo hva som er drømmetelefonen min for tida
<RoyK> Malin: ?
<Malin> RoyK: ja? :)
<RoyK> er det arc?
<Malin> arc?
<Malin> om hva er arc? :)
<Malin> telefonen?
<Malin> ah.. nei
<Malin> det er N950
 * RoyK fortår seg ikke på sånne nokioter
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> nei, aner ikke hva det er jeg, men er vel mer at det er mye nærmere en vanlig linux-distro enn f.eks. android
<RoyK> men - natti
<Malin> natta RoyK
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-01
<lnostdal_> hum, merkelig at plain old   ssh -X -C -o CompressionLevel=9   er betydelig kjappere enn xpra .. trodde den skulle være nyere og smartere
<xt> heh
<jo-erlend> «Menyen som lå til venstre på siden ligger nå i toppen. Skal du betale regninger, finner du det under "Dagligbank og lån". Leter du etter postkassen for å sende melding til oss? Gå til menyen "Dagligbank og lån", se etter konvolutt-tegnet nede til høyre.
<jo-erlend> Bruksanvisning: Slik finner du fram i menyen» <--- Webapps er så fint.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: jeg satt og bannet over akkurat samme greia i går kveld
<citoyen> hvis du er en bank, og trenger å gi folk bruksanvisning for hvordan de finner frem til regningsbetalingen, så har du feilet i brukergrensesnitt
<jo-erlend> ja. Det viktigste nettstedet på hele internet for den det gjelder også gjør du sånne endringer uten å si fra først? Jævla idioter. Beklager språket, men må sies sånn.
<jo-erlend> hehe... Det gjør jo ikke saken noe bedre at det ikke funker engang.
<citoyen> teknisk sett har de sagt fra først
<citoyen> endringen har vært annonsert i minst en måned
<citoyen> men det endrer ikke på det faktum at brukergrensesnittet er imponerende tungvint
<citoyen> fine ikoner og alt, men de kunne jo vurdert å legge inn snarveier til de funksjonene folk bruker mest
<citoyen> Jeg vil gjette på at 90% av innloggingene kommer fra folk som skal betale regninger, så hvorfor gjemme det bort i en undermeny?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> også 970px bred eller noe sånt. Nydelig.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hvilken nettbank?
<jo-erlend> dnb.
<RoyK> bruker ikke de EDB?
<RoyK> eller har de bytta til noe billigere? :)
<RoyK> terra er typisk billig...
<jo-erlend> altså. De har byttet på utseende.
<jo-erlend> det funker igjen nå. Jeg fikk ikke tilgang til noe informasjon isted. Så det sto "Pt ikke tilgjengelig" på absolutt alle ikke-statiske tekstfelt.
<lnostdal_> dnb er da ingen bank for privatpersoner, er det? .. dyrt og fytti har jeg hørt
<RoyK> .... . ..
<Malin> lnostdal: ja, dnb har vel dårligst betingelser av alle banker såvidt jeg veit. Den er for privatpersoner også. er vel den største banken i landet
 * citoyen bruker ikke dnb privat
<citoyen> bare i firmasammenheng
<RoyK> DnC :P
<Malin> RoyK: hehe, en stund siden de het  Dnc nå :) På barneskolen hadde vi visst fått en masse ark etter at de endar navnet, for masse ark hadde DNC på seg :)
<Malin> Var jo en tid der man hadde Bergen Bank også :p men de slo seg vel sammen med dnc, så dnb eller hvordan det der ble
<RoyK> http://www.alternativjulekalender.no/2011/12/01/luke-1-honningbarna-god-jul-jesus/
<Malin> tåj, det var jo nice
<RoyK> http://www.start.no/m/?m=20061218
<Malin> haha
<jo-erlend> nice :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, under den lille istiden var gjennomsnittstemperaturen 2.5-3 grader lavere enn idag, leste jeg. Det er ikke så rart at folk ikke er så redde for at temperaturen skal øke et par-tre grader. Det er nok mange som ikke tenker over at det innebærer at et par milliarder mennesker antakelig må flykte nordover.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja... og etter hva jeg kan forstå, er det mye som skal til for at det ikke blir 2-3 grader varmere
<RoyK> så det er vel bare å sette igang og bygge murer slik at ingen kommer seg til norge :P
<jo-erlend> Jepp. Bedre økonomi å bruke 4000 per dag på å mure en desperat person inne enn å bruke en hundrelapp om dagen på å sørge for at han ikke blir desperat i utgangspunktet. :)
<Malin> ja
<jo-erlend> sånn er det når man lar kjøtthuene bestemme for mye. Og nå snakkes det om å redusere verdien av de eldres stemmer ved å innføre stemmerett for sekstenåringer. Fin måte å styrke demokratiet på det; å innføre lett-manipulerte velgere som lar seg rive med av "Jens eller Jensen"-problemstillinger.
<Malin> ja, det er jo også et poeng
<Malin> og mange i den alderen vil vel stemme det samme som foreldrene uansett
<Berge> Jens Jensen for president!
<jo-erlend> :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Perspektivet med å redusere verdien av eldres stemmer ved å senke aldersgrensen var nytt for meg.
<Malin> men det kunne jo være interessant å sjekket hvordan det fungerer å stemme for 16åringer også, men om det skal gå på bekostning av verdien til stemmer fra eldre :S
<Malin> problemet i dag er at det gjevnt over i alle fall, er færre unge osm engasjerer seg politisk
<Malin> og det er kanskje ikke så rart heller
<Berge> (Det er dog en bra ting.)
<Berge> Ikke nødvendigvis at 16-åringer får stemmerett, men konseptet at verdien av enkeltstemmen reduseres ved at flere får stemme.
<jo-erlend> selvsagt gjør den det. Det er enkel prosentregning.
<Berge> Ja. Men du sier det som om det var en dårlig ting.
<jo-erlend> jeg sier det som om det var en dårlig ting fordi det _er_ en dårlig ting.
<Berge> Da burde bare bergensere ha stemmerett.
<Berge> Vesentlig mer verdi per stemme.
<Berge> Eller bare menn! Det er jo en gammel klassiker.
<Berge> Det er mulig det også er en stråmann, såklart.
<jo-erlend> hva med å doble verdien av stemmene for domfelte for justispolitiske spørsmål? Desto flere år du lever uten å begå lovbrudd, desto mer reduseres stemmen din. Kjempelurt.
<Berge> Omtrent like lite lurt. (-:
<Malin> :p
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke motstander av å gi sekstenåringer stemmerett. Jeg er motstander av å redusere stemmeretten for de eldre og klokere.
<Berge> Ah, så premisset ditt er at eldre er klokere.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Berge> Et… interessant premiss.
<Berge> Gammelt og velprøvd, i det minste!
<Berge> Øker klokskapen med alder?
<jo-erlend> for de aller fleste gjør den det.
<Berge> Burde ikke da stemmene telt mer og mer jo eldre man blir?
<Berge> Stemmeverdien kunen f.eks. være omvendt proposjonal med alderen din.
<jo-erlend> jo, forutsatt at de unge skal få mer stemmerett, så må også stemmeretten til de eldre økes, ellers er effekten at desto yngre og mer uvitende du er, desto større makt har du.
<jo-erlend> Berge, omvendt proporsjonal?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, så folk som er 80 år gamle får 80% stemme, mens folk som er 20 år gamle kun får 20%.
<jo-erlend> man kan få en stemme per tiår, for eksempel..
<Berge> Akkurat.
<Berge> Dette er et historisk dårlig forslag, på en rekke plan (=
<Malin> ja, sukk
<Berge> I kollektivet mitt har vi dog et Eldstes råd.
<jo-erlend> tror ikke det er omvendt proporsjonalt, men ok.
<Berge> Det er Thomas og jeg som bestemmer. Liker vi å tro.
<jo-erlend> vi burde kanskje hatt en aldersavgift også? Desto eldre du er, desto mer betaler du i skatt, for eksempel? ;)
<Malin> jo-erlend: det er jo ironisk at folk får mer og mer i lønn når det er i etableringsfasen man gjerne har mest behov for penger :) hehe
<RoyK> Berge: det er litt merkelig at det skal være så mange negative røster mot stemmerett for 16-åringer, samtidig som at demente kan stemme så mye de vil...
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, er ikke negativ til stemmerett for sekstenåringer. Jeg bare synes ikke at de skal telle like mye som stemmen til en som har levd lenge og som vet hva han snakker om.
<Malin> det kan jeg skjønne
<jo-erlend> å si at en hvilken som helst sekstenåring bør ha like stor betydning for hvorvidt man implementerer datalagringsdirektivet som Georg Apenes, for eksempel? Eller rettere sagt; at det er så viktig at sekstenåringene skal få stemmerett i saken at Apenes' stemme skulle få redusert betydning?
<Malin> men virker som det innen noen partier går i arv, mens i andre partier er det ikke går i arv osv
<jo-erlend> demokrati høres så fint ut. Pent ord også høres det så fint ut at alle er like flinke og like viktige.. Det er ikke sånn. Det er den typen tankegang som får folk til å innsette en bonde som direktør for nasjonal infrastruktur.
<jo-erlend> og etterpå, når ingenting funker som det skal, så klør folk seg i huet og spør "hvordan kan dette ha skjedd, mon tro?" Tja... Kanskje det hadde lønnet seg å finne en leder som hadde peiling på kollektiv transport og kanskje aller helst jernbane?
<jo-erlend> hmm... Hvor kom all denne politikken fra, egentlig? :>
<Malin> ja....
<Malin> Blir frustrert nå, for nå er det snakk om at en kan få til så å så rask transport mellom Oslo og Trondheim med høgfartsbane, men tja, det går muligens noe raskere gjennom østerdalen, men en glemmer helt at det er størst passasjergrunnlag gjennom gudbrandsdalen + lettere å koble på møre og romsdal
<Malin> norskbane og Deutche Bahn har jo skjønt det der.
<Malin> og hvordan de har kommet frem til at det er lurt å hahøgfartsbane over hardangervidda kan jeg ikke forstå
<Malin> var det jernbaneverket det tro
<Malin> :S
<jo-erlend> heh, tenker det kan være et høyt nok mål å øke gjennomsnittshastigheten til 50KM/t mellom Oslo og Drammen. Eller i hvertfall 40. :)
<Malin> og hvordan kan en egentlig forsvare denne lappeteppeutbyggingen som en ser både innen jernbaneutbygging + spesielt vegsektoren
<Malin> oslo-drammen, er det da med tog du mener?
<Malin> Det er jo bygget en ny tunell på strkninga mellom Trondheim og Stjørdal. Tunellen er mer eller mindre verdiløs om en tenker på høghastighetsjernbane
 * RoyK har fått seg Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc :D
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-02
<Kagee> Er Unison et alternativ til Dropbox ?
<Sakarias> http://sparkleshare.org/ er iallfall et alternativ
<Kagee> hirr
<Kagee> knappene for windows og iOS er det, men de er grået ut :-P
<Sakarias> jau, klienten er ikke ferdig for de
<Kagee> :-/
<Sakarias> liker sparkleshare
<Kagee> it seems to be all the rage lately
<Kagee> er ikke en god design-decision i mitt tre
<Sakarias> uh?
<Kagee> Står på wikisida til SparkelShare-Dasboard
<Kagee> Sakarias: kan man manipulere det bakenforliggende gitsystemet manuelt ?
<Sakarias> Kagee: skulle da tro det... har ikke prøvd
<lowsmoke> hei
<lowsmoke> jeg installerte ubuntu for 2 dager siden :)
<lowsmoke> jeg er helt ny.
<lowsmoke> greetingz
<citoyen> heps
 * citoyen er gammel
<lowsmoke> hoy! nå prøver jeg å lære meg terminalen :P
<lowsmoke> jeg synst irc clienten som følger med ubuntu er litt trist, er det mulig å endre fargene?
<lowsmoke> oh, nvm
<lowsmoke> jeg fant det!
<lowsmoke> er det en keyboard shortcut for å minimere og maksimere vinduer?
<lnostdal_> alt-f10 fungerer her i xfce
<lowsmoke> mhm
<lnostdal_> tror gnome (2 i hvertfall) er lik
<lowsmoke> hva er xfce?
<lowsmoke> jeg trur jeg har gnome3 ? -Jeg bruker ubuntu 11.10
<lnostdal_> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skrivebordsmilj%C3%B8
<lowsmoke> takker
<lowsmoke> xfce er liksom linux det?
<lowsmoke> sånn generellt?
<lnostdal_> linux er en OS-kjerne .. xfce er et skriverbordsmiljø .. gnome er et skrivebordsmiljø
<lowsmoke> jeg har den med menyen til venstre :D
<lnostdal_> hm, ok, kanskje unity det da
<lowsmoke> JA! -Det er det
<lowsmoke> uuunity (Dave chappell)
<lowsmoke> har du sett den
<lowsmoke> parodi på...hm..hvem var det nå igjen, er rapper
<lowsmoke> så sier han sånn "uuntiy"
<lowsmoke> veldig morsomt :)
<lowsmoke> bruker du mye terminal?
<lowsmoke> jeg lurer på en ting der.
<lowsmoke> jeg skriver en kommando, så raser det masse text
<lowsmoke> i dos kunne du skrive feks. "dir /w" vettu?
<lowsmoke> er det noe lignende i linux?
<perplex> ls?
<perplex> hva gjør /w?
<lowsmoke> ja, men jeg mener. Jeg kan ikke scrolle i terminalen
<lowsmoke> så texten raser fordi..
<lowsmoke> og jeg ser ikke hva som står.
<perplex> ls -l | less
<lowsmoke> aha
<perplex> med pipes så tar du output fra et program og kjører inn som input i et annet
<lnostdal_> tast q for å komme tilbake til terminalen når du er ferdig å scrolle og se ..    og du kan i utgangspunktet scrolle i de fleste terminaler ved å taste shift-pgup og shift-pgdn
<lowsmoke> perplex: hva??
<lowsmoke> 1nostdal_:takk, det var akkuratt det jeg lurte på
<perplex> lowsmoke: "|" er pipe. "ls -l" gir deg liste over filer og underkataloger der du står. "less" viser tekst side for side
<lowsmoke> kan jeg bruke "less" på alle komandoer?
<lowsmoke> feks. nå skal jeg bruke hcitools
<lowsmoke> "hcitool"
<perplex> lowsmoke: du kan skrive "man ls" for å lese dokumentasjonen til ls. Den har ganske mange opsjoner.
<lowsmoke> da raser texten
<lowsmoke> ok, men hva vist jeg skal kjøre en annen komando, uten om "ls"
<perplex> Ja, så lenge det spytter ut tekst kan du dytte det inn i less.
<lowsmoke> feks. hcitool
<lowsmoke> ok,
<lowsmoke> så da blir det hcitool -less ?
<perplex> hcitool | less
<lowsmoke> JA!
<lowsmoke> yess
<lowsmoke> hvordan kommer jeg ut av "END" ?
<perplex> q
<lowsmoke> ok
<lowsmoke> kan hcitool hjelpe meg med trådløs keyboardet mitt?
<lowsmoke> kan jeg bruke man hcitool
<lowsmoke> hcitool | man ?
<perplex> "man hcitool"
<lowsmoke> awaesum
<perplex> men jeg kjenner ikke til hcitool
<lowsmoke> når bruker man pipes , egentlig?
<Sakarias> når man vil sende det programmet spytter ut til et annet program f.eks "less"
<lowsmoke> så "less" er eit program
<Sakarias> korrekt
<lowsmoke> aha
<Sakarias> du kan også bruke ">" for å sende det til en fil, eller "<" for å hente fra fil
<Sakarias> ls > liste.txt vil sende alt ls viser til filen liste.txt
<lowsmoke> stili
<lowsmoke> jeg leste at man trenger ikke .txt, egentlig?
<Berge> Filetternavn har ingen semantisk betydning i Unix.
<Sakarias> det var bare for å illustrere at jeg mente en tekstfil
<lowsmoke> mmhm
<Berge> SÃ¥ nei, du trenger det ikke.
<lowsmoke> Flott ilustrert forresten :
<Berge> Sakarias: Er det kræsjkurs i unix-skall? (-:
<lowsmoke> ja, jeg spør masse
<Sakarias> hvis du skriver "file liste.txt" så får du vite hva slags fil det er
<Berge> Det finnes sikkert noen fine guider for dette på intrablaggen.
<Sakarias> Berge: jau, rolig på jobb og jeg må sitte her i en times tid til
<lowsmoke> ja, masse tutorials der ute i webben
<Sakarias> http://www.linuxguiden.no/index.php/Hovedside f.eks
<lowsmoke> men ofte kan der være greit å spørre også
<lowsmoke> jeg spør jeg, der ikke så farlig om dere ikke svarer :)
<Sakarias> bare spørr i vei
<lowsmoke>  slash ignore funker vell her også?
<lowsmoke> :)
<Sakarias> plaget livet av "guruer" selv i starten
<lowsmoke> hehe
<lowsmoke> hvor lenge har du brukt linux?
<Sakarias> ish 12 år
<lowsmoke> oi
<Sakarias> 15 år siden jeg installerte det for første gang, men 12 år siden jeg begynte å bruke det daglig
<lowsmoke> jeg har brukt det i 2 dager nå.
<Berge> Sakarias: (-:
<perplex> siden 1994-ish, tror jeg
<lowsmoke> Eneste som hindrer meg i å bruke det full-tid, er jo at jeg spiller.
<lowsmoke> Synd man ikke kan spille i linux.
<Sakarias> kan man da
<lowsmoke> kan man?
<Sakarias> eller så har man spillkonsoller til spill
<lowsmoke> konsoll?`-nej, nej
<lowsmoke> Sakarias: jeg mener, som battlefield 3 og sånnt. Nye spill altså.
<Sakarias> det dukker nok ikke opp med det første
<Sakarias> men det finnes fremdeles gode spill for *nix
<lowsmoke> Det gjør det nok.
<perplex> en del Windows-spill fungerer også med Wine
<lowsmoke> er nix slang som linux? :P
<Sakarias> *nix er fellesbeteglense for unix, linux osv...
<perplex> men ofte ikke de helt nyeste
<lowsmoke> jeg har hørt om wine, men det sliter sikkert å kjøre krevelde spill med "Wine"
<Sakarias> det kommer helt ann på... var en stund man fikk en skokk CS spillere over til Ubuntu, pga man vist nok fikk bedre FPS i CS via Wine :S
<lowsmoke> åja? Det tenker jeg de likte ja.
<Sakarias> var noe herk å leke "support" for de :P
<lowsmoke> tror det er hovedgrunnen til at ikke flere bruker "nix" :))
<lowsmoke> du MÅ jo ikke være support, der ikke det frivillig da.
<Sakarias> sluttet fort med det, og gjorde noe annet ja :P
<lowsmoke> Hm, hade du samvittighet til det altså
<Sakarias> jupp
<geirha> http://www.humblebundle.com/  der selger de spill som fungerer på windows, linux og mac
<geirha> Har kjøpt de fleste av de pakkene, og de fungerer veldig bra på linux. Det er ikke no CS akkurat da
<perplex> geirha: mange morsomme spill der, ja
<geirha> Er hekta på Uplink nå. Morsomt med "filmhacking" :)
<Berge> fwiw: For moderne spilling er ikke Lunix tingen. (-:
<Sakarias> spiller verden noe annet enn Minecraft altså?
<lowsmoke> fwiw?
<lowsmoke> er fwiw også nix slang? :))
<geirha> for what it's worth
<lowsmoke> oh!
<lowsmoke> fwiw, minecraft er knall bra!!
<lowsmoke> jeg har min egen server
<geirha> Meh, for dårlig oppløsning
<Sakarias> det er jo litt av sjarmen da
<Berge> For kjedelig. (-:
<lowsmoke> ja..hadde det vore dx11 grafikk, så hadde det vore knall bra
<Berge> DX11-grafikk!
<lowsmoke> hva er "uplink" for noe?
<Berge> Varierer med kontekts.
<lowsmoke> du laster opp ting? :P
<Sakarias> et spill
<Berge> Kontekst, sågar
<lowsmoke> hm
<lowsmoke> filmhacking? -sånn video redigering du driver med?
<Berge> Uplink i nettsammenheng er gjerne «der internett kommer fra».
<lowsmoke> Da er jeg også hekta på Uplink.
<geirha> lowsmoke: Filmhacking, ala sånn de "hacker" i CSI og Numb3rs og alle de der tulleseriene
<Berge> Apropos, jeg vil ha en fungerende fri NLE /-:
<geirha> NLE?
<Berge> Non-linear editor.
<lowsmoke> .......
<Berge> Jeg håper Lightworks faktisk får ut fingeren.
<Berge> Men foreløpig holder jeg ikke hestene.
<lowsmoke> oookay. Er du inne på programmering nå? -For det vil jeg gjrne lære meg.
<Sakarias> Videoredigering tipper jeg
<lowsmoke> åja
<lowsmoke> Takker for hjelpen så langt folk!
<lowsmoke> jeg skal lage meg noe middag
<lowsmoke> nå som jeg har funnet denne kanalen ,
<lowsmoke> kjekk kanal
<lowsmoke> slash away
<geirha> Får 10k for å "hacke" inn på en bankkonto for å overføre 1k til en annen konto. Jeg skjønner ikke helt logikken der.
 * RoyK hekler quadcopter
<haakonness> RoyK: med ardupilot?
<RoyK> prøver med kk-brett først for å komme igang
<RoyK> skal prøve å få tak i cc-brett senere
<RoyK> men openpilot-gjengen er jo ikke akkurat imøtekommende...
<jo-erlend> geirha, heh... Hæ? :)
<jo-erlend> åh, du snakket om spill? ;)
<hjd> spill? :)
<Simira> spill?
<RoyK> spill?
<Malin> spill?
<hjd> er det ekko her?
<Malin> er det ekko her?
<hjd> :p
<Malin> hjd: hehe :) jeg bare hang med på, siden alle skrev : spill?
<Malin> hihi
<Malin> hvordan går det? :)
<hjd> Malin: går bra her. Du da? :)
<Malin> Joa, litt eksamenstid og jeg fikk ikke til da jeg prøvde meg på en tidligere eksamensoppgave i programmering grunnkurs
<Malin> men ellers går det flott :D
<RoyK> Malin: hvilket språk gikk det i?
 * RoyK fikk mail fra en kollega i dag om spørsmål om fortran
<RoyK> s/om s/med s/
<Malin> RoyK: det er java
<RoyK> og - nei - fortran er ikke av mine sterke sider :P
<RoyK> ok
<hjd> Malin: jeg vil mene at hvis du skjønner koden du skriver og hva som foregår, bør eksamen gå bra :)
<Malin> hjd: ja :) jeg får jo ikke kompilert på eksamen (papir) men ja, jeg skjønner en del av logikken, men ikke alltid jeg får det til å virke + at jeg ikke alltid gjør det helt rett, men tror eksamen skal gå bra jeg også
<Malin> får kanskje hverkan A eller B
<Malin> men neppe noe F
<hjd> Malin: i forhold til eksamen er ikke kompilering så viktig. Det vil sikkert være bagateller som du ville ha rettet hvis du hadde en kompilator tilgjengelig, men det er ikke hovedpoenget.
<hjd> Det som er viktigere er å vise at man forstår hvordan man går i en løkke når det trengs, hvordan ifsetninger kan ta valg osv.
<Malin> ja
<Malin> jeg er stødigere på det nå enn da jeg startet i høst, men er ikke nødvendigvis 100% trygg på det likevel :)
<hjd> Malin: jo, men programmering er noe som går seg til etter at man har brukt det en stund. (I likhet med matte)
<hjd> Hva var det som ikke fungerte med oppgaven du stod fast på?
<Malin> hjd: ah, ja, skjønner :)
<Malin> hjd: Det første jeg skulle gjøre var
<Malin> å ta inn fra en text-fil en del strenger og plassere de i en endimensjonell matrise
<Malin> det fikk jeg til etter litt hjelp, men jeg så at jeg var på rett vei selv også :)
<Malin> det jeg ikke fikk til
<Malin> var når en skulle finne ordstammer
<Malin> f.eks. om du har ordene: super, supermann, superlim
<Malin> så er ordstammen super
<hjd> Malin: aha, har du tatt en titt på hvilke metoder String-klassen har tilgjengelig?
<Malin> regner med jeg trenger en forløkke som sjekker lengden på teksstrengene og sjekker om lengden av ordstammen matcher starten på andre ord
<Malin> hjd: veit det finnes en innebygget funksjon i String, men den har vi ikke lov til å bruke så tidlig
<Malin> men vi kan bruke .length
<hjd> Ja, dere får vel ikke lov til å bruke den direkte metoden (var egentlig ikke den jeg tenkt på nå heller).
<Malin> ah, okey, var den direkte metoden jeg tenkte på nemlig, hehe, for den de andre som går en eller flere klasser over meg nevnte :S
<Malin> så veit jo at jeg kommer til å bruke den siden, men når jeg gjør det helt "manuelt" så er det vel samme logikken som ligger bak funksjonen i String ?
<Malin> bare at man har det som egen funksjon i String-klassen for å gjøre ting lettere
<Malin> har sett løsningsforslaget forsovidt da
<hjd> Det som ofte kan være en innfallsvinkel er å rett og slett å gå igjennom oppgaven for hånd, prøve å legge merke til hva du faktisk gjør og forsøke å benytte programming til å representere / automatisere det du gjør.
<Malin> ah
<RoyK> Malin: hva var det oppgava gikk på?
<Malin> RoyK: http://informatikk.org/gkprog/eksamener/IT1103_Eksamen_Hoest_07.pdf
<Malin> Oppgave 3a og b
<Malin> men er vel b jeg ikke har fått til
<RoyK> så... hvis du itererer over hele rekka med ord og finner alle ord som finnes i begynnelsen av andre ord, så kan du koke ned det til stammen (read finnes i reading finnes i readings osv, men read har ikke noe anker, selv om det er en noe svak måte å stadfeste ordstamme, men uansett)
<RoyK> dvs "apostroph" har ikke "a" som stamme, men vil framstå som det med den algoritma der...
<RoyK> evt apostrophe :P
<Malin> :)
<Malin> det er kun rene ord, lowercase, ingen kommma, punktum eller andre tegn
<Malin> og jeg ser for meg, siden begge de ordene som begynner på samme ord, har like langge ord
<Malin> blæh, dette var vanskeig å forklare
<RoyK> jeg skjønner hva du mener - bare påpekte en svakhet med algoritma :P
<RoyK> men igjen - ei skikkelig algoritme for å finne ordstamme er ikke skrevet på en halvtime :P
<RoyK> jeg tror jeg kunne gjort den der i perl ganske raskt, men aner ikke hvordan jeg ville angrepet den i java...
<Malin> ja :) jeg tror ikke det er så viktig at det ikke er en effektiv algoritme på eksamen, bare det er noe som viser at en kan løse det på en eller annen måte :)
<RoyK> jeg kan ikke java, knapt c++, så jeg vet ikke hva som ligger i klassene der
<Malin> ah
<hjd> RoyK: En grei måte er jo å legge inn hvert ord for seg i et tre der hver bokstav er et nivå, og så sjekker man etterpå hvor langt man kommer før det er flere greiner. Husker ikke hva det heter i farta, da...
<Malin> da blir det jo litt komplisert ja
<Malin> det er et løsningsforslag også på siden
<Malin> http://informatikk.org/gkprog/eksamener/Hoest_07_Uoffisielt_LF_paa_kodeoppgaver.zip
<RoyK> http://www.fotovideo.no/Produkter/Hybridkamera/Nikon-1/Nikon-1-J1-Dobbelkit-10-30-30-110mm-rosa-10-30mm-VR-F3,5-5,6-30-100mm-VR-F3,8-5,6-125959-p0000143392.aspx#
<RoyK> erre mulig...
<Malin> eh.. det var dyrt
<Malin> fargen var jo fin, men ville hatt i lilla i stedet :p
<Malin> men tja, helst sort
<hjd> men da var det kvelden gitt. Vi snakkes :)
<jo-erlend> heh... I endel diskusjoner på kommentarfelt rundt omkring kan det se ut som at antallet brukere som har vært med Ubuntu helt siden 4.10 øker kraftig. :)
<RoyK> Malin: ja... dyrt...
<RoyK> og så tror jeg kanskje det ville vært sosialt selvmord å stille med babyrosa kamera...
<hjd> jo-erlend: Mulig jeg misforstod noe her nå, men hvordan kan det øke? Antallet som brukte Ubuntu når de første utgavene kom ut er jo et tall som ikke vil endre seg.
<jo-erlend> hjd, det er det som er så imponerende. :)
<Malin> RoyK: ja, i alle fall for deg skulle jeg tro
<Malin> jo-erlend: har du brukt Ubuntu siden 4.10?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> men det er stadig flere som begynner innlegg med «I've been using Ubuntu since 4.1 and I ...» :)
 * RoyK has been using slackware since 3.2 and ...
<RoyK> have stopped using slackware :P
<Malin> jo-erlend: ah :)
<Malin> hadde 4.10 human-theme, eller var det samme fargene som er standard i Debian?
<Malin> sånt grått
<jo-erlend>  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Ubuntu-desktop-2-410-20080706.png
<Malin> ah, så flott det var :D
<Malin> var jo ca sånn i 6.10 også, som var min første Ubuntu <3
<Malin> Edgy ellerh va den het
<Malin> hm.. nei, det må ha vært noe på d
<Malin> whatever :)
<blaamann> Dapper
<Malin> nei, det var Edgy Eft
<Malin> så rart
<Malin> Dapper Drake?
<Malin> det er 6.06 ser jeg nå
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-03
<geirha> Klarte ikke å skaffe http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'no.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<geirha> Merkelig. Firefox klarer da fint å hente den fila.
<geirha> Men ikke apt ...
<lnostdal_> 'no.archive.ubuntu.com:http' ser ut som et rart hostname da ..   hvis den presenterer det sånn direkte, liksom
<lnostdal_> (altså hvis den viser hva den faktisk forsøkte å resolve)
<geirha> Vel, jeg installerte de oppdateringene den klarte å finne, og startet maskinen på nytt. Nå klager den ikke lenger.
<lnostdal_> ok
<geirha> Sikker en bug i apt som ble fikset av de oppdateringene.
<RoyK> hrmf! noen som vet hvor man kan få tak i quadcopterpropeller her til lands? helst i oslo... har bestilt feil, og mangler nogle propeller...
<lnostdal_> RoyK, oooh, fornøyd med quadcopteret? .. jeg har vurdert å kjøpe og ha ved siden av seilbåten; for å filme :)
<lnostdal_> det var en-eller-annen side med et DIY prosjekt, men husker ikke linken
<RoyK> nrkbeta har en fin DIY
<RoyK> lnostdal_: kopteret er ikke ferdig, men ser så langt - vel - hjemmelaga ut :D
 * RoyK lurer på hva folka på modellstyrt.no røyker på - jeg kan ikke poste der av ukjente grunner, selv om alt etter sigende er aktivert, og forumet er i tillegg fullt av merkelige bugs 
<lnostdal_> http://modellstyrt.no/ => eksisterer ikke her
<RoyK> eh - radiostyrt.no
<RoyK> min feil
<RoyK> "Din konto er aktivert, men du venter fortsatt i kø for manuell godkjenning før du blir lagt til i forumet.
<RoyK> makan til paranoid forum - det er CAPTCHA overalt og nye brukere må manuelt godkjennes...
<RoyK> ...og phpbb ser ikke ut til å være patcha på et år :P
<jo-erlend> helikopter? Jeg har i mange år hatt lyst til å lage internet-styrt luftskip. Det hadde vært moro.
<jo-erlend> et traktorhjul fylt med hydrogen, for eksempel. En propell i midten som lar deg heve og senke når du vil, to propeller på diagonalene og en liten ARM-enhet med webcam og hdpa til å styre alt sammen. :)
<jo-erlend> s/diagonalene/diametralene/ :)
<jo-erlend> bah. s/hdpa/hspa/...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: du skal ha et rimelig stort og lett traktorhjul for å få det til å sveve med vekta av propell og det hele...
<lowsmoke> go kveld
<lowsmoke> svevende traktor hjul? :D
<Kagee> traktorhjul er jo ikke akkurat kjent for å være lette. ogtraktordekk er ikke akkurat fulttette uten felg
<Kagee> en av grunnene til at jeg foretrekker n900 ovenfor denne androidtelefonene er at den har et skikkelig tastatur man kan skrive raskt på uten å se ut som en idiot
<jo-erlend> RoyK, heh. Det var ikke hele dekket jeg mente. :)
<Malin> Kagee: :D
<Malin> Kagee: Syntes N950 burde bli tigjengelig for alle jeg da. N9 ser jo fin ut, men uten fysisk tastatur....:S
<Malin> i grunn rart at ikke flere nerder foretrekker N900 da det er en skikkelig linux-distro :)
<Malin> men men
<Sakarias> Kagee: tastaturer på n900 var noe av det som gjorde at jeg sluttet å bruke den... alt for små knapper for mine pølsefingre
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg tipper nok at slangen flyr hvis du fyller den med hydrogen. Men det var vel helst prinsippet jeg tenkte på, ikke så veldig mye at det måtte være en traktorslange. :)
<jo-erlend> dessuten har jeg lurt på hvorfor det ikke skulle være mulig å slippe en vakumboble ned på en atmosfære. Jeg skjønner ikke annet enn at den burde flyte.
<Malin> jo-erlend: det burde den, men det er jo allerede vakum utenfor atmosfæren?
<jo-erlend> Malin, det ville være den eneste måten å lage en vakumboble på. Det finnes ikke noe materiale som er lett og sterkt nok til at man kan lage noe sånt innenfor atmosfæren. Siden det allerede er vakum utenfor, burde man kunne fylle boblen der og så slippe den ned på atmosfæren... Jeg er ikke så veldig sterk i fysikk, men jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor det ikke skulle være mulig. :)
<Malin> men hvordan lager man en boble med vakum i et vakum?
<Malin> men nei, jeg er ingen ekspert på dette selv, langt derifra
<jo-erlend> tja. Du har sett sånne utstrekkbare antenner de hadde på radioer før? Man kunne gjøre noe sånt. Pakket den sammen, fyrt den ut med sprettert fra en hydrogenballong og når den var utenfor atmosfæren, så ble disse "antennene" skjøvet ut fra innsiden. Når den falt ned igjen, så ville den være lettere enn gassene under, så den ville flyte.
<jo-erlend> heh.. Hvis jeg ikke er spesielt flink i fysikk, så vet jeg i hvertfall ingenting om grenselandet mellom atmosfære og vakum. :)
<jo-erlend> men jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor det ikke skulle funke sånn. Såvidt jeg forstår, er det ingen forskjell mellom gass og væske, bortsett fra vekt og det fungerer sånn med flasker på overflaten. Du kan ikke dra en korket og tom flaske ned til bunnen av havet uten at den imploderer, men hvis du kaster den _på_ havet, så bare flyter den.
<Malin> mulig mulig, jeg aner ikke :)
<jo-erlend> ikke jeg heller. Ikke den fjerneste anelse. Det hadde vært sinnsykt store fordeler hvis det funka, så jeg regner med at et smartere menneske enn jeg har forkastet idéen. Skulle gjerne ha forstått hvorfor da. :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, ut og spille biljard, tenker jeg. _Den_ fysikken kan jeg.
<Malin> :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: med nano-rør eller andre typer nanoteknologi, burde det kanskje være mulig snart ;)
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-04
<jo-erlend> RoyK, alt blir mulig med karbonnanorør. I hvertfall hvis du hører på Michio Kaku. :)
<jo-erlend> Før vi passerer 2010 vil for eksempel mennesker velge å bytte ut blod med et kjemikalie som gjør samme jobben, men som ikke har alle ulempene. Skjønner ikke hvordan jeg gikk glipp av noe sånt. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har egentlig veldig stor forståelse for hvorfor så mange mister troen på vitenskap. Nesten alt som publiseres offentlig er jo bare svada. Og det er ingen som forklarer _hvorfor_ "vi nå vet at". Jeg mener... Mythbusters er sannsynligvis den mest seriøse serien på markedet når det gjelder vitenskap. Og det er humor. Det sier endel.
<Malin> ja
<jo-erlend> Discovery, National Geographic og History Channel er jo helt avsindige. Og det skal liksom være de seriøse. Men sånn er det jo overalt. Du kan ikke tro på et ord av hva som skrives av Dagens IT, som drives av Dagens Næringsliv. Digi er jo bare pissprat. Aftenposten er blinklys-seriøs. Jeg synes det er skikkelig vanskelig å finne medier som er seriøse.
<Malin> ja, det er mye tabloide overskrifter og halvgode artikler, etc
<Malin> bare den serien med han som skal bruke et os i 1mnd, nå bruker han vel ubuntu
<jo-erlend> i beste fall. I verste fall publiserer de ting som andre har skrevet om og som de derfor regner med må være sanne.
<Malin> syntes den artikkelserien er interessant, men syntes det er en del feil og merkelige ting og løsninger han valgte når han skulle teste inux i 1mnd
<Malin> ja, det skjer stadig det, i alle medier, noen ganger helt uten å tenke over pressens vær varsomplakat osv
<jo-erlend> VG skrev for eksempel en artikkel som jeg personlig ikke _kan_ tro på. En time etter at VG publiserte sin artikkel om at Stabæks styre hadde vedtatt flytting til Nadderud, skrev Stabak.no at styret på ingen måte hadde kommet til noen sånn konklusjon. Det var gjetning, publisert som fakta. Det er VG. Norges mest solgte avis.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet at noen engang har skrevet eller sagt noe som likner på: «Det er mulig at pressen vet hva de skriver om, men om alt jeg vet noe om, skriver de bare tull». Jeg skulle gjerne ha likt å vite hvem det var, for det er skikkelig sant. Det høres Twain-aktig ut, men jeg tviler på at det var han.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: sist jeg sjekket hadde vi passert 2010 med god margin. og hva er blinklys-seriøsitet?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, mhm. Det var hans påstand og jeg har ikke hørt noe om at det er tilfelle. Men han fortalte ikke at det var spekulasjon. Han presenterte det med sin sedvanlige autoritet som professor. Sånn blir det. I 2010 _vil_ folk ha byttet ut blod med kjemikalier. Blinklys-seriøsitet er når du i det ene øyeblikket er tabloid og bare kjører underholdning og i det andre øyeblikket prøver å fremstå som en seriøs avis som sjekker
<jo-erlend> fakta.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke at jeg ville ha anbefalt ett norsk medie jeg vet om til noen jeg kjenner personlig. Og det sier i det minste noe, for jeg har jobbet for en hel del av dem.
<jo-erlend> vis meg ett medie som viser frem en ekspert som sier at han ikke vet? For meg er selve fundamentet av all vitenskap nettopp det at man ikke vet. Men mediene finner alltid en som er helt sikker. Bombesikker. SÃ¥ finner de en annen idiot som er like bombesikker, men uenig.
<lowsmoke> wow, der er fullt kaos på #ubuntu
<lowsmoke> det er ikke lett for folk å få hjelp der
<lowsmoke> 3 og 4 stk samtidig spør om forskjellige ting, og når de ikke får svar, så spammer de.
<lowsmoke> Kaos
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ahem... om du leser publikasjoner eller omtale om slike på f.eks. forskning.no, så står det rimelig mye bra der - om du mener mythbusters er bedre, vitner det om mangel på det meste av innsikt i hva forskning går ut på :þ
<RoyK> men igjen - at noen forsker på et tema og publiserer om det, betyr nettopp dét - at det forskes på det, og at det dermed ikke er ferdig...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jada, forskning.no har vært alright. Nature er naturligvis veldig fin. Jeg mente heller mer generelle medier som typisk når frem til et mye større publikum.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: generelle medier publiserer ikke vitenskapelige publikasjoner...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, men de skriver om vitenskap. Men for å være litt mer on-topic, sjekk den artikkelen her: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/vlc-nightly-builds-bring-tweaked-look-new-features/
<jo-erlend> sånne ingresser er det som irriterer meg. Det der er ikke verdens mest seriøse medium, men det der blir mer og mer vanlig.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: den artikkelen der handler ikke akkurat om vitenskap :þ
<jo-erlend> neida, men prinsippet er det samme. Jeg satt bare og leste den akkurat nå. :)
<RoyK> nei, prinsippet er *ikke* det samme
<RoyK> skriver man en artikkel for underholdningens skyld eller for å snakke om ny farge på statusstripa til et program, så har det lite med viten å gjøre
<RoyK> du an ikke forvente at VG skriver gravejournalistikk eller vitenskapelig etterprøvbare artikler
<jo-erlend> neida. Men jeg kan forvente at de synliggjør forskjellen mellom hva som er bevist, hva som er antatt og hva som er spekulasjon.
<jo-erlend> hvis de ikke har gravd nok til å vite forskjellen selv, så bør de ikke skrive om det heller.
<RoyK> du kan ikke forvente at tabloidaviser og ditto blogger og sånt synliggjør noen ting som helst
<RoyK> du kan knapt forvente at de leser gjennom kildene sine
<jo-erlend> det er liksom meningen at det skal være en forskjell mellom ansvarlige redaksjoner og tilfeldige bloggere.
<RoyK> og fra hvilken verden kommer den vitsen?
<RoyK> se fox news, les VG, the sun, osv osv
<RoyK> så forstår du fort at det glansbildet ikke er liv laga
<Kagee> huff. fox news...
<jo-erlend> nei og det er veldig synd, for vi trenger en ansvarlig presse mer enn noen gang.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nei, vi trenger ikke mer ansvarlig presse, vi trenger flere og flere meninger - det er det nettet handler om
<jo-erlend> ja, men det hadde vært greit å blande litte grann uomtvistelig fakta inn i bildet og ikke bare ha meninger.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det har aldri vært og kommer aldri til å bli en objektiv belysning av nyheter fra et enkelt ståsted, og uansett hvordan du snur og vender på det, så er alle mediehus, alle bloggere, private, offentlige osv, alle på forskjellige ståsted
<RoyK> jo-erlend: det finnes ikke fakta, bare meninger om fakta
<jo-erlend> RoyK, drivhuseffekten er bare en mening, for eksempel?
<jo-erlend> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klimaskepsis :)
<geirha> Jeg stoler kun på Fox news og ONN.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> det finnes en norsk en også... Hva heter den igjen? Totalt spinnvill.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: du misforstår - det jeg prøver å si, er at det finnes ikke objektive sannheter, bare oppfatning av dem. jeg er for eksempel enig med mye av det som skrives om at klimaendringene vi ser, etter all sannsynlighet er menneskeskapte, men det finnes mange som ikke ser det som en sannhet, noen til og med av vitenskapelige grunner
<RoyK> og da har jeg utelatt folk som sier ting som "co2 utgjør bare 0,04% av atmosfæren og kan umulig ha noe med klimaet å gjøre" (og tilsvarende vas)
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Men det er en sannhet at visse eksperimenter utføres og at de utføres på en måte som utelukker tukling. Det er ikke en mening. Det er fakta.
<RoyK> ja. men. det finnes ALLTID meninger om variabler rundt slike "fakta", noe som gjør at INGENTING egentlig er "fakta", bare antydninger om hvordan ting kan være, sterke eller svake...
<jo-erlend> jo, det er fremdeles fakta _at_ eksperimentene er utført og at de konkluderte med det de konkluderte med. Hvorvidt du er enig i konklusjonene, er noe annet. Det er det som er poenget.
<RoyK> ja, men du skjønner vel hva jeg mener?
<RoyK> det hjelper ikke om du gjør aldri så mange eksperimenter om du konkluderer med noe utfra feil premisser
<RoyK> første regel i argumentasjonsteknikk: Kjenn din motstander
<jo-erlend> jada. Du og? :(
<jo-erlend> :)
 * RoyK tørrtrente som tenåring med å utgi seg som Fpu-gutt og krangle politikk
<jo-erlend> heh... Jeg føler ikke at vi diskuterer nå, egentlig. Du prøver å være litt vanskelig, men det gjør ingenting. :)
<RoyK> egentlig prøver jeg ikke å være vanskelig i det hele tatt
<RoyK> jeg prøver bare å si at det ikke finnes uomtvistelig fakta
<RoyK> og bare med det utgangspunktet kan du vinne vanskelige debatter
<jo-erlend> jo, det gjør det. Det er nettopp det det gjør.
<RoyK> nei... for det aller meste her på og rundt og inni denne kloden, så finnes det ikke uomtvistelige bevis
<jo-erlend> fakta og bevis er forskjellige ting. Det er for eksempel et faktum at gravitasjonen får ting til å oppføre seg på en viss måte her på planeten. Det er uomtvistelig. Hvordan det funker og hvorfor det er sånn, er noe helt annet.
<jo-erlend> hehe, en litt uheldig formulering der, men du skjønte hva jeg mente. :)
<RoyK> gravitasjon er vel heller ikke noe som folk krangler så mye om
<RoyK> men prøv å få en klimaskeptiker til å innse bare enkle ting som hvordan drivhuseffekten fungerer
<jo-erlend> jo, det er det. Mange som mener at gravitasjonen ikke er en tiltrekkende, men en frastøtende kraft. Effekten ville nok antakelig være veldig lik, så det er ikke innlysende at den er tiltrekkende. Det er derfor jeg gjerne skulle ha sett litt mer dekning av _hvordan_ "vitenskapen vet" og ikke bare at den gjør det.
 * RoyK lurer på om jo-erlend har et noe spesielt forhold til mengden "mange"
<jo-erlend> i dette tilfellet er mange flere enn null.
<RoyK> atte...
<RoyK> at "mange" == "> 0" er språklig totalt på trynet
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<RoyK> "noen" eller "visse" eller "enkelte" er gode mengder som er ">0 men ikke så mye"
<jo-erlend> hehe, det var interessant. Kan du forklare mer? :)
<RoyK> http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/7/7b/Grammar_nazi_logo.png
<RoyK> "mange liker sjokolade, noen vil helst ha den med mer kakao, visse liker den best lys, mens enkelte ikke liker sjokoladesmaken i det hele tatt"
<jo-erlend> mye er mer enn lite, altså?
<RoyK> eh, ja, det er vel ganske innlysende?
 * RoyK går tilbake til kopteret sitt
<jo-erlend> ja, det var du som sa at det ikke fantes uomtvistelig fakta. :)
<jo-erlend> men der var vel svadakvoten brukt opp ja. ;)
 * RoyK har brukt søndagen på å sette opp MPI på noen bokser....
 * Kagee har brukt søndagen på å fikse internett && wlan hos familien
<jo-erlend> heh, apropos søndag. Er det ikke litt spesielt at vi har søndagslukking i Norge av religiøse hensyn, bortsett fra i jula når religionen skal feires? Nå er det jo søndagsåpent overalt. :)
<Angawar> Hey, har to stk 22" skjermer her jeg ikke bruker, er det mye bugs om jeg prøver å kjøre på 3 skjermer (1x24", 2x22") med 2 stk nvidia 9800GT?
<Angawar> Bruker Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jo-erlend> Angawar, njei, jeg vil ikke si det. Jeg bruker to skjermer. Funker fint. Det er ikke helt optimalisert for flere skjermer enda. Du må for eksempel gjøre ganske mye på den ene av skjermene. Bortsett fra det, funker det helt fint.
<Malin> åj
<jo-erlend> flerskjermstøtte er et av primæroppgavene før 12.04.
<Malin> åja, trodde du skulle gi de bort?
<jo-erlend> Malin, noe for deg. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-cities-scope-adds-windspeed-fahrenheit-data-to-dash/
<Malin> forj eg tenkte at hm....  kanskje jeg burde fått meg noen flere
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin> nice
<Malin> det er litt beoynd my knowledge at the moment, men jeg har skrevet *.place fila også
<Malin> er ve en deamond man må skrive også
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<Angawar> Okai, for sist jeg forsøkte med 3 skjermer i en nyere utgave, hadde jeg to stk i twinview, og fikk ikke vinduskant eller skrevet noe i de programmene jeg hadde opp på den siste skjermen
<Berge> jo-erlend: (To og tre og n skjermer funker fint i gnome 2!)
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg har ikke tenkt å si at det ikke finnes bugs i noen skjermkort. :)
<Berge> Med randr, i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> Berge, funker fint i Gnome 3 også. :)
<Berge> nvidia-driverne er vel litt tamme på den fronten.
<Berge> jo-erlend: «Angawar, njei, jeg vil ikke si det. Jeg bruker to skjermer. Funker fint. Det er ikke  helt optimalisert for flere skjermer enda. Du må for eksempel gjøre ganske mye på den  ene av skjermene. Bortsett fra det, funker det helt fint.
<Berge> »
<jo-erlend> det er ingen store endringer på det området i Gnome 3 i det hele tatt.
<Berge> Hva er dte sa som ikke fungerer?
<Angawar> Spør du meg?
<jo-erlend> alt fungerer hos meg. Compiz er litt trøblete. Men selve shellet har fokusert på én skjerm.
<jo-erlend> med andre ord; hvis du kjører med gnome panel is gnome 2 og gnome 3, så vil du ikke merke noen forskjell på vindusbehandling i det hele tatt. Det er helt identisk.
<Berge> Angawar: Nei, jo-erlend.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Dette høres modent ut! (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er veldig modent. Det har vært utviklet siden 1997 :)
<Angawar> men fungerer fremdeles ikke?
<Angawar> hehe
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvor lang tid utviklingen har tatt er ikke nødvendigvis et mål på modenhet (-:
<jo-erlend> joda, fungerer perfekt.
<Berge> Angawar: jo-erlend og jeg har en feide om de seneste tiders utvikling av GNOME.
<Angawar> Berge: Jeg skjønner, hehe. Men det er ingen mulighet for å benytte 3 skjermer med to skjermkort uten bugs?
<jo-erlend> det folk klager på, er de nye shellene Unity og Gnome Shell. De er optimalisert for bruk med én skjerm, så du har dash, launcher, etc på den ene skjermen.
<Berge> Angawar: Det er det sikkert, men jeg har aldri gjort det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Og dette er altså modent? (-:
<jo-erlend> Angawar, prøv med et annet shell. Gnome Panel fungerer veldig fint med flere skjermer, for eksempel. Xfce4-panel også. Unity har som sagt fullt fokus på dette de nærmeste månedene, så det vil komme seg betraktelig.
<Berge> Angawar: Dvs, X støtter i seg selv ørten skjermer over ørten skjermkort, men i disse moderne dager skal folk ha så mye rart som ikke virker. Så som aksellerering. (-:
<Berge> jo-erlend: Gnome Panel fungerer knapt med én skjerm, egentlig.
<jo-erlend> Berge, disse tingene har ikke egentlig så veldig mye med Gnome 3 å gjøre.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg er ikke så interessert i de finere linjene mellom hvilket program som gjør hva, egentlig.
<Berge> Jeg vil bare ha et fungerende skrivebord.
<jo-erlend> Unity har de samme problemene hvis du bruker det med Gnome 2.
<Berge> Et ikke urimelig krav, tør jeg påstå.
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i det, men som sagt.. Gnome Panel er det samme programmet som vi har brukt i ti år. Det har ikke blitt noe dårligere.
<Berge> Angawar: Det er mulig nvidias ufrie drivere kan ha én X over flere skjermkort. Prøv?
<Malin> ja, det er jo på tide å få noe nytt nå, og jeg har aldri likt gnome-panel, spesielt ikke med snarveiene på toppen :S det ser ikke pent ut
<Berge> jo-erlend: Bortsett fra at man må må holde inne rare modifiers for å høyreklikke og flytte ting? (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, før måtte du høyreklikke, få opp en meny, klikke på "lås", så mellomklikke og dra, før du høyreklikket for å få opp menyen, så velge lås igjen. Nå holder du alt-knappen nede og drar. Den låser automatisk. Det er annerledes, men det er fint når du blir vant til det og skjønner hvorfor det er sånn.
<Angawar> Berge: Jeg tar og prøver, også tester litt. Kjører gnome 2.3 da
<jo-erlend> Angawar, hehe, Gnome 2.3 og Gnome 2.30 er _meget_ forskjellige ting. :)
<jo-erlend> Gnome 2.3 er fra 2002 eller noe sånt. :)
<Angawar> Berge: gnome 2.30.2 :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vel, ja, dette er altså ikke «det samme programmet som vi har brukt i ti år». Dessuten er den svart og mangler en del visuelle indikasjoner.
<Berge> Og jeg savner mulighet for å slå av blåtann /-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, joda. Det er det samme programmet. Det er ingen vesentlig endring, bortsett fra at du slipper det sinnsyke klikke-helvetet. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: huh?
<Berge> Det har endret funksjonalitet fra noe som er etablert som standard UI-oppførsel til noe som ikke er det?
<Berge> Og bryter med den visuelle profilen.
<jo-erlend> Berge, vel... Det er egentlig det samme. De har bare endret på måten du låser og låser opp applets på. Du klikker på alt i stedenfor å måtte klikke deg gjennom menyer hele tiden.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du motsier deg selv.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<Berge> Det er _ikke_ det samme når det har endret oppførsel.
<Berge> Og, vel, at jeg ikke kan høyreklikke på panelet for å legge til elementer er kontraintuitivt.
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i at de kunne lagt det til som et alternativ uten å fjerne den gamle måten å gjøre det på, men jeg kan ikke begripe hvorfor noen skulle ønske å gjøre det på gamlemåten.
<Berge> Høyreklikking er etablert UI for gjør-kontekstavhengige-operasjoner i ca. alle skrivebordsmiljøer.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hvorfor det skulle være intuitivt at du høyreklikker for å legge til. Kan du forklare det? Virker bare som en vane, såvidt jeg kan forstå.
<Berge> 17:32:08 < Berge> Høyreklikking er etablert UI for gjør-kontekstavhengige-operasjoner i ca. alle skrivebordsmiljøer.
<Berge> Nå gjør høyreklikking ingenting i stedet.
<Berge> Du høyreklikker på en fil for å bringe opp egenskaper for den, f.eks. Eller høyreklikker på skrivebordet for å endre innstillinger for det.
<Berge> (Sistnevnte virker heller ikke i gnome 3 med gome panel 2, eller hva nå dette egentlig er.)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Som sagt... Jeg regner med at de fjernet det fordi den nye måten å gjøre det på er så mye bedre. De kunne gjerne ha beholdt den, bare for å gjøre overgangen enklere.
<Berge> Dette er liksom 20 år gamle UI-idéer.
<Berge> Hva er bedre?
<Berge> Jeg ser ingen forbedring i at jeg må holde inne alt for å få frem menyen jeg før fikk uten å holde inn ealt.
<jo-erlend> det er bedre å kunne klikke og dra uten å måtte herje med å låse opp og igjen hver enkelt applet hele tiden.
<Berge> Låsing har da overhodet ingenting med det å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> jo. Det er det problemet det løser.
<Berge> Jeg kan uansett ikke huske å ha låst et element noen gang, men det er nå så.
<Berge> …what
<Berge> Nå sykler du enda mer enn vanlig, altså.
<jo-erlend> nei. Jeg prøver å være totalt konkret. Hvis jeg hadde Gnome 2 her, så skulle jeg ha vist deg.
<Berge> Jeg har dette panelet. Jeg vil legge til… si en CPU-frekvens-måler.
<Berge> Da høyreklikker jeg på panelet, velger «Legg til…» og finner elementet i listen
<Berge> Bortsett fra at jeg altså ikke kan høyreklikke lenger, for da skjer det ingenting.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er meningen at det skal være alt+høyreklikk. Det er en bug der som gjør at du må trykke super+alt+høyreklikk.
<Berge> Jeg må holde inne alt. Da skjer det jeg forventer.
<Berge> Hvorfor i Herrens navn skal jeg måtte holde inne alt?
<Berge> Jeg må ikke trykke super-alt-høyre, for øvrig.
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Da er det kanskje fikset nå. Det er bra. Det var litt forvirrende.
<Berge> Nei, det forvirrende er hvorfor helt fin oppførsel som passer med urgamle og veletablerte UI-retningslinjer plutselig brekker.
<jo-erlend> ja, som jeg har sagt to ganger før, så synes jeg at de gjerne kunne ha beholdt den gamle måten å gjøre det på i tillegg til de nye. Men jeg foretrekker helt klart de nye.
<Berge> Hvorfor?
<jo-erlend> Microsoft og RedHat har skrevet mye om hvorfor det der er så ødelagt, så det gidder jeg ikke å gå inn på. Du finner det lett.
<Berge> Hva er galt med den gamle?
<Berge> ok?
<Berge> Hva skal jeg søke etter?
<jo-erlend> systray horror eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> mener at CanDe har noen gode referanser på sidene sine. Jeg kan se etter.
<Berge> Vi snakker ikke om systray, men ja, gjør det.
<Berge> Jeg finner ingenting relevant for systray horror.
<Angawar> Der fungerte 2 skjermer
<Berge> Ja, det er jo en klassiker.
<Angawar> :D
<jo-erlend> Berge, det var visst ikke så lett som jeg trodde. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, jeg gjorde altså et forsøk.
<jo-erlend> finner det ikke igjen. Jeg spurte i ayatana. Kanskje det er noen der som husker hvor de befinner seg.
<Berge> Om dette er så obskurt at du ikke finner det, er det kanskje et tegn, altså.
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er bare veldig gamle nyheter.
<Berge> Ikke for meg, tydeligvis.
<Angawar> Den window docking effekten som også windows 7 har, hva heter det egentlig?
<jo-erlend> Angawar, kan du være mer konkret?
<Angawar> Når man drar et vindu opp mot topp kanten av skjermen, så makseimeres vinduet..
<Angawar> maksimeres*
<Berge> Det heter «slitsomt». (-:
<jo-erlend> mhm. Sånn er det i Ubuntu også.
<jo-erlend> Berge, totalt uenig i det. Kjempefint. :)
<Angawar> Hva heter det? kan jeg installere det?
<Berge> Man dobbeltklikker da på tittellinjen til vinduet for å maksimere det
<jo-erlend> Angawar, det er sånn som standard i Ubuntu.
<Angawar> Men jeg har ikke det her i Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jo-erlend> Berge, det funker det også. Men når jeg har et maksimert vindu på den ene skjermen som jeg skal flytte og maksimere på den andre, så er det ber behagelig å bare klikke og dra.
<jo-erlend> Angawar, ah. Stemmer. Jeg skal se etter.
<Berge> Nå er rett nok alt-klikke og alt-midtklikke alt (*ba-dum-pysj*) jeg trenger for å flytte vinduer.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er så sjeldent jeg maksimerer vinduer.
<jo-erlend> Angawar, men det er en funksjon til Compiz og jeg tror at den var tilgjengelig som standard i 10.04 også, men ikke i bruk som standard.
<jo-erlend> Angawar, installer pakken compizconfig-settings-manager. Se om du har en plugin som heter Grid. Det er den som står for de funksjonene.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke brukt det der før, men jeg tror det har vært tilgjengelig i noen år.
<Angawar> hm oki
<jo-erlend> Angawar, fint hvis du bekrefter eller avkrefter at den finnes i 10.04 :)
<RoyK> foratte - er det ikke flerskjermstøtte i oneiric?
<jo-erlend> joda.
<RoyK> 17:10 < jo-erlend> flerskjermstøtte er et av primæroppgavene før 12.04.
<jo-erlend> ting kan alltid bli bedre. Nå er for eksempel launcheren på venstre side av venstre skjerm. Det fungerer dårlig når du har to rader á tre skjermer, for eksempel. Spread view og scale virker tilsynelatende bare på én skjerm av gangen. Det er ikke noe problematisk, men det ville være bedre hvis alt var tilgjengelig på alle skjermer og sånt som scale og spread ble fordelt ut over skjermene.
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvor mange som faktisk har 3x2 skjermer
<jo-erlend> hvis det fungerer like godt på én skjerm som på seks -- eller motsatt -- så holder det for de fleste.
<Kagee> RoyK: vel, jeg har 3x1. det funka veldig dårlig før
<Kagee> men så gikk man over til npe uten unity, og alt var fryd og gammen :)
<jo-erlend> ja, det er altså Unity jeg snakker om, som sagt. Gnome Panel og Xfce4-panel fungerer fint med flere skjermer.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hva er npe?
<jo-erlend> norsk pasientskadeerstatning? Non-paternity event? :)
<Kagee> s/npe/noe/g; s/no/Kubuntu/g;
<Berge> Kagee: npe?
<Berge> ah
<Kagee> Berge: Kubuntu. Ingen Unity.
<Kagee> Men jeg er fortsatt redd for å oppgradere til 11.10
<lowsmoke> go kveld
<lowsmoke> hva er det beste programet for å skrive C kode?
<lowsmoke> tenker på sånn IDE
<lowsmoke> gjerne med compiler og debugger, vis det finnes?
<lowsmoke> eller så lurte jeg på om det var vanskli å sette opp "Wine" ? -For jeg vet om en bra windows IDE sak.
 * RoyK bruker vim
<RoyK> men lowsmoke stakk visst...
<Angawar> "chmod a+rwx myfile" spørsmål: alle nivåene over filen myfile vil få read write og execute rettigheter?
<Berge> Nei.
<jo-erlend> da må du ha -R på den, for å gjøre det rekursivt.
<Angawar> Berge: Nøyaktig hva gjør den kommandoen jeg skrev over her?
<Angawar> Okai
<jo-erlend> alle brukere kan lese, skrive eller kjøre filen myfile.
<jo-erlend> hvis myfile er en mappe, så betyr det at brukere kan åpne mappen, men fremdeles ikke lese innholdet med mindre de har r, som du har i dette tilfellet.
<Angawar> Okai, mange takk, hehe var egentlig ikke jeg som lurte, men da lærte jeg også noe :)
<jo-erlend> :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-26
<RoyK> dag
<Mathias> stein
<Drupal_> mening
<Drupal_> implisitt
<RoyK> Drupal_: bruker du drupal?
<Mathias> Drupal er en myr
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> men må ha... mediamosa er laget for å forenkle mediastrømming og -administrasjon, og det bruker drupal 7
<blaamann_work> RoyK: Videogruppa hos oss er interessert i Mediamosa.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> jeg har fått satt den opp, det var noe kløn med ffmpeg og sånt, men det gikk til slutt - så fikk jeg migrert den inn i AD (som får brukere far Feide), så mangler det bare å finne ut hvordan jeg kan skreddersy tilgangskontroll bedre
<RoyK> blaamann_work: HiB_
<RoyK> ?
<blaamann_work> RoyK: HiB ja
<blaamann_work> Bergen
<blaamann_work> bbl
<RoyK> HiOA her...
<RoyK> uninett har visst ei multimediamailingliste
<Drupal_> RoyK: Tenker du på cms'et? Nei-
<RoyK> tenkte på CMS-en, ja...
<RoyK> siden du tilfeldigvis har samme navn som den :P
<Drupal_> Har installert awesome wm, men får ikke nye lyd
<malin> så ikke så awesomet?
<Drupal_> malin: nei, men har satt opp noe, mangler lyd :P
<Drupal_> Men jo, det er ganske awesome med tiling
 * RoyK har kopi av en disk liggende, og den tar liksom 160GB, så tenkte å gzippe den ... ttt
<Drupal_> Har installert alsamixer
<malin> Drupal_: men er vel ikke  så awesomet uten yd? :p :)
<winb> noen som kan forklare hva som skjedde på #Ubuntu ? Jeg ble "kastet ut" og fikk beskjed om å registrere meg for å kunne joine
<WASD> winb: prova att identifiera dig hos NickServ
<winb> WASD: Eneste jeg trengte å gjøre var å joine på nytt
<WASD> Kanske för att du bytte namn
<winb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<winb> When you try to join #ubuntu, you might find yourself in the channel #ubuntu-unregged instead. This is because users who are not registered to freenode are redirected there, during times of high spam influx.
<Drupal_> Lyd <3
<blaamann> RoyK: Går dere får Mediamosa eller er det bare en test/pilot? Vet at UiO og UiB mekker på noe sammen. Trur nesten det var en tilpasning av Mediamosa.
<RoyK> jeg har snakka litt med en Håvard Hvassing, som inntil nylig jobba med implementasjonen av mediamosa hos uio. Han har imidlertid slutta, men etter hva jeg kan forstå, jobber uio fremdeles med mediamosa
<RoyK> for vår del går vi for mediamosa for lagrede opptak
<blaamann> ok
<RoyK> hadde vært fint å få til adaptiv strømming også, men spørs om det er så lett med den modellen mm bruker i dag
<RoyK> ffmpeg kan jo transkode til adaptiv, men da trengs det en klient i html5 eller flash eller noe
<blaamann> Adaptiv som i å tilpasse seg dynamisk båndbredden hos klienten?
<RoyK> ja, man transkoder i endel forskjellige bitrater og til mindre filer, typisk 10-60 sekunder per fil
<RoyK> så kan klienten bli servert ei spilleliste med de forskjellige filene og velge basert på faktisk båndbredde
<blaamann> Ok. Interessant, men ellers bruker vel mm bare apache og en eller annen h264 modul kanskje?
<RoyK> ikke noe problem å bruke apache for adaptiv strømming
<RoyK> det er bare filer...
<RoyK> adaptiv strømming gjør også caching med varnish eller squid lettere, siden filene er mindre
<RoyK> http://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-pantos-http-live-streaming-10.txt
<RoyK> tror ikke h.264-modul vil være så interessant i den sammenhengen
<blaamann> Men i gamle dager var den modulen anbefalt for å kunne hoppe frem og tilbake i video IIRC.
<blaamann> ...trur eg
<RoyK> joda, men med adaptiv strømming og bittesmå filer som holder bare noen sekunder hver, så er vel serversidesøk ikke så nøye?
<RoyK> dessuten er jo caching rimelig viktig med større installasjoner av sånt, og da funker ikke digre filer så godt
<RoyK> uio/uninett har ei epostliste - opptak@ecampus.no - hvor dette (forhåpentligvis?) diskuteres
<blaamann> Vet at flere i U og H sektoren har ventet lenge vente på et endelig råd fra UNINETT, men virker som de tar saken i egne hender nå.
<RoyK> uninett har en løsning på trappene (les: et halvt år minimum) for sanntidsstrømming
<RoyK> tror ikke de har noe for VoD
<blaamann> Mediasite?
<RoyK> husker ikke
<blaamann> Her er noe http://www.ecampus.no/2012/01/12/mediasite/
<blaamann> "Tjenesten vil være i produksjon i tidlig 2012"
<RoyK> wowsa, tror jeg
<blaamann> Ok, vir bruker Wowza
<RoyK> vi skulle sette opp en boks (eller vm) med det, men han på mediagruppa sa vi kunne vente til uninett kom med sin løsning
<RoyK> men det varer tydeligvis før de kommer med noe for VoD
<blaamann> Her er greiene vi bruker http://www.wowza.com/pricing/ec2-streaming
<blaamann> 5 klikk og alt er på plass
<blaamann> Så sender en ec2 ip til videogruppa og så er alt klart
<blaamann> Koster vel 50-60NOK per forelesning
<RoyK> trenger jo VoD uansett, da
<RoyK> og wowza har vel ikke støtte for det
<blaamann> nope
<RoyK> vil tro de fleste vil kunne se en forelesning i etterkant
<RoyK> før eksamen, typisk
<RoyK> eller om de ikke våkna tidlig nok....
<blaamann> Ja, vi tar opp på serversiden samtidig som videogruppa har en bedre kopi.
<blaamann> Men mangler automatikk slik Mediasite gir.
<RoyK> mediamosa er jo bare drupal/php, så det bør være greit å skripte
<RoyK> litt dugnadsånd i UH-sektoren, så bør vi komme langt ;)
<blaamann> Mye styr nå med det nye høyskolebygget og hva som skal være av utstyr i alle auditorium ift automatisk opptak, VoD osv
<blaamann> Mange studiereiser til utlandet på videogruppa :-)
 * blaamann tar seg en treningtur
<RoyK> joda, tell me... var i møte med de som leverer videokonferansesystemer til HiOA på fredag - de klaga på at de ikke fikk video en vei over SIP med jabber-klienten
<jo-erlend> winb, du er litt erfaren på IRC, er du ikke? Jeg synes at hvis du oppfattet det som uforståelig, så bør du si fra på #Ubuntu-irc.
<jo-erlend> det er jo liksom meningen at folk skal kunne dette innom og hvis det er første gangen man er på irc og opplever sånt, så virker det jo ikke helt vennlig. :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-27
<IvarB> stille som i graven her ja
<geirha> Den kan bare bety én ting; alle feilene i Ubuntu er fikset
<Kagee> \o/
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> tror bug #1 fremdeles er aktiv
<IvarB> det er?
<IvarB> hehehehe
<IvarB> not for long... ser jo hvordan det går med Win8
<geirha> Blir spennende å se hvor stor migrering det blir når steam kommer til Ubuntu
<IvarB> har ikke det kommet allerede?
<IvarB> dvs. den beta-aktige versjonen hvertfall?
<Kagee> jo
<Kagee> eller kommet og kommet, den er "egentlig" bare i beta
<geirha> Men så må jo alle spillene portes også
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> de fleste Valve spillene bruker vel OpenGL, så det er vel ikke noen stor sak?
<RoyK> det tar nok litt lenger tid...
<IvarB> CS og de...
<RoyK> jeg har steam på mac-en, men får jo ikke så mange spill her uansett, sammenlikna med windows
<geirha> Ja, og morsomt at de fikk bedre ytelse med opengl på linux enn directx på windows
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> ja
<RoyK> såpass :)
<geirha> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/
<RoyK> menneh - hvorfor 32bit ubuntu?
<geirha> «We are using a 32-bit version of Linux temporarily and will run on 64-bit Linux later.»
<RoyK> joda, skjønner bare ikke hvorfor man vil bruke 32bit til noenting som helst i disse dager (med mindre man kjører på ARM eller noe...)
<RoyK> med 32GB minne, får jo PAE en rimelig tung jobb
<malin> noen som veit hvordan man kan kopiere filmer fra nrk sin nettv nå som det er blitt helt nytt der?
<RoyK> tror de har sperra for det meste der
<blaamann> malin: Prøvde meg her en dag uten å lykkes (savner den gamle strømmen en kunne dumpe til fil :-( )
<malin> ja... sukk, dette er så jalla liksom, men tja, det jeg skal se er visst kommet på piratbukta, men neppe noe god kvalitetet da fila tar 337MB
<RoyK> nrk har rimelig strenge krav på seg fra rettighetshavere - alt av programmer som kommer utenfra, er jo umulig å dele. de har lagt ut en del på torrent som de har laget selv, men også der er de begrensa til bare bilde og evt tale, musikk er det jo folk som vil ha penger for, og da får man ikke bruke sånne bandittgreier som torrent :(
<RoyK> prøver bare å si at jeg tror nrk vil dele det aller meste, men bare ikke får lov av rettighetshaverne...
<malin> ja
<blaamann> Opptak til privat bruk burde gått an for oss som har betalt lisens.
<blaamann> Jmf. videoopptak
 * blaamann går på butikken
<malin> ja
<RoyK> ja, men i dagens DRM-regime der man helst ikke skal kunne ta opp noen ting, med mindre man bruker en opptaker i dekoderen, der også opptakene slettes etter avsluttet abonnement, eller etter bestbefinnende, er ikke NRK i en spesielt sterk posisjon...
<malin> har jo en Western Digital media center her (eller veninna mi har) problemet er jo ta vi ikke får sett nrk på den. mulig det hadde gått å delt nrk-filsystem-mappa, men det virker jo ikke lengere med nye nettv-en
<malin> :)
<winb> Det er ett program som oppretter en mappe med navn iPod i hjemmefolderen min. Jeg finner ikke ut hvilket. Noen som vet ?
<winb> Jeg eier ingen ipod
<jo-erlend> malin, du _kan_ bruke gtk-recordmydesktop. Det er litt knot, men det lar seg gjøre. Kvaliteten kan også bli tilnærmet perfekt hvis du setter det opp riktig.
<jo-erlend> winb, kan det være Rhythmbox eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle ønske at det i hvertfall var mulig å sette NRKs nett-tv til å bruke svært buffer. Jeg sliter med høy latency her fra tid til annen og da blir kvaliteten ofte skikkelig elendig. Hvis jeg kunne sette til fem minutters buffer eller noe, tror jeg det problemet hadde forduftet.
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om det kanskje er en begrensning på hvor mye en flash-app kan lagre på disk?
<malin> jo-erlend: aha, det kunne jeg jo prøvd :)
<jo-erlend> det du må gjøre, er å skru på capture all frames, deaktivere on-the-fly encoding, aktivere lyd, eventuelt bruke pavucontrol til å bestemme hvor lyden kommer fra. Hvis du har et par gigabytes ekstra minne, så lønner det seg veldig å montere et tmpfs også flytte de rå datafilene derfra og til disk etterhvert som de dukker opp.
<jo-erlend> mer enn litt kronglete, men det funker veldig bra.
<jo-erlend> men du må ha nok minne til å kutte flytte over til disk før du går tom, naturligvis. Ellers er du jo like langt. Men det er ikke så veldig mye som skal til. Hvis du kan flytte 100-150MB/s til disk, så går det antakelig bra med 3-4GB.
<malin> jeg har ssd
<malin> men takk for tipset. skal teste ut dette i morgen :)
<jo-erlend> hvis du har en rask ssd på en sata3, så tror jeg du slipper å mellomlagre i ram så lenge du ikke bruker den til så mye annet.
<malin> har sata-2
<jo-erlend> det tror jeg blir snaut. Det kommer an på hva slags video det er, men du bør kunne overføre 500MB/s i perioder hvis det er mye som skjer på skjermen. Men da trenger du antakelig langt mindre buffer.
<jo-erlend> eller... Vent litt. Jeg husker feil, tror jeg. Det er ikke så mye som 500MB/s. Rundt 200 holder, tror jeg. Det er filene som er 500MB i størrelse.
<malin> ok. men 500MB er ikke voldsomt
<malin> prøvde litt og det ble sånne små firkanter
<malin> men tror jeg må prøve ut dette mer if .eks. morgen
<jo-erlend> jeg kan se om jeg har tatt vare på konfig.
<malin> ok :)
<jo-erlend> under Performance har jeg 30fps, Encode On The Fly: false, Zero Compression: true, Quick Subsampling: false, Full Shots at every frame: true. SÃ¥ har jeg lagt til mitt tmpfs som Working directory under Files, men det trenger kanskje ikke du.
<jo-erlend> det burde gi et ganske perfekt resultat.
<winb> samme problem med nrk
<malin> ok. takk. skal teste det der jeg :)
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde det der da jeg skulle ta noen screencasts tidligere i år. Ville stressteste litt for å være sikker på at det kom til å funke bra uansett hva jeg gjorde, så da brukte jeg hd-video som verstefallseksempel.
<malin> :)
<RoyK> crashplan suger ganske heftig
<RoyK> en knapp megabit i opplastingshastighet er ikke akkuart gø
<RoyK> y
<malin> nei. finnes det noe annet man kan bruke i stedet?
<RoyK> har prøvd å lete
<RoyK> har ikke funnet noe
<RoyK> du har backblaze, men de har ikke noen klient for linux
<RoyK> og ymse andre som tar masse penger for lagringsplass
<malin> så man må kompromere med dårlig opplastspeed for å få noe som virker, mens andre er dyre, eller har ikke støtte for linux
<RoyK> har sendt en haug med eposter til supporten til crashplan
<RoyK> virker som om de sliter
<malin> ok
<RoyK> håper bare det ikke er båndbredda de har, for da kan det ta litt tid...
<RoyK> de har jo bare et datasenter i usa - ikke noe i europa
<jo-erlend> heh, er det noe lurt å ha backup i Amerika nå? Det er jo 21. Desember snart! ;)
<RoyK> remember remember the fifth of november ;)
<malin> så hvordan får jeg ut backupen når jorda går under likevel?
<RoyK> malin: da må du grave den ned med gamle disketter, tror jeg
<RoyK> det eneste som tåler tid, er tape
<RoyK> og selv ikke det tåler mer enn 10 år eller noe
<winb> Det er mange som opplever at Ubuntu kjører treigt med Unity ?
<winb> Jeg er en av dem
<winb> NÃ¥r kom Unity inn offisielt i  Ubuntu ?
<winb> I hvilken versjon ?
<Mathias> morgrn
<Mathias> er det ikke 10.04 ellernoe?
<Mathias> men så har jo jeg hukommelsen til et gulvteppe
<geirha> malin: hammer og meisel og ei ganske stor grotte ... burde holde mer enn 10 år i alle fall
<Drupal_> Ubuntu server 12.04 finner ikke wlan nic, normalt?
<Drupal_> Testet med ubuntu 12.04 desktop version, der fant den kortet
<geirha> Drupal_: Hvilken kommando bruker du for å sjekke?
<Drupal_> bare vanlige ifconfig, finner bare lo
<geirha> Da ville jeg sett etter en pakke med ekstra moduler for server-kjernen
<Mathias> prøv iwconfig
<Drupal_> Mathias: Er inne på det sporet, men aldri brukt det før
<Drupal_> Ser ut som den ligger der ved iwconfig
<geirha> Ah, ja, du kjørte ifconfig, ikke ifconfig -a
<Drupal_> geirha: takker xD det burde jeg ha gjort
<geirha> Du konfigurerer det i /etc/network/interfaces
<Mathias> iwconfig ftw :p
<geirha> man interfaces forklarer formatet
<Drupal_> 'ifconfig wlan0 up' hmm rart
<geirha> det er ikke nok
<Drupal_> kk
<Drupal_> Ok, får se på det imorgen, må opp 6 xP
<geirha> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<geirha> viser trådløsnettene innen rekkevidde
<Drupal_> ah! <3
<Drupal_> iwlist er en annen kommando, doh...
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-28
<RoyK> hej
<Drupal_> Ubuntu server 12.04 finner ikke wlan nic, normalt?
<Mathias> Drupal_: iwconfig?
<Drupal_> wops, feilsendt
<Drupal_> up-key + enter = farlig :)
<Mathias> wops, den skulle til /dev/null
<Drupal_> hehe
<Mathias> lukter død og windows her inne
<Drupal_> av meg? :O
<Mathias> nei
<Drupal_> bra :P
<Mathias> tror en eller annen i klassen har pissa i ovnen ellernoe
<Drupal_> hehe
<Drupal_> huffda
<Mathias> jeg går barnehage vet du
<Mathias> s/barnehage/tip/
<Drupal_> Mathias: Vet du om en billig vps som ikke krever id/pass ? :P
<Drupal_> hehe, tip ja..
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> multihost / host1
<Mathias> host1 tar paypal
<Drupal_> Hvor billige er de? sånn ca, har ikke verdens beste linje her nå, mobilnettet
<Mathias> host1 har elastiske vpser, multihost har vanlige :P
<Mathias> ca. 150 er minsteprisen på de elastiske og 250 på multihost sine
<Drupal_> elsatiske betyr? :P
<Drupal_> elastiske
<Mathias> du kan endre sepcs på de som du vil og du betaler for faktisk forbruk
<Drupal_> Sitter på toget også!
<Mathias> enda mer synd :s
<Drupal_> åja, men er greit med en fast pris
<Mathias> jævlig internett er drit
<Drupal_> hehe, japp :P
<Mathias> har det selv etter skolen
<Mathias> en ting som er fint å vite hvis du trenger å sette opp mange rdns-pekere, på host1 må du sende inn ticket for det, på multihost kan du gjøre det selv
<Mathias> host1 har faktisk også vanlige vps (er litt rotete i hodet :P )
<Mathias> brb
<Drupal_> oki, er ikke så kravstor på vps, skal kun brukes ti irc og litt ymse tenker jeg
<Drupal_> ok, er under opplæring, så får teste litt først :P
<Drupal_> hehe
<Mathias> back
<Mathias> ahh
<Drupal_> enstastajonen kommet, snakkes :)
<Mathias> bruker den hos multihost til irc og "freeshell"
<Drupal_> Mathias: Fikk tips på en vps (normal antar jeg) med god oppetid til 58kr/mnd
<Drupal_> Skal se om jeg finner navnet, de var tyske, men de krevde pass eller id
<Drupal_> http://www.hetzner.de/en/
<Mathias> http://oddstr13.openshell.no/paste/dWxzYjBvZm5rag :-P
<geirha> opens hell dått no ... høres skummelt ut
<Mathias> hahahahahaha
<jo-erlend> heh.. Og slagordet er "spawning daemons since 666"?
<jo-erlend> eller kanskje mer sannsynlig, sjette juni 2006 :)
<Drupal_> Hva har han gjort nå da... :P
<jo-erlend> siden Peer er sinna, mener du? :)
 * jo-erlend hadde en lærer som het Per og som nappa ut uplinken når elevene ikke gjorde som de skulle. :)
<Drupal_> nei, tenkte på Oddstr13 :P
<jo-erlend> ah, heh.
<Drupal_> Hvorfor er han ikke på denne channelen? :P
<Drupal_> Trodde han brukte ubuntu, men nope
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-29
<Mathias> han deler en annen kanal med meg, syntes bare paste-siden hans er lightweight, derfor jeg bruker den :P
<RoyK> mrgn
<geirha> oe
<IvarB> o/
<Mathias> da har jeg tatt på meg et fint oppdraf
<Mathias> g*
<IvarB> jaså
<Mathias> skrive minecraft-server-guide for et utall distroer :P
<geirha> Er ikke det bare en zip-fil man pakker ut og kjører en jar-fil? Er vel samme prosedyre over hele fjøla det?
<Mathias> ikke egentlig
<Mathias> og er en del som burde gjøres hvis man skal ha noe brukbart :P
<jo-erlend__> geirha, det der hørtes veldig Windows ut, synes jeg. :)
<jo-erlend__> programmer bør jo ha en .desktop-fil så det kommer inn i passende menyer sammen med andre programmer og sånt. Å rote rundt i en filhåndterer for å kunne kjøre programmer, er så nittitalls :>
<Mathias> server det skal på :P
<Mathias> og skal lage et skript hvis man skal ha det på desktop
<jo-erlend__> jeg har aldri spilt minecraft, men sånne spillservere kjøres jo ofte på desktoper?
<Mathias> mja
<geirha> jo-erlend__: s/Windows/Java/
<jo-erlend__> geirha, jada, men jeg ville jo forvente at jeg kunne kjøre et program fra dash enten det er skrevet i Java eller Python.
<geirha> Ja, er jo bare å lage en deb-pakke det, men sist jeg sjekket var det ikke noe deb-pakke av minecraft
<jo-erlend__> kanskje det er det som er målet?
<geirha> Faktisk ikke zip-fil heller. Kun ei jar fil
<jo-erlend__> jar er vel egentlig bare en zip-fil?
<geirha> som for øvrig er ei zip fil
<Mathias> er ikke kun debian-baserte distroer som skal kunne kjøre skriptet :P
<geirha> Mener å huske man lastet ned en zip fil med jar-fila inni, men jeg huska nok feil
<Mathias> og dessuten kan det hende at man vil ha bukkit
<jo-erlend__> Mathias, nei, men du kan jo pakke for Ubuntu først og så for Fedora &al senere? :)
<Mathias> orker jeg ikke :P
<jo-erlend__> :)
<geirha> Hvis du skal gjøre det ordentlig så lager du vel deb- og rpm-pakker
<Mathias> er også en mulighet for meg å lære meg å skripte litt i bash, ordentlig
<jo-erlend__> da er jo geirha en bra mann å snakke med. :)
<geirha> Mathias: Bare hold deg unna advanced bash scripting guide og google
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> blir nok litt googling :P
<geirha> Hold deg unna 99% av internett, så blir du god i bash :)
<Mathias> bare for "hvordan helvette gjør jeg det?"
<jo-erlend__> jeg er så elendig på bash scripting. Funker til hjemmebruk, men ikke noe særlig mer. :)
<geirha> se /topic #bash
<geirha> BashGuide er fin for nybegynnere, og BashFAQ har over 100 ofte stilte spørsmål. Den er flittig linket til i #bash
<Mathias> da bruker jeg den :P
<Mathias> takk for tipset :)
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/floppytable.jpg
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> når lager de en hddtable?
<Mathias> så når alle starter opp rykker bordet til
<Mathias> eller hvis det er en stor disk
<Mathias> vegard: din myr :P
<geirha> «Don't copy that floppy!»
<jo-erlend__> jeg pleide å ha et a4-ark på veggen med en kopimaskinkopi av en 5.25" floppy. Ganske morsomt. :)
<Drupal__> Mathias: din moroklump :L eller skal jeg si slemme lille gutt? :D
<Mathias> begge :D
<Drupal_> Mathias: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zixpms1oo40
<Mathias> youtube? :(
<Mathias> har 50 mb som skal vare ut mnden
<Drupal_> :P
<Drupal_> Den er ikke noe viktig :P
<Kagee> ut måneden er to dager.
<Solskogen> når en lager raid med mdadm - skal man bruke hele disken eller skal/bør man lage en partisjon først?
<RoyK> det beste er å bruke hele disken
<RoyK> bare husk at om det er generell bruk med masse småfiler, så vil standard chunk-størrelse på 512kB være i overkant av det du vil ha
<RoyK> om det er videofiler eller annet stort, så funker det dog fint
<RoyK> dvs - det med disk vs partisjon er ikke så veldig nøye, men *jeg* trives best med å bruke hele disken - du trenger ikke noen partisjonstabell om du ikke skal dele opp ting...
<Solskogen> eneste som kan ha noe å si er om alle diskene faktisk er av identisk størrelse
<RoyK> hva slags data skal du lagre på dette? hva slags raid-nivå? mange disker?
<Solskogen> det er litt enklere å ordne med å bruke en partisjon
<Solskogen> skal egentlig lagre alt mulig
<Solskogen> både store og små filer
<RoyK> om du har disker av forskjellig størrelse, så er det jo best å bruke partisjoner
<RoyK> da bør du bruke mindre chunkstørrelse enn 512k
<Solskogen> to 3TB disker behøver ikke være like store
<RoyK> vil anbefale å bruke disker av samme størrelse
<Solskogen> selv om det er fra samme produsent
<RoyK> joda, alt er standardisert i dag
<RoyK> du må noen år tilbake før det var forskjell på diskstørrelser
<Solskogen> eh
<Solskogen> nei
<Solskogen> :)
<Solskogen> jeg har disker kjøpt i år som er av ulik størrelse
<Solskogen> selv om det er samme produsent
<Solskogen> og samme modellnummer
<RoyK> da er det kanskje greit å lage en partisjon på 5% mindre eller noe sånn at du tåler at du får en mindre disk...
<RoyK> tror mdadm vil sutre litt om du prøvde å putte inn en mindre disk som erstatning i et raid
<Solskogen> den ene er 2861588MB og den andre er 2861587MB
<RoyK> hva sier /proc/partitions ?
<Solskogen> absolutt ingenting
<Solskogen> fordi dette er på freebsd :)
<RoyK> kan jo være litt forskjellig partisjonstabell på dem...
<Solskogen> dette er hva kjerna rapporterer av størrelse
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> så tilsvarende /proc/partitions ...
<Solskogen> mene, 4k vs.512b
 * RoyK ville ha brukt linux til sånne raidløsninger - MYE mer fleksibelt enn stort sett alt annet...
<Solskogen> linux er noe forbanna herk faktisk
<RoyK> eller er du på zfs?
<Solskogen> ja
<Solskogen> og jeg lurer på å bytte om til linux
<RoyK> zfs har støtte for *litt* mindre disker som erstatning
<RoyK> det kom for et år eller noe siden
<Solskogen> kult
<Solskogen> det er faktisk veldig kult
<RoyK> zfs er ganske kult, men ikke spesielt fleksibelt
<RoyK> du kan ikke legge til en ny disk i en VDEV...
<RoyK> det kan du på linux
<Solskogen> eneste jeg savner med zfs er muligheten til å fjerne et vdev (så fremt man har ledig plass nok)
<RoyK> zfs er rimelig statisk, men funker veldig bra ellers
<RoyK> hadde 350TiB eller så på ZFS i gamlejobben
<Solskogen> hvordan er det å la ext4 gro i størrelse?
<RoyK> resize2fs
<RoyK> funker fint online
<RoyK> funker å minke størrelsen også
<Solskogen> ok - er det sånn at den bruker 100 år på å gro?
<Solskogen> eller går det relativt kjapt?
<RoyK> tar litt tid online, i hvert fall om det er trafikk, men stort sett ganske raskt
<RoyK> offline går det fort
<RoyK> zfs har jo autogrow-funksjonen også, så om du har noen 2TB-disker og erstatter dem alle med 4TB-disker (en av gangen), så vil zpoolen vokse seg stor og feit
<RoyK> zpool set autoexpand = on
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> bruker du raidz1?
<RoyK> type - det jeg liker med linux md, er at du kan begynne med et speil, så konvertere til raid-5 på to disker, legge til en disk, så en til, så en til og konvertere til raid-6, slenge på en spare, utvide med nok en disk, oops, lite plass, konvertere tilbake til raid5...
<RoyK> alt online
<RoyK> du har ikke sjekksumming, nei, men med jevnlige scrubs, så er du rimelig sikker uansett - "silent corruption" skjer *skjelden*, med mindre du har noen hundre terabytes eller mer
<RoyK> det mest vanlige, er at en disk tryner og du får feil på en annen disk (noisy errors), og mister data. kjører du raid-6, så ordner den biffen, men det gjør du kanskje ikke...
<RoyK> zfs vil uansett slite med det der - den vil finne en feil, men vil ikke ha redundans nok til å kunne rette den...
<Solskogen> RoyK: raidz - jeg kjenner til autoexpand
<RoyK> raidz == raidz1
<Solskogen> raidz = raid5
<RoyK> tja - ikke helt - raidz er mer som raid-3
<RoyK> filbasert striping med paritet
<Solskogen> ikke enig :)
<RoyK> sjekk ;)
 * RoyK har jobba med zfs noen år...
<Solskogen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-standard_RAID_levels#RAID-Z
<RoyK> zfs bruker også variabel blokkstørrelse basert på filstørrelse
<Solskogen> den er enig med meg
<RoyK> noe ingen andre store gjør
<RoyK> så mer som raid-3
<RoyK> så raid-z2 og -z3 med dobbel og trippel paritet
<RoyK> det her blir nerderier, men raid-5 kjører fast blokkstørrelse/stripestørrelse - det gjør ikke raidz eller zfs generelt
<RoyK> og der er forskjellen mellom raid3 og raid5
<RoyK> zfs vil ikke nødvendigvis skrive ei fil til alle medlemmene i VDEV-en heller, om fila er lita
<RoyK> bare sørge for at den har god nok redundans
<Solskogen> hm, okay
<RoyK> men nerderiene til side - jeg digger zfs - det har kontroll på alle data på en måte som få andre systemer har, men det er ikke spesielt fleksibelt - derfor valgte jeg å bruke linux md hjemme
<Solskogen> og llvm?
<RoyK> lvm på toppen av md, ja
<Solskogen> bruker du kvm?
<Solskogen> og/eller lxc?
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397419/
<RoyK> bruker kvm til småting - har en server hengende hos en isp til ting som skal serves - har bare én ip-adresse hjemme, og trenger litt mer til større ting
<Solskogen> jeg er litt mer fan av solaris zones/freebsd jails/lxc enn kvm når det en skal virtualisere er samme os som host
<Solskogen> deling av filer, vm-er i mellom, er litt enklere da
<RoyK> joda, men kvm er såpass lett at det funker greit
<RoyK> så kan man bruke nfs mellom dem eller noe
<Solskogen> istedenfor å måtte bruke nfs for å dele /home feks
<RoyK> ytelsesforskjellen er nok marginal
<Solskogen> huh?
<RoyK> vel - spørs jo hva du skal gjøre på VMene - men om det er webservere og sånt, så er det ikke så mye som trengs
<RoyK> serveren jeg har (som ikke er her) er en eldre core2duo med 6GB minne, den kjører 5-6 VM-er og alt funker greit
<Solskogen> her er det vev, post, og informasjonshovedkvarter
<RoyK> zimbra-vm-en er litt dvask, men det er vel mer på grunn av javabruken der og dårlig med cpu på verten
<RoyK> Solskogen: hvor mange disker har du i boksen?
<Solskogen> 4, men bare 3 med zfs
<Solskogen> den siste er en liten ssd som er til root og swap
<Solskogen> (og zfs cache)
<Solskogen> ext4cache hadde vært noe
<Solskogen> aka swapcache som dragonfly har
<RoyK> bcache ser bra ut
<RoyK> flashcache finnes også (utvikla av facebook), men tror ikke den har stor sjans for å komme inn i offisiell kjerne
<RoyK> har ikke fått testa bcache - tenkte jeg skulle teste den på et volum, men den kompilerte ikke rent, så det rant ut i sanda
<Solskogen> ok, fuckit. ut med freebsd.
<IvarB> hmm
<malin> http://www.dinside.no/906805/linux-mint-14-nadia-er-klar
<Solskogen> hei fra linux!
<malin> hei fra Ubuntu! :P
<Drupal_> hei fra ..ehm?
<Drupal_> myra!
<winb> malin: svært forvirrende for oss som er ny for mint å skjønne hva som er nyere versjoner når dem bare har kodenavn
<winb> utgave
<winb> både nadia og mate er mint-14
<winb> skjønner ingenting
<winb> nadia er kodenavn og mate er skrivebordsmiljøet ?
<RoyK> malin: skal du over på mint?
<winb> ser ut som bjørn eirik loftås som skriver artiklene for dinside er helt frelst av linux mint og er helt overbevist om at det er den beste linux varianten
<blaamann> solusos.nosolusos
<blaamann> AH, feil vindu
<blaamann> (men http://solusos.com/ er  anbefale på gamle maskiner)
 * sigurdga kjører ubuntu gnome remix og liker det godt
<sigurdga> dere har vel fått med dere http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/dell-releases-powerful-well-supported-linux-ultrabook/
<sigurdga> tviler på at den kommer hit
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-30
<Solskogen> iostat melder det leses intenst fra et md-raid som ikke er montert noe sted
<Solskogen> har noen noe forklaring på det?
<Solskogen> jeg har to md-raid, det ene er montert og blir resyncet. det andre står helt rolig.
<malin> RoyK: nei, har ingen planer om å flytte meg over på mint :)
<RoyK> malin: :)
<malin> for meg er mint ubuntu med restricted-extras preinstallert også bruker de visst enda en fork av gnome2 :S
<Drupal_> malin: gnome 3, arg
<RoyK> malin: ja, og så er det grønt, da
<RoyK> malin flynerd... så du http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/11/30/tema/reise/fly/raketter/framtidsvisjon/24598166/ ?
<malin> RoyK: så det :D
<malin> hva er galt med gnome3
<RoyK> malin: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/05/linus_slams_gnome_three/ f.eks.
<RoyK> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/linus-torvalds-finds-gnome-3-4-to-be-a-total-user-experience-design-failure/11127
<malin> :P
<Solskogen> hvordan endrer jeg hva slags bruker en upstart-jobb skal kjøres som?
<RoyK> Solskogen: den kjøres vel som root åkke som, så får du endre bruker i skriptet
<sigurdga> RoyK: ingen som tvinger deg til å være enig med linus :)
<RoyK> neida ;)
<RoyK> ærlig talt er det ganske mye jeg *ikke* er enig med Linus i - les "coding guidelines" i kjernedokumentasjonen - type - maksimal indentering så og så mange trinn, fordi man alltid skal bruke 8char indent og dermed heller skal bruke gotos for å unngå for mange indenteringer
<sigurdga> skjønte ikke her om det er du eller han som digger goto
<sigurdga> men gjetter vel på at det er han
<RoyK> Linus mener gotos er en fin ting i C-kode for på den måten å unngå dyp indentering
<RoyK> Jeg mener gotos er noe forbanna ræl og at dyp indentering av og til er nødvendig, og at å bruke 8-tegns tabulatorer er noe som tilhører de veldig konservative
<geirha> Det er vel for at det er raskere..?
<RoyK> det er ikke raskere
<RoyK> prøv å optimer koden din med grisete gotos og kjør det gjennom gcc -O2 -S før og etter, og koden blir nok den samme ;)
<geirha> Vel, jeg har ikke testet, men mener på jeg leste noe fra Linus om det en gang
 * sigurdga stemmer på RoyK 
<sigurdga> goto er en vanlig kilde til feil
<RoyK> goto er kanskje ikke roten til alt ondt, men den gjør så godt den kan...
 * RoyK har en søt, liten dell bladserver som står og tygger på en last på 25 med power_save-kjerneprosesser i D state og lurer på hva i all verden som skjer
<Mathias> serverer den bad?
<Mathias> blad*
<RoyK> Mathias: nei, den står i en Dell 'Blade center' - øyeblikk så skal du få se et bilde...
<Mathias> trenger ikke
<Mathias> legger meg nå
<Mathias> natta
 * Kagee mistenker at Mathias er student
<RoyK> tidlig natta på deg, da ;)
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/webgal/bladsenter/
 * Kagee sto opp for 2 timer sida
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/webgal/bladsenter/1.html <-- det der er rimelig høy tetthet av servere ;)
<Solskogen> RoyK: vegg til vegg-teppe? :-)
<RoyK> dell lagringsforum i paris...
 * RoyK har ikke teppe på serverrommet ;)
<Solskogen> RoyK: *gnistre*
<RoyK> mhm - tepper er gnistrende og vakre ;)
<RoyK> fint for serverrom
 * RoyK jobba litt på cruiseskipet "the world" med noen installasjoner, og der var det flossteppe overalt, bzzzzzzzt!
<IvarB> jeg HATER vegg til vegg tepper
<IvarB> fandens verk
<RoyK> middens himmel ;)
<IvarB> hehe sant sant
<IvarB> de evige jaktmarker for midden
<RoyK> må jo tenke på de stakkars insektene også
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> midden *lever* på sånne steder
<RoyK> litt avfall og døde hudceller og masse annen moro
<RoyK> plutselig har du en biotop innendørs :D
<IvarB> ugh
<RoyK> ikke for det - de spiser jo ikke menn
<IvarB> tja, tenk på hvor mange hudceller vi mister i løpet av et år
<IvarB> alle kroppens celler byttes jo ut hele tiden, "kroppen" din er jo ikke mer enn toppen 15-20 år egentlig og da er du en gammel kar også
<IvarB> unge menneskers kropp er skjelden mer enn 7-10 år
<IvarB> så i teorien så kan en koloni av midd spise opp tilsvarnede en menneskekropp i løpet av den tiden ;)
<RoyK> joda, men frykten for bakterier og midd og annet er nok overdrevet
<IvarB> jada
<RoyK> barn oppvokst med mye bakterier, som ved bondegårder, har langt mindre astma enn barn oppvokst i "rene hjem"
<RoyK> kanskje bedre å peise på med bakterier og mikrober, så får kroppen blitt vant til det
<IvarB> nja, astmaen kom med storbyene
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> astmaen kom med forurensning og fobi for bakterier
<RoyK> nox fører til astma
<RoyK> men bakterier kan hjelpe mye
<RoyK> 2-3kg av deg er bakterier
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> om de dør, så dør du raskt
<IvarB> så blir du spist fort, mener du vel hehe
<IvarB> erm, leste feil
<RoyK> uten bakterier, dør vi
<RoyK> de bryter ned maten vi spiser
<IvarB> ja
<RoyK> og gjør masse andre fine ting
<RoyK> problemet er bare når feil bakterier kommer inn i feil sted
<RoyK> type en FrP-politiker som ramler inn i et RU-møte
<RoyK> da blir det bråk
<IvarB> hehe
<winb> ubuntu-no har en egen mailing liste?
<winb> er det noe aktivitet der?
<RoyK> litt
<Drupal_> Mathias ?
<Mathias> ja?
<Mathias> Kagee: vgs
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-01
<Mathias> Drupal_ as
<Mathias> Drupal_: din snublemyr :P
<Mathias> du klarer ikke være hengemyr siden du flyr ut hele tiden :s
<RoyK> Drupal_: fiks nettforbindelsen din!
<Mathias> /mode +b drupal_*!*@*; /timer mode #ubuntu-no -b drupal_*!*@* :P
<Mathias> ops, timer add 3600 1
<Mathias> mente jeg
<Mathias> eller bare /ignore -time 3600 drupal_ joins quits :P
<RoyK> yes 'c=(╱ ╲);printf ${c[RANDOM%2]}'|bash
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> irssi i screen på xubuntu server over ssh til android nettbrett
<Drupal_> Denne nettlinja er ubrukerlig, rett og slett
<Drupal_> ubrukelig*
<RoyK> Drupal_: vi kan se det ;)
<RoyK> IvarB: alle oss ekte nerder bruker irc på en server i screen eller noe ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-02
<malin> hm, er apper det nye navnet på programmer?! :S http://www.idg.no/pcworld/article261277.ece
<malin> trodde app var "småprogrammer" jeg
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> det går vel inflasjon i sånt...
<malin> ja...
<malin> er det for nerdete å si programmer kanskje
<malin> så man må bli hippe og kule og si apper
<malin> :S blæh
<malin> nei, ser macgyver i stedet jeg
 * Mathias er en infeksjon
 * RoyK har kjøpt julestjerne til å henge opp i vinduet, men glemte visst lyspære...
<RoyK> hehe - den artikkelen der, malin, er i typisk pcworld-ånd, skrevet for fjortiser eller noe sånt. At win8 krever PAE-støtte, blir litt rart, siden det er en greie for å adressere >4GB på 32bit-systemer...
<RoyK> artikkelen bærer preg av å ha blitt skrevet av en ung fyr som er veldig glad i ubuntu... *bittelitt* polarisert
<malin> hm, syntes artikkelen var bra jeg
<malin> men tja, det der tekniske greiene er ikke så viktig egentlig, men kanskje hvor mye plass det tar å installere windows
<RoyK> sånn sett, ja
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> problemet med ubuntu, er at det er så kjedelig - det er liksom ikke noe å feilsøke - det bare virker - ikke så spennende...
<RoyK> (stort sett)
<RoyK> (nesten alltid)
<malin> joda
<malin> har mer problemer knyttet til linuxkjerna faktisk
<malin> spesielt når ting har virket for så å ikke virke mer. det er litt baklengs
<RoyK> sånt skjer på alle plattformer
<RoyK> man forbedrer noe og glemmer noe på veien
<RoyK> en ting jeg misliker med precise og senere, er at "halt" ikke skrur av maskinen lenger - bare tar ned OSet
<malin> hm
<malin> men dumt om en ikke kan være sikker på at hardware man kjøper er støttet i fremtiden også
<Mathias> RoyK: what? :O
<RoyK> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6841887/horror-movie-daycare
<sigurdga> det var sånn før også, på windows, at når man slo av operativsystemet, måtte man trykke på bryteren etterpå
<malin> ja
<malin> du kan nå slå av datamaskinen f.eks.
<RoyK> "poweroff" funker, men "halt" hadde poweroff implisitt
<RoyK> litt dumt at de endrer sånt
<RoyK> når vil man egentlig skru av en maskin uten å ta strømmen på den?
<malin> tja, før så skrudde vi bare rett av i dos etter å ha avsluttet windows
<Drupal_> Mathias: Han sier så at de kun bruker standardiserte image filer de ikke har mulighet til å foreta noen endringer på, og at han ikke har kjennskap til hvorvidt de har blitt endret på
<Drupal_> Men at jeg likevel hadde muligheten til å oppgradere via deres kontroll panel for å sjekke om "det løste mine krav"
<Drupal_> Ganske frustrerende når alt man ønsker er å installere et par ting
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-26
<carestad> er det flere som opplever problemer rundt suspend etter oppgradering til 13.10?
<carestad> f.eks. at det tar evig lang tid å dytte maskinen i suspend og at nettverk ikke fungerer når man våkner fra suspend
<carestad> sistnevnte vet jeg det er en del bugreports på, men finner ikke noe på førstnevnte
<Malinux> carestad: for mitt vedkommende sluttet suspend å virke helt rundt 11.04 eller 11.10 eller deromkring
<Aeyoun> Skal ikke noen si noe snart? :P Jeg vil teste om IRCCloud fungerer eller ikke.
 * Dry_Lips googler "IRCCloud"
<geirha> Har h?rt det er problemer med norske bokstaver og s?nt med IRCCloud
<Dry_Lips> Quote: "IRCCloud is a subscription service..."
<Aeyoun> geirha: det ser ut til å stemme.
<Aeyoun> geirha> Har h?rt det er problemer med norske bokstaver og s?nt med IRCCloud
<Aeyoun> Jeg liker tanken bak det. Ikke at jeg må betale for det eller stole på noen andre til å hoste det. :P
<Malinux> prate prate, si noe si noe, testing testing :)
<Aeyoun> Exactely.
<geirha> :)
<Aeyoun> Jeg har nå svart fra to ulike browsere og en fra mobilapp :)
<Aeyoun> Alt ser ut til å være øyeblikkelig.
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun: SÃ¥ det er bare en IRC bouncer? Eller?
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: jeg ville beskrevet det som ssh+screen+irssi og en transparent bouncer med et web interface.
<Aeyoun> Egentlig litt kult.
<Aeyoun> Skulle gjerne hatt self høstes. Har ikke funnet noe som ligner engang.
<Aeyoun> *hosted
<Aeyoun> (gjett hvilken av meldingene ble sendt fra Android appen?) :P
<Dry_Lips> haha
<Aeyoun> Har ventet på invite til irccloud siden mars. Eneste kjipe er at de nye sikkerhetspoliciene på jobb gjør at jeg ikke lengre kan koble opp mot jobbnettverket med dette. :/ Så nå må jeg ha self hosted. Grr.
<Aeyoun> Skrik gjerne ut om noen har noen alternativer til IRCCloud.
<Aeyoun> (ssh+screen+irssi er alt for last-decade)
<Malinux> Aeyoun: du kan prøve quassel
<Malinux> det er gui-basert, men du har en quassel-core kjørende på en server og en quassel-client som brukes for å koble til serveren
<Malinux> jeg gikk over til det for ca 1 mnd siden tror jeg det er
<Malinux> bakdelen er at det ikke ser ut til å eksistere alternative klienter til å koble seg til core med
<Aeyoun> Malinux: gullstjernelaks til deg :)
<Malinux> Aeyoun: takk :)
<Aeyoun> Jeg liker egentlig tanken på web. Har danset rundt med en Surface— *drøøøøønn* —tablet de siste ukene, og den er litt retardert med Windows RT.
<Aeyoun> "Client anything" betyr at det ikke finnes håp for WinRT.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: litt?!
<Mathias> LITT?! hihi
<Aeyoun> Mathias: bare litt. basiske windows features som Offline Files er det vel ingen som trenger? :P
<Mathias> Aeyoun: de har vel også fjernet startmenyen? (may contain puns)
<Aeyoun> pff, menyer er for utesteder
<Mathias> gad så vanskelig å finne en god sittestilling på den skolen her
<Mathias> ingen av stolene har en rygg med bøy på
<Aeyoun> Mathias: BYOD?
<Mathias> BYOD?
<Aeyoun> Bring your own device (chair)
<Mathias> ah
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> spanderer du en stol på meg da?
<Aeyoun> Mathias: løs ett verdensproblem eller et av mine større techfrustrasjoner, så får du en stol i Posten
<Mathias> http://www.mwelab.com/index.php/en/products/emperor-200
<Mathias> #1 på ønskelista
<Aeyoun> why?
<Mathias> det er jo den ultimate amerikanerstolen
<Aeyoun> du hadde kommet til å klage på at panelene ikke var1337 nok om bare seks mnd. uansett
<Aeyoun> something would break eller være udatert før du hadde fått den
<Mathias> hvorfor? :p
<Aeyoun> Du hadde stått der med din HyperDMI kabel og lurt på hva DVIinngangen var for noe.
<Aeyoun> Overforbrukets lov: Det er irrelevant og udatert fra kjøpsøyeblikket.
<Mathias> pff
<IvarB> Aeyoun: en anelse misunnelig på folk som overforbruker? :P
<Aeyoun> IvarB: jeg er værst av alle på det selv. Frustrert på mitt eget overforbruk.
<IvarB> hehe daså - har du noen eksempler? :P
<Mathias> Aeyoun: EEEEEEEEe, ikke ÆÆÆÆÆÆÆÆÆÆÆæ
<IvarB> værst høres mye bedre ut
<Mathias> men da kan jeg rette Aeyoun litt, "jeg er jævligst av alle på det selv."
<Mathias> da får man lov å bruke æ
<Aeyoun> IvarB: Hva iallverden var poenget med å oppgradere fra Surface til Surface 2? Eller fra Nexus 4 til 5? Trengte jeg virkelig tre kalendere med nakne roere? Hva med alle de spillene jeg aldri spiller på Steam og Xbox? Den siste PCen: den står fremdeles i esken.
<IvarB> hehehe
<IvarB> pc i eske? uff
<Aeyoun> Jeg deppeshopper hver høst. :-/
<IvarB> penger tilovers? :P
<Aeyoun> Mathias: mave ikke mage. ;-P Artistisk friheit.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: kan jeg få tingene da?
<Aeyoun> IvarB: et stort behov for å distrahere meg selv fra at det blir mørkt og stusselig i verden.
<Aeyoun> Mathias: en av nakenkalenderene?
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> tenker mer på pcen
<Aeyoun> Om jeg kjøper nok ting så kan jeg bygge et pappslott hvor jeg kan gå o dvale for vinteren overvintre.
<Aeyoun> Eller send begge ordene, Android. Fin løsning.
<Aeyoun> <3sprellcheck
<IvarB> sprellcheck?
<Mathias> asprell
<Aeyoun> skulle korrigere vintren til vinteren. Android satte inn begge staveforslagene istedenfor den jeg valgte.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: stock tastatur?
<Aeyoun> Mathias: det er stokk dumt om ikke annet.
<Mathias> hihi
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> men migrere inn på offtopic?
<Aeyoun> Jeg blir GAL av at The Goog roterte plasseringen på _ og ,
<Mathias> for dette har jo egentlig nada med ubuntu å gjøre :P
<Aeyoun> Sure.
<Aeyoun> Noen som har bruk for en Raspberry Pi?
<Aeyoun> eller en komplett Shuttle XS35? http://www.mpx.no/shuttle-xs35-barebone-sort/606969
<Malinux> jeg trenger en raspberry pi for å lage mediasenter, om den er kraftig nok da
<Malinux> men har raspberry-pi 5.1-lyd?
<IvarB> tviler
<Malinux> da må jeg finne en som støtter det :)
<Malinux> en dings
<Aeyoun> Malinux: den er veldig søt, http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeyoun/11069568656/ — føler du ikke litt mammakjærlighet for den allerede?
<Malinux> awh :) jeg liker ikke gjennomsiktig, men raspberry pi er kjempesøt
<Aeyoun> Du kan enkelt lakke den.
<Aeyoun> Jeg har aldri gjort annet enn å boote den opp. Tenkte å selge den, om den kunne få et bedre liv og mer kjærlighet i et annet hjem.
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> kanskje jeg bare kjøper et annet kabinett til den søte lille saken :)
<Malinux> men om den ikke har noe support for 5.1-lyd, så kommer den ikke til å bli brukt til mediasenter
<Malinux> da kan jeg bruke den til noe jeg tenkte å ha i gangen.
<Malinux> En skjerm som viser sanntidsinfo for t-banestasjonen, samt værdata og sånt :)
 * Aeyoun misunner Malinux å ha strøm i gangen
<Malinux> jeg må sjekke om det er strømuttak der...
<Malinux> overtakelsen er 1. desember, så jeg har hverken flyttet inn eller er der nå
<Aeyoun> Teite leiligheten. Anyhow, 150kr for en liten Pi med hjem?
<Malinux> hva følger evt. med?
<Malinux> 150kroner er jo ingen avksrekkene pris
<Malinux> finnes det en raspberry pi-kanal på freenode?
<Aeyoun> Malinux, Pi+boks. No cables (micro-USB-lader/mobillader gir deg strøm)
<Malinux> så pi-en og kabinettet da?
<Aeyoun> y
<Malinux> I see
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-27
<Mathias> Malinux: rpi med openelec har støtte for passthrough
<Malinux> openlec?
<Malinux> hvordan fungerr dette med passthrough
<Mathias> sender lyden rett til tven om den støtter det
<Mathias> eller tuneren
<Malinux> aha, så om den sendes direkte til en sourround-forsterker, så vil forsterkeren kunne spille 5.1?
<Malinux> så lenge forsterkeren støtter 5.1 naturligvis :)
<Malinux> jeg skal nemlig ha en prosjektor i taket
<Malinux> så trenger å få video-kilden på en eller annen måte frem til prosjektoren og lyden til en forsterker
<Malinux> uten alt for mye ledninger
<Malinux> og dette er vel mer offtopic kanskje? :)
<Malinux> evt. ikke. da pi-en kan kjøre ubuntu
<Malinux> hm, dette er jo også interessant https://www.modmypi.com/raspberry-pi-heat-sink-kit
<Malinux> om jeg f.eks. overclocker den litt
<Malinux> men vil jo ha liten effekt om noen, inne i et kabinett :)
<audun> Hei. Jeg trenger et sms-varsel om output fra bash skript. Noen som har tips hvordan jeg kan sette opp noe sånt? Har satt opp epost og twitter.
<Aeyoun> audun: bruk Twitter til å sende SMS?
<Aeyoun> Oh, US only. Right.
<audun> Aeyoun. Vet ikke. Tenkte på sms via twitter men har ikke prøvd
<Aeyoun> audun: Jeg tror de bare sender varsler til amerikanske mobilabonnementer.
<audun> Vil uansett prøve å få til en uavhengig sms løsning. Er interessert i betaltjenester også dersom det er lite andre muligheter
<audun> OK takk
<Aeyoun> Som alt annet gøy er det ikke for oss. Her til lands betaler vi ikke for mottak av meldinger, så Inger insentiv for mobilselskapene med tjenester som sender masse meldinger.
<Mathias> audun: du trenger nok en tredjepartsleverandør til det
<audun> Mathias: tips?
<Aeyoun> audun: denne fyren driver med SMS-tjenester, tiny enkeltpersonforetak. https://plus.google.com/114104663369123201013/about
 * Aeyoun knows him from back in the day
<audun> takk
<Aeyoun> audun: den G+ siden var helt utdatert. contact point djflashback@gmail.com
<audun> ja. slet litt med å komme videre der. Takk igjen
<Malinux> Hvordan sjekker jeg om hardware fra ebay er støttet i linux-kjerna? F.eks. usb-trådløskort
<Malinux> eh, når de skriver det her, så burde det vel gå.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-WiFi-Bluetooth-Combo-for-Raspberry-Pi-Windows-and-Linux-/111226936266?pt=US_USB_Wi_Fi_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item19e5a45bca
<Malinux> faktis. om jeg tar meg litt tid og leser, så står det hvilke os som er støttet både her og der :)
<hjd> Som oftest kan det være greit å søke opp modellnummeret pluss linux så ser man om folk har fått de til å fungere eller ikke. :)
<Malinux> I see
<hjd> Malinux: Forøvrig, jeg ser du er i #nuug også, der er utvikleren bak http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/isenkram.html som muligens har noen tips.
<Malinux> hva slags program er det?
<geirha> Kamelåså
<hjd> Vel tittelen sier "Suggest packages to install when inserting new hardware"
<hjd> Jeg kjenner ikke så mye til det, men litt av målet er at du kobler til feks den nye USB-dongelen din og så sier programmet "Hei, hvis du skal få den til å fungere bør du installere pakke X" fremfor at du må lete gjennom hvilke pakke du må bruke selv
<hjd> Tenker at det programmet må ha et visst forhold til hvilke pakker som støtter hva slags programvare
<hjd> ehhh, maskinvare selvsagt :p
<Malinux> ah, så det er jo et greit program, men da må man allerede vite at man har hardware som er støttet
<hjd> Jo, men tankegangen min er at for at programmet skal kunne gjøre det må noen ha lagt inn en liste med støttet maskinvare->pakker som trengs... mao noen har en lang liste over maskinvare som _er_ støttet :)
<hjd> Og sannsynligvis har god greie på å finne ut om maskinvare er støttet eller ikke.
<Malinux> ok
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-30
<hjd> Noen som bruker gnome-shell her?
<Malinux> ikke jeg i alle fall, men har sett noen bruke det, ogdet ser ikke aller verst ut
<Aeyoun> hjd: me
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-01
<hjd> Aeyoun: ping
<Aeyoun> hjd: pong
<hjd> Angående gnome-shell; jeg fikk litt svar på en annen kanal, men likevel. I panelet på toppen får jeg en liten boks for vinduet som har fokus, men etter det jeg kan se blir ikke andre åpne vinduer listet i panelet noe sted.
<hjd> Det jeg lurte litt på er om det er en enkel måte å veksle mellom vinduer som ikke innebærer å gå om Aktiviteter (der det er en fin oversikt). Alt+tab fungerer ikke helt 100% siden dette er i en virtuell maskin
<hjd> (Jeg har bare brukt gnome-shell bittelitt nå, så det er godt mulig jeg har gått glipp av noe åpenbart)
<Aeyoun> hjd: Det åpenbare er keyboard shortcuts.
<Aeyoun> hjd: https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/
<hjd> Aeyoun: Ja, dessverre blir de fleste tastatursnarveiene jeg prøvde fanget opp av vertssystemet først.
<Aeyoun> hjd: Så endre keybindingen i virtualbox. Lås tastaturet til virtualbox når den har fokus.
<hjd> Aeyoun: Auto Capture Keyboard mener du?
<Mathias> hjd: det bør funke
<Mathias> men TIAS
<hjd> Den står riktignok på allerede... men jeg kan sjekke etterpå
<Aeyoun> Hva skal du med et GUI i virtualbox anyways?
<IvarB> webgui?
<hjd> I VMene mener du? Vel, jeg skal jo kjøre grafiske programmer der...
<Aeyoun> Ctrl+Alt+Pil Opp/Ned ble redningen min i Gnome.
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-24
<AndyOslo> Noen som har peiling på dette?
<AndyOslo> Når jeg fks kjører kommandoer for oppdatering, så får jeg en feilmelding
<AndyOslo> andreas@PC0782 ~ $ sudo apt-get update -qq
<AndyOslo> sudo: unable to resolve host PC0782
<AndyOslo> andreas@PC0782 ~ $
<AndyOslo> Altså, jeg får unable to resolve host PC0782
<AndyOslo> Noen som veit hva dette kan være?
<Aeyoun> AndyOslo: nettverksproblemer.
<AndyOslo> Tror det kom etter at jeg endret navnet på maskinen
<geirha> AndyOslo: Ah, da har du antagelig glemt å endre /etc/hosts tilsvarende
<geirha> så da nekter sudo å adlyde
<AndyOslo> Japp, fant det der, og er nå kvitt feilmeldingen
<Malinux> aldri kjørt apt-get med -qq
<geirha> Qut the Qrap, betyr det
<AndyOslo1981> Malinux: Da slipper jeg for ente gang å se alle repoene jeg har..........
<Malinux> AndyOslo1981: skjønner
<Malinux> bare måtte prøve :p :)
<Malinux> tja, jeg liker å få output jeg, men så er jeg gærn
<Malinux> crazy-malinux
<Malinux> rett og slett
<Malinux> men nå, nå stakk jeg liksom
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-25
<RoyK> ser ut til at jeg har en pci-e-plass som er full av dritt - noen som vet hva man kan gjøre med sånt annet enn å kaste hovedkortet som en frisbee på nærmeste frp-er og kjøpe nytt?
<Malinux> dumt å slite seg ut for å hive noe på frepperne
<Malinux> hva vil det si at den er full av dritt?
<Malinux> kan trykkluft blåse den ren?
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> tror jeg bare kjøper noe bedre
<RoyK> så får jeg brukt den SAS-kontrolleren også
<RoyK> har bestilt hk+skjermkort fra DI - henter i morra
<RoyK> så prøver jeg med nytt oppsett
<RoyK> Malinux: skal du bytte til det, trenger du nok nytt minne og CPU
<RoyK> Malinux: du kan nok få mitt gamle hovedkort svært billig :s
<Malinux> svært billig,fordi det er rusk i pci-e-portene?
<Malinux> men om hk-et er mye bedre enn det jeg har fra før, og har flere enn 4 sata-porter?
<Malinux> og kjører noe annet enn Pentium D :)
<RoyK> amd-greier
<RoyK> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 255 Processor
<RoyK> men tenkte å flytte den over
<RoyK> sammen med minnet
<RoyK> så tror du er bedre stilt med alt nytt
<RoyK> liker ikke dette hovedkortet :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-27
<dr0> Burde ikke zeitgeist være av interesse å deaktivere?
<dr0> Eller vil søkeindekseringen til gnome 3 slutte å funke helt?
<blaamann_b570> Før i tida var vel zeitgeist en utviding som gjorde søkeresultata bedre, men det stoppet ikke å funke helt. Men kanskje dette er endret nå.
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-28
<raidghost> For nå sette opp software raid (raid1) på ubuntu server. Må en da først lage partisjonene på begge sdb og sda og så lage raid ut av det,
<raidghost> For forsøker å lage partisjoner etter jeg har laget et MD1
<raidghost> Men da får man jo ikke bestemt hvor store partisjonene skal være.
<Mathias> raidghost: mdadm du bruker?
<Malinux> ah, han er jo her :)
<Mathias> <-- trøtt
<Mathias> raidghost: btw, for litt mer aktivitet (og mer fjas), sjekk ut #ubuntu-no-offtopic :p
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-29
<RoyK> raidghost: er dette under installasjonen?
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-30
<shazzr> Endelig funnet en ssh-klient til android som jeg kan koble meg til på Raspberry Pi'en med og bruke screen. Deilig. ConnectBot fikk jeg aldri til ctrl/alt-tasting med...
 * Mathias har både irssi connectbot og juicessh
<shazzr> @Mathias Visste ikke om irssi til android. Sneddent. Var Juicessh jeg hadde funnet.
<shazzr> Mathias: I irssi, hva er alternativet for alt+2, alt+1 osv?
<shazzr> Mathias: never mind. Swype selvsagt...
<Mathias> shazzr: alt-knappen + tall
 * Mathias bruker swiftkey
<hjd> Noen som har greie på harddisker og/eller tolking av SMART data?
<hjd> Fra tid til annen får jeg problemer med at filsystemet skifter over til readonly. Ved restart kjører den så disksjekk der den finner et problem som den forsøker å fikse. Så starter den på nytt og kan kjøre den en lengre stund før jeg støter på (tilsynelatende) samme problem igjen.
<hjd> Dette høres jo ikke helt bra ut, og jeg har tatt sikkerhetskopi av ting jeg ønsker å beholde hvis alt skulle gå til skogen.
<hjd> Jeg forsøker litt å finne ut hva som går galt, men gnome-disks sier bare at selftest feilet uten noe mer informasjon så jeg forsøkte å kjøre verktøyet nevnt i https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+question/204911
<hjd> Så jeg har en rapport/loggfil med smartdata, men om noen har litt mer erfaring med å tolke resultatene ville det vært fint :)
<Mathias> hjd: RoyK er fyren du leter etter :P
<hjd> straks tilbake...
 * RoyK hilser
 * Malinux hilser tilbake
<RoyK> hjd: ping
<RoyK> for dev in `cat /proc/partitions | awk '/sd[a-z]$/ { print $4 }'`; do echo ============== $dev ============== ; smartctl -x /dev/$dev ; done | pastebinit
<RoyK> fin måte å hente gode data fra alle disker og poste dem til pastebin
<RoyK> bistår gjerne i tolkninga...
<hjd> RoyK: pong. Gi meg et lite minutt
<hjd> RoyK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9314919/ (har bare en disk dvs sda, så tok meg den frihet å forenkle litt)
<hjd> Jeg har også resultat fra `sudo smartctl --test=short /dev/sda` og `sudo smartctl --attributes --log=selftest /dev/sda` hvis det er interessant.
<RoyK> -x har med alt det der
<RoyK> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  -O--CK   200   200   000    -    1 <-- 1 er ikke så høyt, men den der bør alltid være null
<RoyK> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
<RoyK> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%      8342         414510635
<RoyK> noe ødelagt ute på disken
<RoyK> laptop?
<hjd> Ja.
<RoyK> litt varmt inni der, da
<RoyK> 61 grader
<RoyK> ikke at det skal bety noe, da, de skal klare det
<RoyK> hjd: garanti på saken?
<RoyK> hva sier smartctl -H ?
<hjd> (spam-warning)
<hjd> $ sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda
<hjd> smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [x86_64-linux-3.13.0-39-generic] (local build)
<hjd> Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org
<hjd> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<hjd> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<RoyK> da får du den nok ikke på garanti
<RoyK> foreslår å kjøpe en rimelig SSD som erstatning
<hjd> RoyK: Den er kjøpt i 2011, så jeg måtte uansett sjekket om garantien fortsatt var gyldig, og den har vel gjerne utløpt
<RoyK> så, når ting er oppe og går på SSD (som vil gjøre ting veeeeeldig mye raskere), spinner du opp gamledisken mens du holder den i ei hånd og gir den en kraftig *twist* 90 grader
<RoyK> det er 5 års reklamasjonsrett på sånt
<RoyK> 90 grader i motsatt vinkel av rotasjonshastigheten
<hjd> Ja, den gjelder vel kanskje uansett.
<RoyK> gjør det noen ganger, og smartctl og andre ting kommer til å rapportere at disken er veldig død
<RoyK> og det må mikroskop til for å finne ut at det er ytre påkjenning som fikk disken til å tryne
<RoyK> har returnert feilende disker på denne måten endel ganger :P
<hjd> Ok, et par spørsmål: "noe �delagt ute p� disken" Trodde filsystemer til en viss grad skulle takle å jobbe rundt det, men det er kanskje store nok problemer eller derfra og ut?
<RoyK> normalt skal disker ha "reallocation sectors" som den bruker til sånt, men ser ikke ut til at disken din har brukt noen av dem
<RoyK>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   PO--CK   200   200   140    -    0
<RoyK> men har sett det før også
<RoyK>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     POSR-K   200   200   051    -    93
<RoyK> den her er også høy
<RoyK> ish
<RoyK> men det vanlige er at tilsvarende smartctl -H må si at disken har feila eller er "failing" før du får noe på garantien - derav "twist (and shout, hvis du vil)"
<RoyK> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Harddisker/SSD/SSD/2-5-/Samsung-SSD-840-EVO-250GB-Basic-540-520MB-s-read-write-123160-p0000068548.aspx
<hjd> Hm... under startup så har jeg fått automatisk disksjekk der det sier at den finner et problem. "Press F to attempt to fix", så jeg trykker F, men da har den stort sett enten ventet på at /tmp skal mountes eller skannet videre for så å reboote. Jeg antar denne biten egentlig skulle tatt i bruk "recallocation"-sektorene, men at det muligens kan ha vært noe krøll der også
<RoyK> den der virker lovende
<RoyK> hjd: det er filsystemet, ikke disken
<RoyK> OSet styrer ikke diskens omallokering av sektorer - det gjør den sjøl
<hjd> Aha.
<RoyK> men som sagt - kjøp nevnte SSD eller noe annet, reinstaller, flytt data, ødelegg disken så snilt som mulig og be om ny fra leverandør
<RoyK> så har du en liggende :P
<RoyK> funker det ikke med twist-metoden, så funker det som regel med et solid bank-i-bordet på flatsida mens disken spinner
<RoyK> men twist-metoden er den jeg har brukt på snurriser som er grinete. har imidlertid ikke prøvd på 2,5" (mye mindre moment der)
<RoyK> noen 2,5tommere har glasskiver og ikke alu, så et klask i bordet kan knuse dem - da får du nok ikke noe på garantien
<RoyK> leste litt om nevnte SSD - den er TLC (triple-level-cell - tre bits per celle), noe som bør gjøre den mindre holdbar. Men... De deler av den har MLC (to bits per celle) og aktive data flyttes dit, så designet virker veldig bra
<RoyK> SSD med tiering :D
<RoyK> 15:16 <             hjd > Ok, et par spørsmål: "noe ?delagt ute p? disken" Trodde filsystemer til en viss grad skulle takle å jobbe  rundt det, men det er kanskje store nok problemer eller derfra og ut?
<RoyK> filsystemer takler ikke diskfeil. det er opp til disken å takle sånt. dvs - filsystemer som zfs og btrfs er laga for å tåle diskfeil når de er satt opp med redundans, og automatisk rette på det som rettes kan på diskene. tradisjonelle filsystemer har ikke noe sånt
<hjd> Takk for hjelpen :) Har alt begynt å kikke litt på erstatningsdisk.
<RoyK> hadde en liten servicerunde med laptoppen til tanta mi i går
<RoyK> 6GB minne, i5 CPU, høres fint ut, hadde det ikke vært for en 5k4-disk som snurra altfor sakte :P
<RoyK> hun heiv seg rundt og bestilte nevnte SSD, så får jeg heller hjelpe til me reinstallasjon
<RoyK> å bruke snurredisker i laptop i 2014 gir ikke mening
<RoyK> dvs - jo - det gir mening - men bare hvis snurrisen er i tillegg til en SSD
<hjd> Med tanke på levetid og sånt, hovedproblemet er vel når disken blir full andre steder så den bestemmer seg for å skrive til de områdene som er skadet? Dvs det skulle ikke være noe problem å bruke den tilnærmet normalt frem til jeg får byttet den ut?
<hjd> (med unntak av å lagre/skrive store mengder data som den sannsynligvis ikke vil bli happy for)
<RoyK> disker har reserverte sektorer sånn at de kan flytte unna data fra skadede sektorer før ting går galt
<RoyK> OSet har ikke tilgang til de reserverte sektorene
<hjd> Har ikke helt bestemt meg for SSD kontra tradisjonell. Hadde egentlig hatt litt lyst på større plass og da blir SSDene fort så dyre.
<RoyK> dette har eksistert siden cirka 1990, og på nye SSD-er er det enda viktigere, siden SSD-er ikke har den holdbarheten som snurriser har
<RoyK> hjd: hva slags laptop?
<hjd> Lenovo Thinkpad SL510.
<hjd> Dette vet kanskje du mer om, jeg ser at disken jeg har er koblet til gjennom 3.0 Gb/s SATA, som uansett vil bli en flaskehals så hvor mye ville jeg merket til en raskere disk?
<RoyK> hjd: på endel laptopper kan du ta ut dvd-rom-en og sette inn en snurredisk der i stedet
<RoyK> hjd: så kan du ha trege data som filmer og sånt der og raske data som OS-ting på en liten SSD
<RoyK> hjd: du har en snurredisk som spinner på 5400 rpm. Den får ikke utnytta mer enn kanskje 10% av den bussen i praksis. Selv om 3Gbps er en begrensning og du ikke får utnytta alt av den nye SSD-en, så vil økninga være eksponensielt bedre enn det du har i dag
<RoyK> på sekvensiell I/O, gir den disken din kanskje 70-80MB/s. En SSD vil mette bussen omtrent
<RoyK> på random I/O, som er det vanlige for OS-ting, swap, whatnot, så er det søk som tar tid. Søketiden på den disken din er nok rundt 10ms. På en SSD er søketida kanskje 50µs
<RoyK> kanskje 100µs
<RoyK> vet ikke
<RoyK> men veldig, veldig mye mindre
<RoyK> Har du begynt å bruke SSD, så slutter du ikke med det, du får kraftig abstinens av å bruke HDD, og symptomene er de vanlige, urolighet, stress, hvafaenerdetdenmaskinadrivermedNÅDA!
<RoyK> at de fremdeles selger laptop-er med snurriser, er vel mer for å få tømt lagerne av gamle snurriser enn at de vil lage noe fint
 * RoyK har en flott 20" CRT han kan selge billig til hjd 
<hjd> For å kaste ut en liten stein i glasshuset (jeg innser jo at jeg sitter med tilsvarende problem her): mener å huske at de tidlige SSDene hadde et begrenset antall writes og så gikk de over til å være readonly. Hvordan er status på det nå, evt forventet levetid?
<RoyK> det er litt opp og ned
<RoyK> SSD-er har en begrensa levetid
<RoyK> og den blir lavere jo mindre byggeklosser man bruker, og det blir jo bare mindre
<RoyK> men igjen, det kommer nye mikrokontrollere som prøver å omgå dette
<RoyK> nevnte SSD bruker TLC, ikke MLC (som burde hett DLC - double-level-cell)
<RoyK> SLC varer veldig, veldig lenge
<RoyK> men SLC er svinedyrt
<RoyK> MLC koster lite
<RoyK> og TLC er billig
<RoyK> men se over om hva de gjorde med den TLC-SSD-en jeg lenka til - tiering er svaret - den har litt MLC også, og bruker det til der data lagres mest
<RoyK> men
<RoyK> spør etter du har installert SSD
<RoyK> uansett ulempene, går jeg aldri, ALDRI, tilbake til snurredisk på laptoppen (eller en eventuell desktop)
<RoyK> snurredisker brukes til big data
<RoyK> punktum
<dr0> Hva med 15k rpm disker?
<RoyK> finnes ikke sånne for 2,5"
<RoyK> uansett - mye, mye høyere søketid
<dr0> ok
<RoyK> du får 10k-disker for 2,5", da
<RoyK> men spørs om du vil
<RoyK> de bruker masse strøm og omsetter dette til varme
<RoyK> hjd: for å oppsummere litt - en snurredisk tåler mer bruk, mye mer bruk. Skal du ha lagring for en transaksjonsdatabase som går 24x7, trenger du kanskje en snurredisk. Men...
<RoyK> hjd: de siste testene jeg har sett, har vist seg at man kommer nærmere petabyten hver dag for helt vanlige SSD-er - det er hvor mye som kan skrives til den før den dør. For en vanlig laptop, vil nok det bety at SSD-en overlever lenge etter at laptoppen er død
<RoyK> hjd: så ikke bekymre deg så mye om sånt. disken din er døende og trenger du mye plass og ikke har råd til stor SSD, er det normalt en smal sak å sette inn en snurris der DVD-ROM-en din sitter nå
<hjd> Nei, jeg kjører ikke så veldig mange 24/7 databaseservere på laptoppen min :P
<hjd> Jeg kan jo eventuelt se mer på å bytte ut DVD-ROM-en eller flytte mer over på en ekstern hvis jeg skulle få plassproblemer.
<Mathias> hjd: ikke? :\
<Mathias> men det å bytte ut dvd-rom er en grei løsning på at hdd er så forbanna tregt
<Mathias> DØD TIL HDD SOM SYSTEMDISK! *kremt*
<hjd> ...
<hjd> RoyK: Sjekket litt rundt forskjelige nå. Regner med https://www.komplett.no/samsung-ssd-840-evo-250gb-bk-oem/791618#!tab:extra!review:2 er samme som du lenket til over?
<RoyK> jupp
<Mathias> synd jeg kjøpte SSDen min et par uker for tidlig
<Mathias> to uker før EVO var på samme pris :(
<RoyK> Mathias: hva var det du kjøpte?
<Mathias> 840
<RoyK> hvaffornoe840?
<Mathias> samsung :P
<RoyK> hva er forskjellen mellom den og evo?
<RoyK> er vel TLC begge to?
<Mathias> EVOen er smartere og har litt mer futt i seg
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> ikke at jeg akkurat skriver så himla mye til ssden, men EVO stupte i pris rett etter at jeg kjøpte den
<Mathias> så husk det, les deg opp på kommende disker, og ting som går ut av produksjon
<RoyK> husker jeg snakka med en fyr for 10+ år siden som hadde venta i to år på å kjøpe ny maskin, fordi han ikke ville kjøpe noe som var avleggs
<hjd> Auda.
<hjd> Hvis man skal tenke sånn så får man jo aldri kjøpt noe.
<Mathias> med mindre man ikke kjenner noen langt oppe i systemene
<RoyK> Mathias: hjelper dårlig - det kommer jo nye ting hele tida ;)
<Mathias> om du får tak i ting før de slippes :p
<Mathias> da er du ikke utdatert
<RoyK> Mathias: du er utdatert etter en måneds tid eller tre uansett ;)
<Malinux> lol. jeg har venta med å kjøpe tv siden de kom, da jeg ikke vil kjøpe noe avlegs
<hjd> Malinux: Hei
<Malinux> hei hj	
<Malinux> *hjd
<hjd> Malinux: Har ikke sett det selv ennå, men her har du et lengre intervju med en av personene bak Commander Keen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlVrFAdBolM&list=UUE98xefVUXmbvQfe-wNS8oA :)
<Malinux> hjd: takker <3 skal sjekke ut senere :)
<RoyK> hjd: https://www.komplett.no/samsung-ssd-840-evo-500gb-bk-oem/791621 en sånn, kanskje?
#ubuntu-no 2015-11-28
<goethe22> hallo
#ubuntu-no 2016-11-29
<RoyK> !webmin | Malinux
<lubotu3> Malinux: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Malinux> shit, det ble droppet i 5.10
<Malinux> så det er "litt" utdatert
<RoyK> det er ikke relevant - det viktige er at folk lærer seg å bruke kommandolinja
<RoyK> evt kan de bruke windows
<Malinux> japp
<RoyK> Guest17960: hei
<RoyK> Guest17960: nicket Oyvind er visst opptatt - ikke så nøye - kan se på det seinere - det viktige nå, er om det er mulig å få opp raidet ditt
<Guest17960> ja så det at nicket var tatt :(
<RoyK> freenode er stort :)
<Malinux> hei
<RoyK> uansett - hvor mange disker var det igjen? i hva slags raid?
<Guest17960> 8 disker i raid 5
<RoyK> ser ut til at du har 8 disker der, alle merka som spare
<RoyK> 8 disker uten spare er litt i overkant for raid-5, men det får vi se på seinere
<RoyK> har du backup av dataene?
<RoyK> (bare kjører standardspørsmål først her nå)
<Guest17960> har backup av mye av det viktigste, men fortsatt så er det mye som ikke er tatt backup av
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> har du prøvd å stoppe og så manuelt starte (--assemble -scan) raidet?
<RoyK> når det kommer opp med bare spares, er det som regel noe med hikke et sted
<Guest17960> har ikke prøvd det nei, som sagt jeg er ikke fullt inne i alle kommandoer, da jeg som regel overlot oppsett til han som kunne det
<RoyK> den er god
<Malinux> burde man ikke kjøre en --examine først?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> jo
<Malinux> man ser vel om de har likt antall eventer eller ikke med den?
<RoyK> Guest17960: mdadm --examine /dev/sd[defghijk]
<RoyK> Malinux: jau
<RoyK> Malinux: men assemble vil uansett ikke gjøre noe vondt hvis det er feil - det må en --force til for å grise til
<Malinux> RoyK: ok, det er jo godt poeng
<RoyK> md er rimelig idiotsikkert, dvs, det er rimelig sysadmsikkert, idiotsikkert blir det aldri...
<RoyK> leser man manualen og ser at man bare kan kjøre "force" og så funker alt mye bedre, og så gjør man det, uten å lese hva det innebærer, så går jo ikke nødvendigvis ting så bra
<Malinux> nei
<Guest17960> mdadm --examine /dev/sd[defghijk] ga litt info her, og bekrefter at det er satt opp i raid 5 ser jeg
<RoyK> Guest17960: pastebin hele greia - bare | pastebinit
<Malinux> men da må pastebinit være installert
<RoyK> apt-get install ...
<Guest17960> http://pastebin.com/TT1BBygh
<Guest17960> hvis det var den dere ville lese gjennom
<Malinux> ja, om den er fra mdadm --examine /dev/sd[defghijk] | pastebinit
<Malinux> men det ser sånn ut
<Malinux> det ser ut som ting matcher
<Malinux> dvs. jeg har ikke sjekket events enda, men det er i pasten
<RoyK> sdj ser ikke ut til å ha vært i bruk på *veldig* lenge
<Guest17960> det skal jo sies å at dette skjedde jo etter ett strømbrudd, ikke pga lynnedslag eller noe slikt
<RoyK> de andre har 518847 events, bortsett fra sdh, som av en eller annen grunn lister opp 518851 events
<Malinux> sdh har ulik events som de andre
<Malinux> ah, det har RoyK allerede nevnt
<RoyK> Malinux: ja, og sdj med 554 events - regner med at den ble kasta ut veldig kort tid etter at raidet ble laga
<RoyK> så gjetter at du har problemet der - auto-assemble vil ikke leke med deg, siden event count er ute av sync. du kan evt bruke --force for å sy sammen raidet på diskene med cirka like event-teller, men *ikke* ta med sdj der - da blir nok ting ganske hårete
<RoyK> typ no slikt... xmdadm --stop /dev/md0 ; xmdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sd[defghik] # eller hva sier du, Malinux ?
<RoyK> (uten x foran på mdadm, da...)
<Malinux> jeg ville satt sammen alle med lik først, men om det er syv som har lik, så skal vi lkjøre --assemble på alle, uten om sdh, så legger vi h når raidet er oppe med syv disker
<Malinux> men kan være det ikke funker helt sånn, da det er raid-5?
<RoyK> Malinux: du får ikke assemblert raid5 med n-2 disker
<Malinux> ok, men blir ikke dette n-1? det er med 7 av 8 disker altså mangler 1?
<Malinux> dvs. du har i alle fall tatt med sdh i den kommandoen, men ser du har syv til sammen der
<Malinux> skal vel stå j og ikke h der?
<RoyK> 8 disker totalt, sdj er på bærtur og skal ikke være med, sdh har litt for mange events sammenlikna med de andre, (518851 == 518847+4)
<RoyK> så sdh må vel være med, ellers blir det ikke noe raid
<Malinux> aha, jo da er det mest korrekt å gjøre det som du sier ja
<RoyK> men tar du med sdj, så rakner nok raidet på midten
<Malinux> nei, men da er det i orden
<Malinux> midt-raknet raid er ikke noe særlig
<Malinux> da er det bare å kjøre på
<Guest17960> minst mulig rivi i 2 her da :P
<RoyK> Guest17960: fikk du med deg kommandoen? vi garanterer som vanlig *nada* - det er sånt du har backup for ;)
<RoyK> du må ha n-1 for å få opp et raid-5
<Guest17960> det er klart, alle ønsker jo ett backup av alt, men å kjøre backup av en så stor disk er det jo ikke mange som klarer da
<RoyK> og sdh er jo bare 4 events unna - da Malinux' raid gikk til helvete her og plutselig var 3 disker for lite, sydde hun det sammen med en disk med litt ymse events (noen få feil) - funka det også
<Malinux> ja, det går nok fint
<Malinux> men noen garanti har man jo aldri
<RoyK> crashplan.com funker, i hvert fall hvis du har god opp-hastighet, tuner det riktig, og maser godt på crashplan-folka
<Malinux> hehe ja, jeg opplevde at 3 disker ramla ut på en gang, fra et raid-6
<RoyK> svetta litt da...
<Malinux> hehe ja, jeg også. Jeg hadde vel noia som vanlig
<Guest17960> men på raid 6 så kan du jo ha 2 disker på tur da, så var jo max uheldig der da ;)
<RoyK> Guest17960: sant, men du blir *aldri* sikker nok ;)
<RoyK> dvs, jeg har raidz2 (tilsvarende raid6), jevnlig snapshotting og backup på crashplan, så det skal litt til at alt går til helvete
<RoyK> Guest17960: men prøv det over, hvis du vil - burde funke - forhåpentligvis. har du lvm oppå raidet, eller filsystem rett oppå?
<Guest17960> mdadm: stopped /dev/md0 oyvind@media-server:~$ sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sd[defghik] mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array.
<Guest17960> det likte den ikke :(
<RoyK> trenger vel --force, vil jeg tru, ellers prøver den bare den med høyest event-teller
<RoyK> stopp den først
<Guest17960> men som dere spurte, filsystemet ligger på egen disk separat fra raidet
<RoyK> hæ?
<RoyK> filsystemet må jo ligge på raidet for å kunne ha dataene sine der
<RoyK> uansett - drit i det - vi finner ut av det
<Malinux> ja, jeg tror du blander sammen filsystemet og rota?
<RoyK> gjetter det
<RoyK> her må det nok til en aldri så liten fsck også
<Guest17960> det kan hende jeg gjør da ja
<RoyK> håper det ikke er ext4, for fsck av 26TB med ext4 kan fort vekk ta natta
<Guest17960> i såfall så får enn sette det i gang og heller komme tilbake til det i morgen, hvis det er noe langtekkelig som må gå i gang
<RoyK> ja - men prøv assemble force først
 * RoyK må køye rimelig snart
<Malinux> jeg blir litt afk snart
<RoyK> bare ikke ta med sdj
<Guest17960> ville ikke telle opp counts på sdh
<RoyK> hæ?
#ubuntu-no 2016-11-30
<Guest17960> http://pastebin.com/kQ8Hi5Yg
<RoyK> u
<RoyK> uh
<RoyK> hvorfor stoppa du det etter at du fikk starta det?
<RoyK> åh
<RoyK> hm
<Guest17960> regnte med den ikke kom med mer info enn det som kom der og jeg fikk ny linje
<RoyK> kan du pastebinie examine-output igjen?
<Guest17960> http://pastebin.com/ENkfsGQ3
<RoyK> hm... denne er jeg litt usikker på. jeg gjetter at det som egentlig har skjedd her, er at du har satt opp et raid (dvs kompisen din gjorde det)
<RoyK> og så ramla det ut en disk kort tid etterpå (noe som er helt normalt, disker dør gjerne tidlig eller seint, ikke midt i livet)
<RoyK> men så hadde du ikke noen overvåking, så du trodde at alt var fint, men så ramla det ut en disk til og ting ble trist og leit
<RoyK> det er mulig dette kan løses, f.eks. med "recreate as clean" eller annen voodoo, men jeg har ikke gjort det, i hvert fall ikke live, med noe ute backup, så jeg skal holde meg langt unna
<RoyK> det er en fyr fra stockholm som henger på #linux-raid og som kan rimelig mye og sikkert tar på seg et oppdrag for ei god flaske vin eller noe - SwedeMike hjalp Malinux sist hun sleit. det var et litt annet problem, men det kan jo hende han kan hjelpe her også
<RoyK> ellers begynner som regel feilsøkinga med å prøve nye versjoner av mdadm og kanskje kjerne, men hvis du har lite peiling på linux, kan sånt være som svart magi å regne
<RoyK> men ser du på examine der, så ser du at sdh tror den er aleine
<RoyK>    Array State : ....A... ('A' == active, '.' == missing)
<RoyK> så raidet er rimelig ute av sync, noe som skjeldent er en fin ting
<Guest17960> ja, har egentlig brukt lite linux til daglig, så hvis det må dypere inn så ligger jeg nok tynt ann på dette ja, og må kanskje begynne helt fra begynnelsen igjen :(
<RoyK> men igjen - lalletid - nevnte svenske er sikkert på nett på dagtid i morra, så kan du se om du kan få hyra inn noe hjelp derfra. det er det beste jeg kan foreslå
<RoyK> det spørs jo hvor mye dataene der er verdt, dvs dem du ikke har backup av
<Guest17960> må se hva jeg kan få til da, for jobber ganske mye på dagtid nå for tiden, så vet ikke hvor mye tid jeg har tilgjengelig
<RoyK> skal du begynne fra scratch, så gjør det i hvert fall sjøl, fra kommandolinja - bare å spørre her eller evt på #linux-raid for mer avanserte ting
<RoyK> plutselig lærer du noe også ;)
<RoyK> men - lalletid!
<RoyK> lykke til
<Guest17960> er akkuratt det, jeg husker ikke alt som var på den serveren, så må tenke over hva som kan gjøres
<Guest17960> men takk for hjelpa så langt ihvertfall
<AndyOslo> Guest17960: Satser på at du får det til å virke, har selv hatt et raid-5 som gikk skikkelig bæsj, og det var delevis min egen skyld......
<AndyOslo> Og selvsagt ingen backup den gangen...............
#ubuntu-no 2016-12-02
<trench> merkelig at man ikke har noen rollback på ubuntu/debian
<trench> leste denne: https://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/debian-linux/ubuntu-linux-rollback-an-apt-get-upgrade/
#ubuntu-no 2016-12-04
<litago> wb CapsAdmin
#ubuntu-no 2017-11-28
<themarwik> hei
<ducasse> god (?) morgen! :)
<themarwik> noen her?
<ducasse> themarwik: ja - meg, for eksempel. se nicklist.
<themarwik> noen som har vært borti dette problemet: Fatal: Package installation will fail until you set /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope to 0
<ducasse> har du sett dette? https://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-10534-Regarding_ptrace_scope_fatal_error.html
<themarwik> fant det nå
<themarwik> fikk endret det nå
<themarwik> takk
<ducasse> nema problema
#ubuntu-no 2017-12-01
<Themarwik> bø
<vgrd> Themarwik: Du burde sjekke ut #ubuntu-no-offtopic også
<ducasse> er det noen her som bruker ncmpcpp på artful som har oppdaget litt merkelig oppførsel? har rapportert en bug, men lurte på om andre har sett det samme...
